#ubuntustudio 2010-08-30
<prep> Just updated to US, some of the audio app's will not launch.
<tucemiux> which appz??
<prep> Jasmin, JACKTimeMachine, and a few others, Meter Bridge, launches then shuts down, the others, never launch
<tucemiux> prep, youre using lucid?
<prep> Ubuntu Studio
<tucemiux> prep, yes but i mean, what version? lucid is 10.04?
<prep> I started with 10.04, added the Studio packages. Newbie here, please forgive
<tucemiux> you "added" the studio packages?
<prep> yes
<prep> in Synaptic
<tucemiux> so you mean you had ubuntu then installed ubuntustudio-desktop?
<prep> yes, I selected all the Studio packages, then installed
<tucemiux> prep, have you ever used jack?
<prep> running right now
<prep> ah, needs to be running to run the ohers
<tucemiux> prep, exactly -- but not all
<tucemiux> also, you might want to shut down other appz like firefox or mp3 players like amarok before you use those appz, pulse audio is supposed to let you use all those appz but doesnt really work from what I have seen
<prep> ok. Have you used Buzztard? Holstein helped me with the PPA, but still says its locked when I try to install in terminal
<tucemiux> never used buzztard but that's an issue someone in #ubuntu might be able to help you, its more of an ubuntu problem, i typicall use appz out of the box, that's why I use ubuntustudio, it has all the audio/sound appz I need without manual install
<Wiesshund> Hi Blank__
<Blank__> elo
<Wiesshund> went to look at an mpeg2 encoder tool i found on line, and it was a win32 app of course, and wouldnt you know the damned thing was a replicating trojan. sorry bastards
<Wiesshund> wish i could simply do the entire thing in studio, be alot simpler
<Wiesshund> wow dont ask a desktop video related question in #video
<prep> holstein?
<holstein> hey prep :)
<holstein> did you get that buzztard sorted?
<prep> busy?
<holstein> nah
 * holstein watching dr who
<prep> I did not, tried, still said it was locked after I got key
<holstein> planning a server build
<prep> nicee
<holstein> prep: maybe you got the wrong key?
<holstein> you used the one i linked here right?
<holstein> i might have got the wrong one
<prep> ? Who knows, I'm a newb to Linux
<holstein> whats the PPA?
<prep> I got the one from the ppa page
<prep> ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
 * holstein found it 
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
<holstein> SO
<holstein> open up your sources list
<holstein> go system admin sources
<prep> where's that located?
<holstein> system - administration - software sources
<prep> found it
<holstein> you can get to it in synaptic too
<holstein> go to the authentication tab
<holstein> do you see it in there?
<holstein> that where it goes
<prep> LaunchPad for PPA  developers
<holstein> prep: let me try it and see if it works for me...
<holstein> well
<holstein> you can relax
<holstein> its just not in that PPA
<prep> weird
<holstein> prep: i would do all of these steps though
<holstein> http://www.buzztard.org/index.php/Building#Ubuntu
<prep> wonder what the deal is? Would love to try it.
<holstein> that guide implies that the gstremer updates needed are in that PPA
<holstein> and the dependacies are listed that
<holstein> and the dependacies are listed there*
<holstein> apt-get install gtk-doc-tools libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnomecanvas2-dev libgnomevfs2-dev libgsf-1-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev libhal-dev liboil0.3-dev librsvg2-dev
<prep> I tried that, got an error
<prep> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? spencercrawford@spencercrawford-laptop:~$
<holstein> prep: from what?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, you gotta run apt as sudo
<holstein> prep: anytime your installing something
<holstein> and some build steps
<holstein> you'll need to use sudo
<holstein> prep: you get the sudo command?
<holstein> you said you were coming from windows right?
<prep> not exactly. No, OSX
<holstein> AH
<holstein> same deal then
<holstein> over in OSX
<holstein> say, your user is prep
<holstein> if you want to install something
<holstein> you need to enter an administrator password
<holstein> in linux and OSX
<holstein> typcially normal users arent allowed to do much
<holstein> its safer that way
<holstein> SO
<holstein> we use the sudo command
<prep> Ah got it. My password won't type, strange
<holstein> that temporarily gives your normal user admin privs
<holstein> prep: the password wont show
<holstein> thats on purpose
<prep> ok, done, ask Y/N to continue
<holstein> so look at all the crap its trying to install
<holstein> and think of how you would get rid of it
<holstein> if something in there broke something
<holstein> if it were my box
<holstein> i would use the PPA purge tool
<holstein> to get rid of that crap if needed
<prep> What's that and what does it do?
<holstein> you can use PPA purge in ubuntutweak
<holstein> but thats only if you have problems
<holstein> prep: just read all that
<holstein> so you know whats going on
<holstein> thats all the stuff you listed
<holstein> and asked to be installed
<holstein> with sudo apt-get install whatever
<holstein> and the dependancies needed, if any
<holstein> if you say, y
<holstein> it'll be installed
<holstein> theres just not an easy 'undo' for this
<holstein> so, maybe say no
<prep> 0 upgraded, 103 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 36.3MB of archives. After this operation, 144MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<holstein> and read the rest of that guide
<holstein> and decide if you want to take it on
<prep> so app isn't worth messing with at this point?
<holstein> building packages can be tricky
<holstein> but its a learning experience
<holstein> prep: whats it do?
<prep> tell me about it. I need to pickup the Ubuntu book
<prep> it's a audio tracker
<holstein> so, whats it do?
<holstein> tracker = recorder?
<prep> yes, uses numerical data to trigger audio, like Renoise
<holstein> did you ask about it over in #opensourcemusicians?
<holstein> prep: nice
<holstein> that sound cool
<holstein> and ive looked for something like that
<holstein> to trigger samples
<holstein> with a qwerty keyboard
<persia> vkeybd can do some for some keys (assuming you can trigger on note on events)
<prep_> sorry net dropped
<holstein> persia: sweet
<prep_> what's persia?
 * persia  
<holstein> 01:54 < persia> vkeybd can do some for some keys (assuming you can trigger on note on events)
<holstein> *while you were out ;)
<holstein> also
<holstein> 01:52 < holstein> did you ask about it over in #opensourcemusicians?
<holstein> i just asked
<prep_> I didn't
<holstein> prep: try building it
<prep_> I'll give it a shot in the AM
<prep_> what do you think about System 76?
<holstein> im gonna get something from them
<holstein> its hard to pay a little more for something from them
<holstein> but the quality is great
<prep_> seems to be, think an i3 is enough for a Buntu box?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> i think its plenty
<holstein> but im on a 9inch netbook right now
<prep_> how's that running for you?
<persia> Anything sold by system76 or zareason is more than enough to run Ubuntu.  That said, it may not be that any specific device is enough for your specific use cases.
<holstein> probably more about specs
<holstein> and what your going to do with it
<holstein> i was an early adopter of the netbooks
<holstein> i got a mininote with VIA chips
<holstein> its a pain
<holstein> but it works well acutally
<holstein> and the EEEpc is great, and out-of=the-box easy
<prep_> I just want power, waiting on Ardour 3 with MIDI, maybe add hardware synths, trigger/record/mix
<prep_> I'm thinking Starling to start with, then the Ratel
<holstein> does it have an express slot?
<holstein> somewhere you can add firewire if you want?
<holstein> OR better yet, does it have a firewire port
<prep_> Starling does not
<holstein> thats something you might be interested in down the road
<prep_> no
<prep_> all the FW pieces I want, aren't working at the moment with Linux
<holstein> just a head up
<holstein> USB devices usually just dont do the trick
<holstein> for multitracking
<holstein> again
<holstein> depends on what you plan on doing
<holstein> if its got an express slot you can add whatever later on
<holstein> RME gear is well supported
<holstein> and quite nice
<prep_> what I've gathered
<prep_> except the Fireface
<holstein> yeah?
<prep_> which I want. It would be the card and MultiFace
<holstein> i thought they specifially supported linux
<prep_> ffdao says no
<holstein> i dont keep up with it much
 * holstein not in the market for new gear yet
<prep_> I may just keep djing, see what happens over the next year
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> yeah, im reading some links about that
<holstein> i thought RME were friendlier to linux
<holstein> ah well
<holstein> the firepod is nice
<holstein> works great
<holstein> cant beat the price
<prep_> Focusrite seems to be the best at the moment
<prep_> at times it seems.
<prep_> out of the box for the most part?
<holstein> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SaffPro24/ looks pretty sweet
<holstein> i got the firepod because its got preamps
<holstein> they can be bypassed and you can use the balanced in's
<holstein> but that was an affordable way for me to get 8 decent preamps going
<holstein> firepod is out-of-the-box now
<holstein> too bad the ffado support isnt there yet for the saffire pro24
<holstein> these companies *gotta* start releasing some linux drivers
<Nova_deViator> hi. so what's the deal with firewire and ffado in ubuntu? i had edirol FA101 working in 09.10, but now its fscked,
<Nova_deViator> i can see the device with ffado tools, but jack just cannot make it
<Nova_deViator> libffado 2.0.0 built Mar 31 2010 14:47:42
<Nova_deViator> firewire ERR: Error creating FFADO streaming device
<Nova_deViator> i get this on 2.6.32-24-generic-pae and linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt
<Nova_deViator> should i try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/ffado-tools/2.0.1+svn1856-1ubuntu1
<Nova_deViator> ?
<Nova_deViator> how can i test if i have the old firewire stack with linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt ?
<markie-> would anybody here like to share their music they've made in ubuntustudio with me?
<TerrenceKJ>  Hi all I've got Ubuntu 10.4 installed. I use this mostly for multimedia and web browsing - Will I gain anything by using ubuntu studio instead
<plotino> hi guys
<plotino> how to change the file association?
<plotino> in few words, how to associate which application has to open that file?
<crysaz> plotino: 2.nd click on the file -> properties -> open with
<plotino> m
<plotino> because i have some problems with torrent files
<plotino> ah ok
<plotino> the problem was from firefox
<plotino> firefox is not able to use vuze to open torrent files
<histo> Does ubuntu studio have a page of changes coming?
<holstein> markie-: sure
 * holstein will link a short 30 second thing
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> histo: im not sure if there is an official page yet
<holstein> i think alot of what falktx has done with http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/ will be in 10.10
<holstein> jack2 and pulse jack bridge
<illytacos> hello hello, I have a pretty common problem from what I read in the forums but I tried a bunch of options in the forum without any luck whatsoever. I am not able to connect to the internet which I read is a common problem. I tried reinstalling ubuntu studio with a hardwire connection without luck, I've tried installing network manager from cd... but no luck. Is there something I'm missing? And thanks!!!
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-31
<metrahla> hi .. whould anyone mind mentioning me about a good sound equalizer to be installed?
<metrahla> i cant find any on synaptics
<metrahla> to be honest, any whould do...
<metrahla> i found a alsamixer gui, but that doesnt do equaliziing
<markie-> holstein: nice track
<illytaco> hola? anyone able to help with my issue above? merci!!
 * illytaco goes back to windows and waits for ubuntu studio to work
<ScottL> illytaco, what happens when you try to connect to the internet?
<illytaco> nothing i cant get there lol
<illytaco> i can build a lamp server and run a db but i cant figure out my stupid wireless network lol
<illytaco> hang on i think i managed to muddle through getting the network-manager installed im going to try to get to the hardwire again see what happens do the hardware manager thing. im assuming its a driver issue of some kind
<illytaco> got it nvm thnx
<illytaco> time to do post... yay
<ScottL> oh good, congrats
<illytaco> hey dumb as heck question but is there a way to map the windows key? keyboard shortcuts doesnt seem to understand that I'm pressing the win key not much out there. tnx!! after that I am donezo
<cbx333> hey all
<cbx333> long time no seee!!
<cbx333> anyone know how to interact with midi from python
<jojo_> hey everybody!
<markie-> cbx333: what do you want to do?
<jojo_> is there a live version of ubuntu studio?
<jojo_> one that i can install onto a usb drive and boot it?
<cbx333> markie-, be able to generate midi events to zynaddsubfx
<cbx333> live
<markie-> cbx333: ah sorry, not too sure
<cbx333> :(
<cbx333> there was one python module i saw
<cbx333> but i can't get it to work
<markie-> jojo_: i did have a ubuntstudio live dvd once that came with a magazine i bought, so probably if you look around
<jojo_> markie-: didn't find any further information then "no there is none" :( .... nevermind .... thanks anyway!
<markie-> jojo_: heh yea i wouldn't take that as the final answer :P
<markie-> people say all kinds of stuff
<jojo_> :)
<jojo_> yea i might search some more later
<jojo_> is there any other live usable media-creation-linux that comes to your mind?
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-01
<bartje> hi all
<bartje> I've got a question about inputs, got an onboard sound card, with line in on the back, and a mic in on the front. Alsa mixer shows two seperate sliders for them, does that mean I somehow can use them both for recording with jack two? In pulse audio I can select only 1 input connector though
<antagomir> hello
<antagomir> i will occasionally use a laptop (HP Elitebook 2540p with 4G SDRAM memory, 1333MHz) to edit DV/HD video material, as a hobby. Otherwise, I will need the laptop for office work (writing reports, web surfing, mail etc)
<antagomir> I was wondering whether ubuntu studio would be a good choice there.
<antagomir> any tips? I thought that the studio version might make things easier with video and music stuff, but how it is compatible with other needs.?
<holstein> antagomir: hello
<holstein> are you using ubuntu 10.04 right now?
<antagomir> holstein yes i am
<holstein> i wouldnt install ubuntustudio over ubuntu
<holstein> just add some of the packages you need
<holstein> and go for it
<holstein> you can search in synaptic for ubuntustudio
<holstein> really the only one you need is ubuntustudio-video
<holstein> maybe ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> tnx
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> you can always add them later
<holstein> getting rid of them can be a bit trickier
<holstein> the themeing and all that
<holstein> the ubuntustudio themes are really nice though
<antagomir> ok
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-02
<prep> Holstein my man
<prep> anyone on?
<holstein> prep: hey
<holstein> how goes it?
<prep> need to pick your brain. Trying to install some plugs. Getting an error> I'm good, worn out
<holstein> yeah, i had a long day myselg
<holstein> yeah, i had a long day myself**
<holstein> what are you installing?
<holstein> extra plugins from the repo?
<prep> http://code.google.com/p/juced/wiki/ApplicationVex
<holstein> these are great by the sway
<holstein> these are great by the way**
<holstein> http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/download/index.html
<holstein> the JACK ones are totally free to try
<holstein> with no limitations
<holstein> free to use i should say
<holstein> prep: have you been over to #opensourcemusicians yet?
<holstein> theres a great MIDI guy there
<holstein> [lsd]
<holstein> hes the guy that wrote these http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<prep> I have seen these plugs loaded in Ardour in some ad's.
<holstein> well, that one is an instrument
<holstein> so you probably dont load that in ardour
<prep> I have, I don't see a forum on there.
<holstein> forum on?
<prep> I know that, I want to use in LMMS, QTractor
<holstein> yeah, [lsd] is a qtractor guy
<holstein> come on over there :)
<holstein>  /j #opensourcemusicians
<prep> ah, IRC?
<prep> says podcast
<prep> on that opensourcemusicians
<holstein> yeah, its both
<prep> ok, I'll try him. HP has the new dual core Atoms, I think I'm getting the 211. Wish System 76 etc would update to the new ones
 * holstein has used nekobee before
<holstein> i think you can do well with xsynth or whysynth
<holstein> there are on that tutorial
<holstein> and in the repos
<prep> you didn't like nekobee?
<holstein> it was OK
<jussi> PEOPLES!!!!!!!!!! if we dont test the beta, it wont be released!! TEST TEST TEST!!! URGENT!!! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntustudio/all
<prep> Having issues with broken packages
<holstein> prep: AH
<holstein> falk's PPA
<holstein> you might have to purge it
<holstein> theres an easy way to purge PPA's
<holstein> in http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
 * holstein gotta go get some food while the testing iso is coming in :)
<prep> will EnergyXT work out of the box with Lynx? I see outout, but am not getting output
 * holstein never tried energyXT
<holstein> prep: falk is over in #kxstudio
<holstein> if you need to ask about that PPA
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-04
<markie-> I have a midi controller keyboard (evolution) and would like to use it with linux, just wondering what's the best application for that?
<holstein> markie-: lots of applications
<holstein> does it work?
 * holstein phone
<markie-> holstein: so i need a synthesizer, but which one will make my midi controller into all different kinds of instruments?
<holstein> does the controller work?
<holstein> what it is?
<holstein> USB?
<markie-> yea usb
<holstein> is it recognized by linux?
<markie-> yea
<holstein> do you run JACK?
<markie-> well going to
<holstein> OK
<holstein> after getting JACK running
<holstein> its easy to JACK you USB controller to whatever you want
<markie-> alright then i shall use JACK for that
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> ^^ a friends stie
<holstein> site*
<holstein> [lsd] over in #opensroucemusicians
<holstein> [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicians **
<markie-> ah cool
<markie-> i shall take a gander at it
<holstein> he makes all the music on that site in linux
<markie-> so what synthesizer do you think is best in your opinion?
<holstein> with soft synths
<holstein> or his external module with a soft sequencer
<holstein> markie-: they are all different
<holstein> you just gotta start getting into them and see
<markie-> how do they differ
<holstein> yoshimi or zynaddsubfx
<holstein> markie-: they differ in everyway
<holstein> sounds they make
<holstein> the way they look
<holstein> the platform
<holstein> you name it
<markie-> and play all different kinds of instruments?
<holstein> you mean sounds?
<markie-> yea i guess you can say that
<holstein> say what?
<markie-> refer to it as sounds rather instruments
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah
<markie-> what's the latency like?
<holstein> its sounds
<holstein> your not acutally playing different instruments ;)
<markie-> true
<holstein> the call them patches i beleive
<holstein> markie-: latency depends on your sytems
<holstein> system*
<markie-> tell me more about that
<holstein> i can get around 1.2
<holstein> for that application
<holstein> i can get 2.4 or so stable though usually doing whatever i want
<holstein> if i need to really push things, i can run it at 5.8
<markie-> and that's good
<holstein> or 11 for that matter
<holstein> if your not playing a soft synth
<holstein> or doing live effects processing
<holstein> it really doesnt matter
<holstein> the latency*
<markie-> tbh i just wonna play tetris on my midicontroller
<holstein> hehe
<markie-> I was running Reason 4 on win7 via virtual machince, and the latency is horrible
<holstein> well, linux aint magic
<holstein> you might need to buy an interface
<markie-> what do you mean?
<holstein> or check out your system
<markie-> im unfamilar with all this music on linux
<holstein> its the same as in windows really
<holstein> just that linux tends to be more lean
<holstein> and light weight
<holstein> markie-: you'll find out when you start trouble shooting JACK
<holstein> what your latency will be
<markie-> alright cool
<markie-> i'll see how it goes, thanks
<holstein> what audio interface?
<markie-> yea
<holstein> yeah, which audio interface are you using?
<holstein> the internal sound card?
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> if so, look at this ^^
<holstein> its dirty cheap
<holstein> and has nice latency in linux im told
<holstein> plug and play
<holstein> the only issue is the unbalanced inputs and outputs
<holstein> but you cant get balanced ins and outs for that price :)
<markie-> ah right i see
<terrence> Hi all. tvtime says no signal when I plug in my dstv point
<terrence> any settings that I should change?
<terrence> Hi -= Anybody to help - TV Card settings for DSTV
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-29
<mellhen> Hello@all: Iam using Kubuntu. But i have a audiophile specific question. Is this the right place to ask?
<FloatingGoat> holstein: hi
<holstein> hey FloatingGoat
<FloatingGoat> you like ulrich schnauss?
<holstein> mellen: this is the place
<holstein> ill be home in a bit
<holstein> im on my phone right now :/
<FloatingGoat> what?
<mellhen> holstein: actually iam "arguing" in the pulseaudio channel, too. It seems to be a bit strange. my "sb live! 24bit"s driver seems not be able to play s24le. http://pastebin.com/8Gfb3zWf
<mellhen> holstein: when i force mplayer to use a specific format, then only 32bit, but not 24bit works. http://pastebin.com/gxBDLyPS
<mellhen> holstein: This could be usefull, too: LANG=C pactl list
<mellhen>  http://pastebin.com/dtix6Esk
<holstein> mellhen: im back :)
<holstein> no more phone touchpad keyboard..
 * holstein reading
<mellhen> holstein: take your time.. ;)
<holstein> mellhen: its been my experience that those cards work in 16bit
<holstein> personally, i say play it in 16bit
<mellhen> holstein: why is 32bit available?
<holstein> to sell hardware in my opinion ;)
<holstein> i mean, you get proper supported hardware, and it'll work
<mellhen> but its only available in linux, not in windows..
<holstein> but, if you're not making audio... i wouldnt sweat it
<holstein> you wont know the difference anyways
<holstein> between 16bit and 24bit
<mellhen> .
<mellhen> you mean notice?
<holstein> right
<holstein> you wont be able to hear that
<holstein> anyone who says they can more that a percentage of chance... i call BS on
<mellhen> maybe you are right.. but i do have a lot of files in 24bit. it hurts to downscale that..
<holstein> nah
<holstein> what hurts is messing with drivers
<holstein> wasting time
<holstein> keep at 24, and play em at 16
<holstein> and sleep well at night knowing that it doesnt matter :)
<mellhen> ;)-
<mellhen> ill try to.
<mellhen> so nevertheless i will use 16bit and do not care. Why is 32bit "available". this doesnt make any sense to me.
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ
<holstein> ^^ an intersting 'audio myths' workshop vid a friend turned me on to
<holstein> mellhen: its likely just a button
<holstein> like in JACK
<holstein> we have the options for *some* hardware
<holstein> that doesnt mean its supported
<mellhen> i do not undestand, why this was implemented in the free(?) linux driver..
<holstein> or even supported enough to be properly 'greyed-out' in a menu
<holstein> mellhen: was it?
<holstein> it could just be a button in the UI
<mellhen> http://pastebin.com/8Gfb3zWf
<holstein> i mean, if the hardware supports 32 bit, im sure it would work
<holstein> its not likely to find hardware that goes above 24 bit
<mellhen> it should only support 24. but maybe its locked somehow
<holstein> nah
<mellhen> by windows driver i mean.
<holstein> its just not well supported
<mellhen> nah means no?
<mellhen> iam not a native
<holstein> dont lise sleep over what alsa reports
<holstein> and has as options
<holstein> you can go *way* deep on these driver issues, and get no where but a little smarter about one particular piece of hardware and what doesnt work about it
<mellhen> ok thank you for your video. ill safe it as an driver bug in my brain :)
<holstein> mellhen: yeah... nah means no
<holstein> mellhen: you can get into it and file alsa bugs
<holstein> thats really teh best place to do it
<holstein> i find it so challenging to keep up with what needs to be reported
<holstein> and also... im never sure if its just something stupid im doing
<mellhen> this card is from 2005. they wont do anything i think.
<holstein> SB's are pretty bad for getting audio in the computer
<holstein> i steet clear of them
<holstein> not bad at listening though
<mellhen> i just use to hear music in stereo nothing special. i bougt it 5 years ago in ebay.  so nothing special..
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i got a bunch of them laying around
<holstein> support is usually not bad
<holstein> we use JACK here mostly though
<holstein> with interfaces that have more than 2 inputs
<holstein> like 8 or 16
<mellhen> yea i know. a friend of mine uses ubuntu studio to record bands and stuff..
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> mellhen: welcome to the channel
<mellhen> this is why i know ubuntu studio.
<mellhen> and that the most audiophile ubuntu users will be found here ;)
<mellhen> holstein: could you tell me what the difference between BE and LE is in this ourtput?
<mellhen> - U8
<mellhen> - S16_LE
<mellhen> - S16_BE
<mellhen> - S32_LE
<mellhen> - S32_BE
<mellhen> - FLOAT_LE
<mellhen> ..and what is FLOAT_LE; is there faq where i can find information about it?
<holstein> i would try someone with alsa experience
<holstein> you could ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> also, las over in #ardour knows a lot about some things, and a little about everything
<holstein> floating is something faked pretty much
<holstein> from where ive seen it
<holstein> like, my hardware is 24 bit
<holstein> and i can record at 32bit float
<holstein> which is *not* the native resolution anyways, so i dont bother
<holstein> be and le are big endian and little endian AFAIK
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness
<mellhen> holstein: thank you.
<mellhen> holstein: i will ask the alsa-guys about this 32bit fake.. ;) have a nice day (or night) holstein!
<holstein> mellhen: o/
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-30
<azm> anyone here?
<azm> I'd like some more stable version of ardour3
<azm> solved.
<holstein> azm: hey
<holstein> falktx (kxstudio) pacakges it up if you dont feel like building it
<holstein> otherwise, you'll just have to wait like the rest of us :)
<azm> well guys in Ardour told me its bad Idea to use prepacked so I downloaded the binary and it works
<azm> just trying to resolve xruns
<holstein> well, to be more presice, its preferred to build the current version from las
<holstein> but, its not a *bad* idea
<azm> las gave me such instructions
<holstein> las is awesome
<holstein> and i trust him implicitly in every way
<azm> when the installation of ubuntu studio asks me If I want to use rt priority
<holstein> *except*
<holstein> his option of ubuntu is really low
<azm> how come I don't have all the options in limits.conf?
<azm> like
<holstein> and not necessarily current, accurate, nor based on *any* first-hand experience
<azm> @audio - rtprio 99
<azm> @audio - memlock unlimited
<azm> @audio - nice -19
<holstein> azm: that has been phased out
<holstein> and you shouldnt need it
<holstein> but, test for yourself
<azm> but what is realtime on it then?
<azm> I have generic kernel and lots of xruns
<holstein> right, so try a different kernel
<holstein> i say go in order
<holstein> -generic then -lowlatency then -RT or -realtime
<azm> ok
<holstein> *and* have realistic expectations
<holstein> if you have an internal sound card, and you get near 20ms latency, thats pretty good
<azm> yea near yes but with hundreds xruns :)
<holstein> sure, but you have interrupts to look at
<holstein> also, you are looking at ardour
<holstein> i would close ardour
<holstein> and troubleshoot jack seperately
<holstein> with something like hyrdogen or yoshimi
<azm> yea, its all same
<holstein> i mean, you can hop versions of ardour all day and it wont matter
<azm> I go for lowlatency
<holstein> try gksudo qjackctl
<azm> now reboot
<azm> I use one
<azm> second
<holstein> then, you can troubleshoot for permissions issues seperatly too
<azm> why to go gradually and not for rt straight from generic?
<azm> holstein, are you around?
<azm> I just tried lowlatency k.
<azm> and intital ubunstustuio logo appeared but then it freezed
<azm> I had to reboot
<azm> nvidia I guess?
<holstein> azm: thats a good guess
<holstein> i suggest not using it with the proprietary drivers
<holstein> falktx has them patched for nvidia use though AFAIK
<azm> Im just reading that latest
<azm> 280 works fine
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel/
<azm> holstein, jusr purged the old ones and installed 280 and works great!
<azm> *just
<azm> wow and no xruns s ofar
<holstein> azm: :)
<holstein> azm: master out to midi in?
<holstein> you mean a master audio out?
<holstein> that wont go to a MIDI in
<azm> holstein, well IM trying to get sound from pian oroll
<azm> yea its wrong
<holstein> azm: piano roll doesnt make sounds
<azm> yea
<holstein> thats going to just be a controller
<holstein> you
<azm> but it does if you connect it to yoshimi
<holstein> 'll point it (via MIDI) to a synth
<azm> or add plugin
<azm> in jack connections?
<azm> how
<holstein> i would do it there
<holstein> in jack
<holstein> under connect
<holstein> *if* you cant get things from the alsa tab to talk to things in the midi tab you can use a2jmidid
<azm> like yoshimi left and right to master of ardour ?
<azm> not necessary
<holstein> nah
<holstein> going *to* the master of ardour doesnt do anything
<holstein> IF you wanted to loop something in
<holstein> like JAMin
<azm> starting Yoshimi using alsa midi input.
<azm> yoshimi -a , or yoshimi --alsa-midi
<holstein> you *could* put it there
<azm> no, I just want sound from piano
<azm> that is all
<holstein> right
<holstein> so route the piano to the sound card
<azm> las said that it possible two ways
<holstein> and listen to it
<holstein> you can put it in the ardour master too
<holstein> that'll make it 'export'
<holstein> you just need to read about some routing
<holstein> and signal path
<holstein> and get used to the jagon
<holstein> and just try some things out
<azm> jagon?
<holstein> jargon*
<azm> the thing is
<azm> if I want to make that piano roll make sound with yoshimi
<holstein> it'll have some midi out
<holstein> in jack
<holstein> or it should
<holstein> again, i would suggest starting with something easier
<azm> in JACK-MIDI tab right ?
<holstein> ardour it self is not trivial
<holstein> i would close ardour
<holstein> get comfortable routing something to a midi synth
<holstein> maybe use something like qtractor for a bit
<holstein> or rosegarden
<holstein> you could be dealing with broken things in ardour 3
<holstein> if you can catch [lsd
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<azm> I have no problem routing plugins and synths and other software in older Ardour
<azm> the only thing is
<holstein> he's my go-to midi guy
<azm> thatin A3 alpha is midi new and Im kinda confused
<holstein> right, and you should be
<holstein> and it could be broken
<holstein> and no one cares if you can use it yet or not
<holstein> but, [lsd] would take some time im sure
<holstein> personally, im waiting til its out
<holstein> at least beta
<azm> ok, so I figured out the first way
<azm> already have sound on piano roll
<azm> now the other
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-31
<astraljava> If anyone wants to help in assuring we get a new image for 11.10, please test the QA image (test install and report!)
<astraljava> If you need assistance, just say the word.
<azm> I see we are moving to xfce
<azm> astraljava, is this right link: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntustudio/all
<azm> I can download and test
<azm> oh I cant :/
<azm> I dont have spare disk
<azm> but manual partition is available
<astraljava> azm: Yes, that is the correct link. Can you perhaps use virtualization?
<azm> astraljava, like run the iso installation in from virtualbox ?
<astraljava> Yes, exactly.
<azm> well ok
<astraljava> Thank you! :)
<azm> astraljava, so I tried install 64 bit version and got an issue with vt-x/amd-v
<azm> since I have it enabled in bios I dont know where to go
<azm> I can test 32 bit if needed
<azm> or I can try flash bios..
<astraljava> azm: I'd be surprised if you needed to flash bios for that. What are the issues that you're facing?
<azm> astraljava, already solved it and installing
<azm> astraljava, should choose all software or just audio ?
<azm> during the installation
<astraljava> Either way. Choosing all will give you more chances of catching a bug, but choosing none will give you more chances of finishing the installation.
<azm> haha
<azm> well I have to step up from pc
<azm> sometimes
<astraljava> We all have to, at some point. To go to toilet, or to bed. Are there other such incidents?
<azm> yea I have busy household
 * astraljava tried to be sarcastic, failing epicly it seems
<azm> oh, well I thought you were serious
<azm> it took me time to google up the  vt-x/amd-v issue
<azm> it looks like its testing laready
<azm> black screen
 * astraljava spends about 19 hours a day with computers, and _really_ doesn't expect others to do the same :D
<azm> with lots output ok/fail
<astraljava> azm: If you could pastebin those, and link to that on the QA report, would be great!
<astraljava> +
<azm> astraljava, I got stuck at: plymounth command failed
<azm> Disconnected from plymouth
<astraljava> Wow, that's a new one.
<azm> astraljava, http://i.imgur.com/eg7aj.png
<azm> cant paste as tke keyboard does not work
<azm> astraljava, is there something more  I can do?
<azm> How do I remove jack2 without uninstalling other software ?
<holstein> azm: i think falktx has a jack1 ppa
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/jack1
<holstein> says 'depends on main"
<holstein> i would make sure you feel comfortable with purge-ppa
<azm> holstein, we already resolving in osm :)
<holstein> azm: OH.. i see you found falk :)
<azm> astraljava, Im installing the QA with full software
<astraljava> azm: Dependencies are like that.  If you remove one that has others, you're bound to lose them.
<astraljava> It works both ways.
<astraljava> There are the --force- flags, but I wouldn't recommend using them unless the last resort.
<azm> yea
<azm> I just compiled it to usr
<azm> astraljava, it is much worse
<azm> I cant get over step: Select and Install software
<azm> I get error and it throw be back
<azm> I thought it was my mistake before
<azm> astraljava, http://i.imgur.com/NU7vH.png
<holstein> azm: theres a step at the end
<holstein> you can make a sever, and grab the error log
<holstein> azm: /join ubuntustudio-devel
<azm> holstein, after installation I run it and get bootsplash error
<azm> make server ?
<holstein> azm: at the end of the list when the installer fails
<holstein> you can create a webserver on the box
<holstein> and get a definitive answer about what broke the install
<holstein> you have to be at that point though
<azm> holstein, save debug logs ?
<azm> should I skip to that?
<azm> because If I let it install it will just be complete
<holstein> azm: whatever
<azm> the installation is not broken
<holstein> if you are still getting that 'failed' screen
<holstein> thats what im talking about
<azm> web server seems to be not responding
<azm> it's all borked !!
<azm> like my jack
<azm> :D
<holstein> lol
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-01
<astraljava> Hey all, all amd64 tests are now covered, but if someone wants to help me with the i386 tests, the team would sure appreciate it!
<PauseBazinga> hey guys, quick question:  I meant to install ubuntu-studio with the video production packages but I think I somehow skipped any/all additional packages.  Is there a preferred way to install the video suite after-the-fact?
<PauseBazinga> sweet background btw, and kudos for sticking with Gnome 2 for those of you involved in develpment
<astraljava> $ apt-cache show ubuntustudio-video
<astraljava> Package: ubuntustudio-video
<astraljava> PauseBazinga: That should give you an idea.
<PauseBazinga> perfect
<PauseBazinga> thanks astraljava
<astraljava> Thanks for the kind words, but unfortunately GNOME2 isn't around much longer.
<astraljava> From 11.10 onwards, Studio will be based on XFCE, or likely Xubuntu.
<PauseBazinga> where are you heading after gnome 2 then?  Xfce maybe?  lots of great work has been done of that front, 4.8 is a great success and very gnome 2 like
<PauseBazinga> oh, cool :)
<PauseBazinga> read my mind
<astraljava> Hehe. :) Yeah. Hope people will like it, but 11.10 is more of a practice target. The real deal will only be ready and available for 12.04.
<astraljava> We went in a little too late, so I'm not too confident we'll get everything ready and rockin'.
<PauseBazinga> it'll be fine dude, I've been using Xfce on Fedora 15 for a while now and it's real cozy
<astraljava> Yeah that's not the problem. I'm thinking we won't get it "branded" the Studio way, as the previous releases were.
<PauseBazinga> ahh, I see what you mean.
<astraljava> No doubt the foundation is rock solid.
<PauseBazinga> Today is day 1 for Ubuntu-Studio and I
<astraljava> Hell yeah! :D
<PauseBazinga> I have my hopes up though, as a long time Ubintu user
<astraljava> Glad to hear that. Hope you'll find it enjoyable to stick around.
<PauseBazinga> I've been using Fedora since Unity came around, but I'm hitting my head agianst the wall on video production in such a legally sanitary environment
<PauseBazinga> I'm probably going to end up compiling Cinelerra on Studio, have you seen much trouble with that?
<astraljava> To be frank, I forget where we left off with cinelerra. I think we had it at some point, but then I presume there were some issues.
<astraljava> Now it doesn't seem to be in the repos at all.
<PauseBazinga> it had some serious issues with the new kernel, the stable release still does.  the dude who wrote ogg vorbis/theora has been jumping into it heavily lately, though, and doing some great things with it.
<PauseBazinga> we'll see how it comes out though
<PauseBazinga> this is actually really nice guys. like, for real for real.
<PauseBazinga> what about ATI/AMD drivers?  I've preferred plain old radeon lately, mostly because of issues with installing Catalyst, are the proprietary drivers "normally" installed on this distro without distress?
<PauseBazinga> I'm tossing out a lot of questions, I'll try to keep them to a minimum
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-02
<hellhuhu> hi, can't get my breakout box to work with studio ubuntu.
<hellhuhu> It has firewires
<hellhuhu> help me.  if i can't get it to work, i will be executed.
<astraljava> Uhh ohh... that can't be good.
<hellhuhu> i am from north korea
<astraljava> Oh well that explains it.
<astraljava> So the system isn't recognizing the firewire device?
<hellhuhu> it recognises it
<hellhuhu> but seems like i don't know how to use the jack server perhaps?
<astraljava> Okay, please explain the actual problem, then.
<hellhuhu> in xp, i can tell the sound manager to use the breakout box and whatever audio application I use (VLC, web broswer etc....) the audio will out from the breakout box
<hellhuhu> but in Ubuntu, if the browser or any media player is sending sound, there is nothing coming out of the breakout box
<astraljava> Have you taken a look at this page yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<hellhuhu> yes, i have been through it
<hellhuhu> and the breakout box i'm using is the FA-66 which i purchased especially because it is said to be compatible with linux
<astraljava> Okay.
<astraljava> I don't really have that much experience in troubleshooting these things, so would you feel this page overwhelming? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<hellhuhu> Thats really, great.... how did you find that?  (i mean, which search terms did you use?).
<hellhuhu> I'll do it later... I'm in the middle of a process in XP right now... thanks Astraljava...
<astraljava> I just search for "ubuntu sound troubleshoot" whenever I have problems. :)
<hellhuhu> aaaah.... good
<hellhuhu> thanks again
<astraljava> I hate to say this, but this channel is sometimes a bit slow.
<hellhuhu> maybe see you later
<hellhuhu> oh... thats ok
<astraljava> You could try #opensourcemusicians
<hellhuhu> it's not really urgent
<astraljava> ...if no further help can be found here. :)
<hellhuhu> i think my family will be sent for execution 1st
<hellhuhu> i can survive another day....
<astraljava> Oh that's good, I guess.
<hellhuhu> north korea thanks you
<hellhuhu> 88
<astraljava> :D
<kubanc> does numark omni control work under ubuntu?
<holstein> kubanc: do you have one?
<kubanc> holstein, yes i have one
<holstein> i dont see them listed at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> kubanc: i would get a live CD
<kubanc> http://www.numark.com/omnicontrol
 * holstein is assuming you are not running ubuntu..
<holstein> plug it in, and check it out
<kubanc> holstein, yes, i'm running ubuntu
<holstein> OH... well, plug it in...
<holstein> kubanc: USB ?
<kubanc> if i plug in in, the lsusb doesn't show it
<holstein> kubanc: thats not a good sign
<kubanc> i agree
<kubanc> :D
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408313
<holstein> kubanc: what versions of ubuntu have you tried?
<holstein> i would try a 10.04 live CD
<holstein> *no need to install ubuntustudio natively to test
<kubanc> ubuntu 10.10
<holstein> just use the live CD's, and run lsusb
<holstein> then...
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and/or
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> that should tell you what you need to know
<holstein> OH... kubanc i need to run
<holstein> see #opensourcemusicians if you want :)
<holstein> good luck
<dude> hello dudes and stuff
<dude> if i update to ubuntustudio nattism do i have gnome2?
<dude> i get mad with gnome3/unity, because this is kindergarten toy
<dude> so how can i upgrade to ubuntu-studio from maverick? to natty?
<astraljava> dude: studio never went with unity, so no fear.
<astraljava> Just open update-manager, it should prompt for a new release upgrade.
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-03
<kilonux> need help
<dude> hello dudes
<dude> if i want to upgrade from maverick to natty
<dude> do i have to install first ubuntu-studio on maverick
<dude> so on the upgrade it also installs gnome2?
<holstein> dude: installing ubuntustudio-desktop will do that
<holstein> i would do it after the upgrade
<holstein> arguably faster
<holstein> either way... i would *not* do an upgrade unless theres just no other way
<holstein> takes 4 ever
<dude> my settings?
<dude> i think ubuntu natty will erase gnome2?
<holstein> dude: you have what installed now?
<holstein> just plain ubuntu?
<holstein> if you have ubuntustudio installed
<holstein> you upgrade, and you get gnome
<holstein> if you upgrade in the vanilla, you get unity
<holstein> you can have both
<holstein> i would just choose a path by which to upgrade/obtain natty
<holstein> and deal with the DE when you get there
<holstein> dude: maverick i mean*
<dude> i installed ubuntu maverick plain with gnome2
<dude> what DE?
<holstein> desktop environment
<holstein> DE = unity, gnome, whatever
<holstein> if you want to upgrade to maverick, just upgrade to maverick
<holstein> then, get the DE you want when you get there
<holstein> you can install gnome, and have unity and gnome
<holstein> you can install ubuntustudio-desktop, which will give you gnome2 with the ubuntustudio look/feel
<holstein> dude: so, you are on maverick already?
<holstein> you want to upgrade to natty?
<holstein> same deal
<holstein> you'll upgrade to natty
<holstein> you'll get whateve DE you're hardware supports
<holstein> you'll probably get unity with the 'classic' desktop option
<holstein> classic is gnome2
<holstein> but, you just decide when you get there
<holstein> or relax, and dont install natty
<holstein> dude: how about this... upgrade to, or install natty, and come here, or #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners if you need help getting gnome running
<dude> i have to save the gnome settings somewhere
<dude> then i might be able to upgrade
<dude> i think its stored in my home dir
<dude> for oneric i will have to wait till someone releases a mate
<holstein> dude: mate?
<holstein> you can always just copy your home directory
<holstein> upgrading will keep that in place though
<holstein> all of those relavant settings will stay in place
<dude> mate is the fork of gnome actually sed in archlinux
<dude> used
<holstein> eh, will see if it sticks aroung
<holstein> around*
<holstein> personally, i say check out XFCE
<holstein> its not unlike gnome2
<holstein> and it *very* well developed
<holstein> it is*
<holstein> mate is the 2nd fork i know of
<holstein> and its abviously not the future
<dude> i cannot use that
<holstein> dude: use what?
<holstein> XFCE?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> its very gnome2 like
<holstein> i think you are thinking of LXDE
<holstein> or KDE
<dude> well gnome2 was a good compromise
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-04
<MrPopinjay> Hey guys, how would I check which version of xwax will be in the next ubuntu studio release?
<MrPopinjay> nobody?
<MrPopinjay> :(
<holstein> MrPopinjay: what is that?
<holstein> i would say, unless its reved in debian, it wont be reved for US
<holstein> we dont have any special repos though, so whatever ubuntu has
<holstein> MrPopinjay: i would pop in #ubuntu+1 and see if anyone idle would look
<MrPopinjay> I see
<MrPopinjay> It's a vinyl emulation program
<MrPopinjay> it's neat.
<MrPopinjay> Just curious as to what's going on since the version currently available is VERY old.
<holstein> MrPopinjay: what is available from the maintainer though?
<MrPopinjay> The maintainer?
<holstein> whoever is making it
<MrPopinjay> You can download the source code.
<holstein> MrPopinjay: for a much newer version?
<MrPopinjay> Yeeeerp
<holstein> i would try and mention it to debian
<holstein> the multimedia team
<MrPopinjay> Cool, cheers.
<MrPopinjay> Right, bed for me, night!
<HypothesisFrog> hi.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm trying to configure real time support for jack purposes, but this howto doesn't seem to be up to date for 11.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Specific_PCI_and_USB_hardware
<HypothesisFrog> I mean this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Configuring_the_real-time_access_for_.22audio.22_group_users_and_applications
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-27
<megatlantis> hi
<megatlantis> is someone here ?
<megatlantis> i really need help for installing Ustudio :'(
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, well, ask your question... there are 33 people signed in... maybe someone will know the answer, but no one can give it unless you ask
<megatlantis> when i trying to install studio with a live usb , after the try-ubuntu was loaded , every usb port stop working , so my usb , mouse and keyboard can't work
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, desktop computer or laptop?
<megatlantis> desktop
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, you said you're using a live cd. are you doing an actual "install" or just the "try ubuntu" option?
<megatlantis> when i do a install directly , that not work , even if i wait 1 hour
<megatlantis> i try make the install from the try ubuntu
<megatlantis> but all my usb port stop after the desktop was load
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, do the usb ports work in the "try ubuntu" mode?
<megatlantis> no
<megatlantis> that happen only with ubuntu studio
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, is this a custom built computer or "store bought"?
<megatlantis> ?
<megatlantis> custom
<megatlantis> q6600 with a gtx560 ti , 4go ram
<megatlantis> work well with ubuntu and cubuntu ( i tryed both )
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, are your usb ports built into the motherboard or are they on a separate pci card?
<megatlantis> build in
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, did you try unplugging all other usb devices except the keyboard and mouse and then booting into the "try" mode?
<megatlantis> i have only a keyboard + mouse + the usb key connected
<megatlantis> when i try to install with a ps2 keyboar
<megatlantis> the installed say the usbkey no exist ..
<megatlantis> installer*
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, usb key? is this a wireless keyboard and mouse?
<megatlantis> keyboard is wireless , mouse no
<megatlantis> this is a live-usb
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, so, if you use a ps2 keyboard and usb mouse does the mouse keep working?
<megatlantis> when the try-ubuntu is loaded
<megatlantis> every usb of my computer is like no exist !
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, what motherboard are you using?
<megatlantis> ha. ..
<megatlantis> mis p6ngm
<megatlantis> msi*
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, which version of ubuntu studio?
<megatlantis> 12.04 lsd
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, sounds to me like ustudio isn't recognizing the chipset properly. I'm not sure what to suggest since I don't have much experience with using "live" cds.
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, do you have the latest release of ustudio 12.04.1?
<megatlantis> hmm
<megatlantis> i have 2 dvd on ubuntu studio ( 32 and 64 bit )
<megatlantis> when try-ubuntu with it , the usb work 1 time /5
<megatlantis> so when that work , i trying install normally
<megatlantis> but after the end , when the installer ask for restarting
<megatlantis> there is a problem : after the load logo , i have a block screen
<megatlantis> black screen
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, do you have the latest version of the BIOS for your mobo?
<megatlantis> yes
<megatlantis> when i trying to back to a normal ubuntu , with a ubuntu 12.04 dvd
<megatlantis> the ubuntu studio desktop started ... but with my usb no working
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, overclocked at all?
<megatlantis> no
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, so your saying that going back to the operating systems that HAD worked usb doesn't work there now either?
<StillLearnin> your > you're
<megatlantis> hmm
<megatlantis> when i'm on the usb-live try ubuntu desktop , the usb not work totally
<megatlantis> when i'm on the dvd try-desktop , the usb work badly , i can make the installation , but after the restart , after the load logo of ubuntu studio , all i have is a black screen
<megatlantis> when doing ctrl+f3 or somthing like that , i can't have access to the terminal
<megatlantis> but can't login with any account
<megatlantis> when i wanted to back to a normal ubuntu system with a ubuntu dvd
<megatlantis> he asked me something , and show me the normal ubuntu logo .. then the ubuntu studio desktop
<megatlantis> with nothing working ..
<megatlantis> edit : when doing ctrl+f3 or somthing like that , i can't have access to the terminal --> i can have access sorry
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, sounds more to me like a failing motherboard than anything else.
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, sorry about that...
<megatlantis> what is happen only with studio ...
<megatlantis> why*
<megatlantis> i tryed more then 4 different linux os and that work
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, ok, maybe I misunderstood what you said before. Did you mean that booting from a usb stick gives you different operation then when booting from DVD and that both usb and dvd are using the same ubuntu studio image?
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, and are you also saying that it is ONLY ustudio that has the problem. The other distros work just fine?
<megatlantis> exactly
<StillLearnin> hmm...
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, and if you try one of the other distros now it still works?
<megatlantis> i'm currently on a ubuntu distrib
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, and you're typing this on the computer in question?
<megatlantis> yes
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, ok, my misunderstanding. I thought you were saying that no distros work since you tried ustudio.
<megatlantis> ah
<megatlantis> no every distros working , but not studio
<megatlantis> hmm i repeat
<megatlantis> all distros i tested working , but not studio
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, sorry for my lack of comprehension. :)
<megatlantis> my bad
<megatlantis> and every distros i installed is from a usb-live
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, since the problem isn't other usb devices causing conflicts, and it's not a pci card that is missing drivers, and no one else here seems to have anything to say at the moment, I'd suggest trying the mailing list or filing a bug report.
<StillLearnin> megatlantis, sorry I couldn't help
<megatlantis> :'(
<megatlantis> i gonna retry again , then i gonna mail
<megatlantis> that will be my ... 15th try
 * StillLearnin removes the tooth picks from his eyes and falls into bed...
<megatlantis> good night and thanks for help
<megatlantis> that stupid linux live usb creator is not on linux -.-'
<ailo> StillLearnin: If he comes back, if he's using Universal USB Installer, he needs to make sure to get the latest version
<ailo> StillLearnin: They just fixed a bug which was making poor US live usbs
<amigamiax> i wonder why these browsers take up so much memory? i see chrome is hogging 108mb and is not even on a page. and firefox is 117mb and only have a default page...sheesh
<StillLearnin> ailo, thanks for the info!
<thebishop> will US 12.04 support Ardour3 when it is finally released?
<ScottL> thebishop: can i help answer your question?
<smartboyhw> ScottL: His question is that will US 12.04 suppport Ardour3 when it is finally released.
<thebishop> ?
<ScottL> thebishop: i don't know the answer to that question at this time
<thebishop> ok
<thebishop> ScottL, bot?
<ScottL> to include Ardour3 into 12.04 would require what is called an Stable Release Update (SRU)
<thebishop> ah
<ScottL> while we may be willing and able, it would need to be approved
<ScottL> i certainly would like to see this include ;)
<smartboyhw> Me too:)
<ScottL> but we would also have to test it to verify that it would even build in 12.04 as well
<smartboyhw> Uh oh.
<ScottL> i remember during the tail end of 8.04 i was unable to get the later versions of ardour to build at all due to mismatched libraries
<ScottL> and getting libraries updated is difficult due to the nature of libraries and how they affect so many applications
<ScottL> nevermind the security component of libraries
<AcidRain2012> can anyone help me with using the firewire driver in jack?
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i use it... i would start by issuing "gksudo qjackctl"
<holstein> this would be for testing purposes... i would run jack as root, after selecting the firewire driver
<holstein> looking at the messages should help you determine what the issue is (if there is any).. then start JACK as normal user looking at the messages again
<holstein> share them in a pastebin if you need help interpreting them
<holstein> !paste | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AcidRain2012> firewire ERR: Error creating FFADO streaming device, this is my current error. let me run it as root
<AcidRain2012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170028/
<AcidRain2012> same error as sudo
<holstein> AcidRain2012: OK... whats in the messages window? is that all?
<AcidRain2012> thats all
<AcidRain2012> i have a presonus audio box. this works fine on my laptop running the exact same config. no need for jack
<AcidRain2012> but on 2 of my desktops, it fails. and i am forced to use jack.
<AcidRain2012> but still no success in getting it to work at all
<holstein> AcidRain2012: unfortunately, i was going to suggest it could be the hardware..there are some FW chipsets that just dont work
<holstein> you can look in lspci
<AcidRain2012> holstein: and what am i looking for?
<holstein> i have a few PCI texas instruments firewire chipset cards i save
<holstein> AcidRain2012: you are looking for the chipset of your firewire device
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i have a few that just dont work
<AcidRain2012> holstein: what i dont get, is that audacity detects jack, it detects the audio box. it detects everything. i just cant record
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i dont use audacity
<holstein> i would expect when JACK is running stable, everything will just work
<holstein> AcidRain2012: if audacity is seeing a firewire device, i would not expect it to work
<AcidRain2012> well... although i dont have a firewire device... i have been told on google searches to use this driver anyways
<holstein> AcidRain2012: ?
<AcidRain2012> :/
<holstein> AcidRain2012: if you dont have a firewire device, it wont work
<AcidRain2012> hmmm
<holstein> AcidRain2012: if that device is USB, then stop using the firewire driver
<holstein> AcidRain2012: that will not work
<AcidRain2012> it is usb
<AcidRain2012> shit, ok. let me go back to alsa and see
<smartboyhw> AcidRain2012: Why do you use a firewire driver, when you don't even have a firewire device?
<AcidRain2012> everything loads properly with also, but no success still
<holstein> AcidRain2012: you will want to use ALSA... you will stop testing with the firewire driver
<holstein> AcidRain2012: do the same.. kill JACK.. start JACK with gksudo..
<holstein> you will look in the 2 dropdown menus for the device
<smartboyhw> AcidRain2012: Also, next time don't say foul languages here:)
<AcidRain2012> smartboyhw: sry
<smartboyhw> Only a reminder:)
<holstein> if it were me, i would consider disabling the internal sound card
<AcidRain2012> holstein: ok. i see usb audiobox as an option. i select that
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i would consider not using JACK if all you want is to have audacity use that USB device
<AcidRain2012> which options should i select? 1 is AudioBox USB. and 1 is USB Audio
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i would literally test both
<holstein> AcidRain2012: trust no labels with ALSA
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> ok. here jack has started fine, with no errors
<holstein> AcidRain2012: open a terminal and start alsamixer, and tweak there levels.. sometimes a channel can be muted
<AcidRain2012> ok. i turned everything up with alsamixer
<AcidRain2012> only a few labeled 'mic' was all the way down
<holstein> AcidRain2012: cool... for the record.i did not say "turn everything up"
<AcidRain2012> holstein: yeah i know :) just being extra safe side here. at this point i am getting help so i dont want any errors. once i find out that it works. then ill configure everything the way i need it
<AcidRain2012> ive spent hrs on this -.-
<holstein> AcidRain2012: you'll need to decide how you would like to proceed. if you are just going to use audactiy, i would disable the onboard sound card in the bios, and just use audactiy without JACK
<AcidRain2012> hmmm
<AcidRain2012> lets try it with jack first... but u seem confident that disabling the onboard sound card will fix something?
<holstein> most of the issues folks have with JACK and alsa and sound is that the devices can jump from boot to boot
<holstein> AcidRain2012: the device you just selected in JACK can change, you can reboot and it will not work
<holstein> AcidRain2012: its not an issue of "fixing"... its like this.. if you arent going to use it, it will simplify the process if its not present
<AcidRain2012> holstein: right right. i understand that
<holstein> AcidRain2012: if audacity or pavucontrol sees a device, it will be the USB device you are trying to use
<holstein> AcidRain2012: if JACK sees a device and starts, it will be using the USB device..
<AcidRain2012> well... i wont be using the audiobox for output sound. just input
<holstein> theres nothing the internal sound card can do that you will want/need when you have that othe device
<holstein> AcidRain2012: sure.. that will be more complex.. and maybe you want to consider using the internal card alone for a bit, or the USB card to "get your feet wet"
<holstein> if you are new to linux and linux audio, you are dealing with quite a few variables.. i suggest thinning them out
<holstein> using multiple audio devices is complex in any operating system
<AcidRain2012> grrrr.
<holstein> can you? sure... should you? if you want to... i just suggest trying to learn JACK seperate from this.
<AcidRain2012> so right now i should reboot and disable the internal sound card?
<AcidRain2012> cause even after running audacity as root, and selecting jack connection kit. still nothing
<holstein> AcidRain2012: its up to you... im only suggesting that, as i said, as a way to simplify what you are doing right now, which is testing the USB card with audacity, which doesnt require JACK or an onboard sound card
<AcidRain2012> holstein: then let me restart :)
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i also would not use JACK with audacity
<AcidRain2012> what would u use?
<holstein> AcidRain2012: just audacity..
<holstein> it doesnt need JACK for what you are doing
<AcidRain2012> oh right.
<AcidRain2012> ok. brb restarting.
<acidrain> ok. im on my laptop
<acidrain> my dekstop is still trying to enter bios settings. it appears to be detecting all of the devices attached to it
<acidrain> pretty slow process
<smartboyhw> OK. we'll wait
<holstein> acidrain: in my opionion, you wont need ubuntustudio for what you are doing.. are you running ubuntu on the other boxes? or ubuntustudio? xubuntu?
<smartboyhw> acidrain: Audacity doesn
<acidrain> on my desktop right now. im running ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<smartboyhw> 't need Ubuntu Studio for that.
<acidrain> here, i am running ubuntu studio. and it works fine out of the box. but it has worked fine on every flavor of linux out of the box with that said...
<holstein> acidrain: you can run that same OS.. you just need audacity for your needs.. and 10.04 will be supported for a bit longer
<acidrain> on my other desktop, i am also running ubuntu studio
<acidrain> cool, im in the bios
<holstein> acidrain: one thing to note is, between the versions is where the hardware support can change
<holstein> acidrain: ubuntustudio 12.04 and ubuntu 12.04 are quite similar, and share the same hardware support base.. similar kernels and same alsa version
<acidrain> holstein, right.
<acidrain> so in bios, i go to onboard devices configuration
<acidrain> which one do i turn off :/
<holstein> in contract, ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 12.04, though sharing the same name, have quite different packages and can have quite different hardware support
<acidrain> i have a acpi 2.0 support, and acpi acpi support
<holstein> acidrain: this will be hardware specific.. and is intended to "simplify" this process.. if you dont feel that it is simple in there, dont bother
<holstein> acidrain: i would look for something that says "audio" or "sound"
<acidrain> oops. your right. i hit wrong button
<acidrain> ok
<acidrain> HDAudio Controller is being disabled
<acidrain> i now save and exit
<acidrain> lets see what we got :D!
<holstein> acidrain: now, when you reboot, the only audio you'll see in audactiy will be the device in question
<holstein> there is no need to run JACK
<luis_> HI!!! i iwant to set nautilus as the default file browser... what can i do?? :)
<holstein> luis_: i would just run it as-needed
<acidrain> hmmm....
<holstein> luis_: in ubuntustudio, it should be already the default
<luis_> mmm... when i open a file from the desktop it opens with thunar
<acidrain> holstein, seems to be the same issue. i could always just select "audiobox usb: usb audio (hw:1,0)" as the recording device. it still doesnt record
<luis_> :S
<acidrain> i say "check check check" and it remains a squiggly flag line
<holstein> acidrain: what are you expecting? what are you plugging in and how? i would plug into all the "ins" and test
<holstein> acidrain: i would just hit record and start tweaking.. open alsamixer and trust no labels
<acidrain> lol. im expecting my voice to be recorded
<luis_> when i open a folder from the desktop i mean :P
<holstein> acidrain: sure... what i meant was, what do you have plugged in
<acidrain> i am plugging into only usb2.0 ports. thats all my ports
<holstein> luis_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167149
<luis_> ok thanks! :)
<holstein> acidrain: for the mic.. the analog audio capturing you are expeciting to catch your voice
<acidrain> i have several external hdds plugged in. but every usb port i have is a 2.0.  only device i have plugged in is audio box
<holstein> acidrain: you'll have something plugged in as a mice, otherwise, you wont have a mic being captured
<holstein> mic*
<acidrain> holstein, i dont have an analog audio capture option anymore.
<holstein> acidrain: then, nothing will be captured
<acidrain> :/
<holstein> acidrain: you'll need to have something going through the device
<acidrain> so... i need to launch jack in this case?
<holstein> you cant just say "test" at the box.. it'll need a mic plugged in
<holstein> acidrain: this has nothing to do with software, or the computer
<acidrain> omg lol. yes. i have the mic plugged into the box
<holstein> acidrain: you'll need to have amic plugged in
<acidrain> i have my mic plugged into port 1 of the audio box
<holstein> acidrain: ok.. i would plug that in all the in's to test.. i would open alsamixer and tweak
<acidrain> alsamixer gives no options now
<acidrain> i press f4 to see capture devices. "This sound device does not have any capture controls"
<acidrain> i press f6 to select sound device. and i selected usb audio box
<acidrain> but still.. "This sound device does not have any capture controls"
<holstein> acidrain: thats the process i would follow.. i would also consider that maybe that device needs a different alsa version, or kernel.. if it works "out of the box" with 10.04, i might just run 10.04
<acidrain> ah. but u see. i had 10.04 on my laptop before. and it worked out of the box. i had 10.04 on my desktop, and it didnt work
<acidrain> so far only my laptop has managed to do this correctly
<holstein> yup.. and thats somehting you'll need to "figure out"
<acidrain> :(
<holstein> could be that you are selecting the incorrect device
<holstein> its always a matter of just figuring out where the device is and how to configure it
<holstein> its different per machine and per device
<holstein> challening to have a "how-to" on it
<acidrain> lol. but like u said. there isnt many options in audacity. at this point ive tried them all
<holstein> acidrain: i can assure you you can get that device working
<holstein> run in a terminal...
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> pastebin them
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/yeLZG0gR   = command outputs
<AcidRain2012> well... any more advice?
<AcidRain2012> i honestly just dont know what to do. i only have 3 options in audacity. thats audiobox, pulse and default
<AcidRain2012> none of which record
<holstein> AcidRain2012: i think its config.. i think you'll find a config somewhere that is keeping your sound from recording
<holstein> i would install pavucontrol and try there
<AcidRain2012> pulseaudio controller?
<AcidRain2012> well ill say this. lol. in pulse audio volume controller. i am getting a reading on the mic input for front right
<AcidRain2012> but its like a constant jumping. no actual voice input
<holstein> AcidRain2012: what are you expecting? the meter moving is good.. means you are likely able to select the mic somehow and use it
<acidrain> im saying. the meter isnt moving to my voice. it is randomly moving
<holstein> acidrain: right.. and im saying, since its moving, its using *some* input on the device.. just not the mic
<acidrain> ooooohhhhhhhhhh
<holstein> acidrain: so, all you have to do is sort out how to select that mic input instead of what it is using right now
<acidrain> hmmmm
<holstein> i would look for that in alsamixer or pavucontrol
<holstein> i would not expect JACK to help
<acidrain> i mean there are only 2 input ports though... could it be using the headphone? :/
<holstein> i would have to have it in front of me.. i would not expect it to be the headphone port, though i can think of several ways to test and confirm that its not the headphone port that i would just do if i thought it were the headphone jack
<acidrain> holstein, you are indeed right it appears. there is a midi input port on the back that i didnt notice. it looks like it might be trying to read from that
<acidrain> if i tap the top of the audio box. the meter jumps to my taps
<holstein> acidrain: the midi in is not analog.. its likely the meter is reponding to something tweaking the jack
<holstein> whatever jack you are reading from right now
<acidrain> well i unplugged mic. meter still jumps.
<holstein> which, i would determine by plugging and unplugging, or plugging and tapping.. or tweaking the sliders in alsamixer and/or pavucontrol
<acidrain> holstein, can u post link to send screenshots to?
<acidrain> i want to show u what it looks like
<holstein> i use imagebin
<acidrain> hmmm. now for some odd reason audacity is not detecting the audiobox
<acidrain> ugh
<holstein> yup.. alsa might crash
<holstein> gotta run for a bit.. bbl
<acidrain> yeah i think it did
<acidrain> aight
<holstein> alsa or pulse
<acidrain> alsa
<acidrain> well both apparently lol
<holstein> acidrain: thats what i was saying.. alsa or pulse crashed
<holstein> you dont know which yet, or more importantly, why
<holstein> i would check for and apply all upgraged.. try diffrent kernels and alsa versions
<acidrain> well alsa is not working properly in audacity
<acidrain> but in alsa controls, it appears to be working
<holstein> acidrain: it wont work at all if it has crashed
<acidrain> oh. it hasnt crashed then
<acidrain> but i am doing a restart on it
<holstein> and alsa is doing what it does.. try and support your audio hardware.. its the hardware interacting with the software/drivers that is the issue
<holstein> sometimes its just noot constructive to work out what or who is "at fault"
<holstein> just figure out what is causing the issue and sort it, and report a bug if you can
<acidrain> ill keep working on it
<holstein> yup.. it'll be a troubleshooting experiment at best.. presonus will not provide you a "how-to" and i cant either
<holstein> i use a presonus firepod and it works great
<holstein> lots of bang for the buck
<holstein> anyways.. bbl
<acidrain> perhaps i should invest in a firepod lol
<holstein> nah... you dont want to buy more devices from a company that is not supporting the OS you are using
<holstein> unless you do.. im not telling you what you want to do.. im just stating facts
<acidrain> are you not on linux?
<acidrain> im just going to have to conclude that if i have everything matching on my laptop here, to my desktop, and they dont work the same. that audiobox is not a good option
<acidrain> but what can i say? i only paid 50$ for it
<acidrain> im lookin on your firepod here. whats the difference in a mic line, and a mic instrument?
<acidrain> my audiobox only has a mic instrument
<reivajx> Hello there :), have a question, does anybody knows were can i start to search for "sync  iphone 4s and ubuntustudio" is there any keyword to start to google it? :)
<reivajx> yes i can put that on google but...
<reivajx> right, i found this , maybe will be useful fro someone ( practically i'd just talked with the bear hahah)
<reivajx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983171
<holstein> reivajx: i would just not search ubuntustudio
<holstein> i would just search ubuntu.. what are you wanting to "sync"?.. i havent plugged a cable between my phone and computer to sync anthing in about 4 years or so
<holstein> i use dropbox to keep general things "in sync" between all my devices and computer
<holstein> not that i would suggest running itunes in wine, but http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<reivajx> holestein: ( sorry) i was on lunch... well just want to sync music and for the other stuff i think i can use dopbox
<reivajx> just wanted to know if it was possible use something like iTunes , for that i can try wine as you say
<holstein> reivajx: i would not use itunes in ubuntu... but i just dont like itunes
<holstein> if you have music that has been purchased in itunes, you might need to go that route
<reivajx> yes, well is just im just arriving to linux from osx / windows envirometns so i need to change a little bit my mentality :)
<reivajx> *enviroments
<holstein> there are plenty of options, and i think the first thing to realize is, this is not an ubuntustudio specific question, so, though i am not kicking you out by any means, you can ask in the more general and arguably more supported avenues of ubuntu
<holstein> can you sync an iphone? the short answer is, theres no reason you cant
<holstein> the long answer looks more like this.. theres nothing in ubuntu or any of the music players that is preventing apple from allowing you to sync things to your device
<reivajx> offcourse i'm not feel my self kicked out :-) , but i understand what you say, no problem, i have found a big universe on linux so as you say a lto of option
<reivajx> yes ur right is just need to see the things form a different point of view is all ;-)
<reivajx> in the end with dropbox im more than served for my goal :)
<holstein> reivajx: there was a guy in my local LUG that did a presentation on syncing ipods in ubuntu... it was quite a while back and wont be relavant now, but let me know if you dont get what you are looking for and i can try and find someone like that for you to talk to
<reivajx> thanks a lot for that!, but i think ill be just fine now, thanks alot :)
<holstein> reivajx: sure.. enjoy!
<reivajx> ;-)
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-28
<jaga> hi
<holstein> o/
<Man_Stud> hello world...
<axgb> i've got some 10 minute video files. Does anyone know how i make the audio in them all level - some its very loud, some its too quiet
<axgb> is there software to do this with?
<tristanStrange> hey all. any one know how to make the "disable touch pad while typing" option respond quicker in xfce?
<tristanStrange> i know I've got to change the timeout for syndaemon but can't see where to change the place that I should this parameter at startup
<tristanStrange> it's not showing in gnome-session-properties or xfce4-session-settings.
<tristanStrange> i'm talking about the option in the mouse and touchpad settings control panel btw.
<Guest50967> just wondering if my root ( / ) directory is supposed to be 777 (rwxrwxrwx)) thanks.
<holstein> Guest50967: i usually go with "if it aint broke".. by default, i would trust the configuration... i also have a strict "do what makes you feel safe" policy.. if you prefer 755, no reason you cant try it
<Guest50967> Thanks - so is that the default setting? Just that i got a warning when applying updates yesterday
<holstein> you shouldnt get any warnings.. what were the warnings?
<Guest50967> something like "warn: / world writable" - not had them before
<holstein> Guest50967: i would bring those here or in #xubuntu if you see them again... if you didnt mess with anything i would expect that to be default
<holstein> i havent checked, and i dont have an install running right in front of me
<Guest50967> ok - didn't ask me for authentication either. I'll maybe try xubuntu. thanks
<MintberryCrunch> hello there
<MintberryCrunch> i've just tried ubuntu studio 12.04 and ive got massive problems with fint rendering
<MintberryCrunch> font
<MintberryCrunch> Black text looks very bad with red glow/edges, especially on high contrast areas
<MintberryCrunch> iS there a fit? I havent had these problems with the same ubuntu 12.04 unity or Mint 13 gnome3
<MintberryCrunch> do i have to turn subpixel rendering off ?
<MintberryCrunch> this is what it does look like http://www.kilobitspersecond.com/stuff/rgba-rgb.png
<MintberryCrunch> :-O
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-29
<acidrain> i am back with my same mic issue
<acidrain> i believe this mic is broken, how can i go about testing it?
<MintberryCrunch_> morning
<MintberryCrunch_> i've just tried ubuntu studio 12.04 and ive got massive problems with font rendering
<MintberryCrunch_> Black text looks very bad with red glow/edges, especially on high contrast areas  . It looks like this: http://www.kilobitspersecond.com/stuff/rgba-rgb.png
<smartboyhw> OK, wait
<smartboyhw> MintberryCrunch_: I don't understnad. Please show a better photo describing the problems you have.
<smartboyhw> *understand
<MintberryCrunch_> sure, one second
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<tech1> mint did you try the antialiasing options?
<tech1> hinting options can cause distortion
<smartboyhw> Hi tech1.
<tech1> hi
<MintberryCrunch_> tech1:  will try this. It already was my first guess.
<MintberryCrunch_> smartboyhw:  http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/tmp/md5/eb7ac263669e99fc5024e1f952847fda-ubuntu10-subpixel-font-rendering.png
<MintberryCrunch_> the one below
<MintberryCrunch_> i get colored-halos :)
<smartboyhw> Hmm..... Do you have this problem in a normal Ubuntu Desktop?
<smartboyhw> Since that is gnome, but Ubuntu Studio uses Xfce
<MintberryCrunch_> nope, ubuntu unity, mint cinnamon, fedora gnome3 ---> all have zero problems
<MintberryCrunch_> i have this same problem on my dell laptop and on my Lacie 22" CRT monitor
<smartboyhw> Hmm, then see if this happens in Xfce and Xubuntu.
<MintberryCrunch_> guess i am not the only one though :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2023477
<smartboyhw> Hmm.....I shall contact the dev team later.
<MintberryCrunch_> thx. I will try and play with the settings.
<smartboyhw> :)
<MintberryCrunch_> off we go.  Catch you later :)
<smartboyhw> OK, so MinutberryCrunch, how's your issue?
<MintberryCrunch> smartboyhw:  got it fixed ^^  You have to set the color setting of the font from "rgb" to none
<smartboyhw> Good. Thanks
<MintberryCrunch> :)
<MintberryCrunch> Still, the font rendering could be better. I can live with it though ;)  Anyway, compliments for studio 12.04 so far. XFCE is a much better choice than unity.
<smartboyhw> Thanks.
<smartboyhw> Oops
<tech1> you can disable antialiasing for programs in .Xdefaults
<smartboyhw> Thanks for your compliment, MintberryCrunch
<MintberryCrunch> hit the wrong button
<tech1> i turned off AA for emacs
<MintberryCrunch> tech1:  okay.
<tech1> cant turn it off for gedit or xchat though for some reason
<newb99> hi
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-30
<t3flon> im installing ubuntu studio for teh first time
<t3flon> am i gonna be able to sync and update my iphone with it?
<Mish> Hello People. Today after booting up my laptop I noticed that the icons for Accessories and Education in my menu had changed to this           http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9338/screenshot0830201206075.png
<Mish> Does anyone know why this happened?
<smartboyhw> Hello Mish
<smartboyhw> I can't view the images, it's imageshack
<smartboyhw> Please upload it to another site
<Mish> um ok
<Mish> what's wrong with imageshack btw?
<smartboyhw> My ISP has problems, I'm in Hong Kong
<Mish> oh ok
<Mish> can you see Deviant art? You can use OpenDNS or Google DNS if you are having DNS problems
<Mish> Here it is     http://fav.me/d5d1ujy
<smartboyhw> Did you install Edubuntu?
<Mish> no why?
<smartboyhw> It looks like on
<Mish> it is ubuntu studio
<smartboyhw> *one
<smartboyhw> You don't normally get education...
<Mish> i am a student so I have education apps
<smartboyhw> Oh then... Because the icons cannot point to the icon image
<smartboyhw> Maybe report a bug or something
<Mish> No I am asking because earlier education used the icon for accessories but now both have this red thing
<smartboyhw> Well, that means the path has broken, report a bug
<Mish> ok I'll do that. Thanks for helping
<smartboyhw> :)
<J0nathan-to> I would like to "not use standard gateway" on a vpn connection, so I could use my own internet as well as resources on vpn network. Help?
<holstein> J0nathan-to: sure.. this is not an ubuntustudio question particularly, so i suggest trying #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<J0nathan-to> ok, they use the same vpn client?
<holstein> we're all ubuntu.. im just trying to get you to a channel that would be more active
<holstein> if it were me, i wuld refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<J0nathan-to> Thank you very much
<holstein> you can share particular errors and i'll help as best i can
<J0nathan-to> Thank you holstein. I dont have any errors. I can connect to vpn, but then I loose external network (internet), but i can connect to computers on vpn network.
<holstein> i would expect the vpn to connect me to a network.. if the network has internet, i would expect to become a part of that remote network
<holstein> can you ping other machines on that network? are other machines able to ping out?
<J0nathan-to> yes I am able to ping other machines on the vpn network
<J0nathan-to> the network i am connecting does not have a internet connection shared, i need to use my own. (not use standard gateway on external network)
<holstein> J0nathan-to: if you become part of that network, then you will be a part of that network.. if that network has not internet, then you wont have internet
<holstein> you are trying to become part of that network? and then have your internet as well?
<J0nathan-to> Yes.
<holstein> that might be something limited about the network you are connecting to..
<J0nathan-to> no
<holstein> ok
<holstein> J0nathan-to: however, i think you should confirm that
<J0nathan-to> i am able to set this up on a windows 7.
<holstein> J0nathan-to: sure.. then do the same thing
<holstein> you'll have 2 connections... not sure how simultaneous they are running in windows though
<J0nathan-to> I do not have the same option in ubuntu studios vpn client.
<holstein> correct.. it wont be the same client
<holstein> here is someone asking the same question i think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487988
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/60605/multiple-network-connections-in-ubuntu-with-one-prefered-for-internet-traffic might help
<J0nathan-to> so the vpn client is limited? you need to get all internet content through the vpn connection in order to get internet?
<J0nathan-to> oh, yeah, that might help, thanks
<holstein> J0nathan-to: i can only help you find additional help.. i have not set up what you are trying to set up
<holstein> is the client limited? i dont think so.. it likely is just different
<holstein> all this stuff is open, so you can always do whatever you are trying to do... its just a matter of how
<J0nathan-to> Yeah, everything is possible, the impossible just takes extremely long time...
<holstein> i generally find its just the uncommon that can be challenging
<holstein> i would try maybe the server channel and/or mailing list.. someone who has dealt with VPN's and multiple network cards would easily know
<J0nathan-to> I dont understand why it is uncommon, why would I use business bandwith on internet, when I have internet right here..
<J0nathan-to> Yes holstein, thank you for taking a interest. =)
<holstein> J0nathan-to: its uncommone to connect to a VPN that doesnt have internet.. and its uncommon to have 2 network connections simultaneous.. regardless, we dont need to split hairs over what is common.. im just letting you know why i think you are finding it challening
<veric> can anyone here help me with getting flash to work with firefox in 12.04
<holstein> veric: i would just install it.. you can always try the actual chrome browser as a troubleshooting step since it has its own flash
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-31
<Nosferath> Uh, hello there, I need help installing ubuntu studio on my pc
<Nosferath> Is anyone there?
<holstein> Nosferath: we are here
<holstein> just ask :)
<Nosferath> still there?
<smartboyhw> o/ holstein
<smartboyhw> Hi Nosferath
<Nosferath> I need help installing ubuntu
<Nosferath> I want to install it on my old pc
<smartboyhw> Uh huh, you mean Ubuntu Studio?
<Nosferath> yup
<Nosferath> It already has xp installed though
<smartboyhw> Dual boot.
<Nosferath> no
<smartboyhw> ?
<Nosferath> I want to have Ubuntu only
<Nosferath> I want to get rid of xp on that pc
<Nosferath> it's my old one
<hansfbaier> Is there any info on the web about kernel / realtime / low latency configuration?
<smartboyhw> OK, then just backup your data, then use the erase disk and install option
<Nosferath> erase disk, where do I get that?
<Nosferath> wait
<Nosferath> Where's that option?
<holstein> hansfbaier: the kernel we ship is lowlatency.. if you need lower, you'll need a PPA
<Nosferath> I saw it nowhere
<smartboyhw> In the Ubuntu Studio DVD installer
<smartboyhw> ?
<Nosferath> Oh
<Nosferath> When I selected the install option
<Nosferath> there was some sort of crash
<holstein> hansfbaier: the default is typically all most users need.. i wouldnt expect much more performance, though the realtime is available via PPA
<Nosferath> I tried running ubuntu w/o install and it worked
<hansfbaier> I use standard ubuntu though and like to add the ubuntu studio packages as needed
<Nosferath> But when I tried to check some option
<Nosferath> s
<Nosferath> It crashed the same way
<hansfbaier> ubuntu studio is merged with mainstream/universe now I assume....?
<smartboyhw> hansbaier: Then use sudo apt-get install
<holstein> Nosferath: i like to get to the live desktop... i like to see ubuntu running and see that the hardware is supported... i would do that, and report how the installer works
<holstein> hansfbaier: the lowlatency kernel is in the repos
<holstein> hansfbaier: the ppa i referenced will work with any *buntu
<Nosferath> My hardware is supported, as it worked on my pc
<smartboyhw> hansfbaier: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Nosferath> But for some reason it sort of crashed, let me try again to give you details
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: Look at http://i.stack.imgur.com/gkaIA.png
<hansfbaier> smartboyhw: Thanks1
<smartboyhw> hansfbaier: NP
<holstein> Nosferath: you have seen the live desktop running?
<Nosferath> oh kk
<Nosferath> Yes
<Nosferath> It ran
<hansfbaier> smartboyhw: Thanks that's what I was looking for....
<smartboyhw> :)
<Nosferath> but after clicking some things (I'm new with ubuntu/linux) it crashed
<smartboyhw> Er, what? Which version are you downloading?? Nosfertath, it shouldn't crash
<holstein> you can open any package manager and search "ubuntustudio"... you also dont need ubuntustudio.. you can just install what packages you want
<smartboyhw> Yeah yeah yeah, I just did it yesterday, installing Ubuntu Studio in Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS:)
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: Tell me when did it crash
<holstein> sure.. and you can, but if you dont need to, i wouldnt.. you get a different UI.. quite a few changes
<smartboyhw> Unity -> Xfce:)
<Nosferath> It crashed again
<holstein> right.. thats quite different... if you are used to unity, you can use all the apps from ubuntutsudio in unity on ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: Did you download the 12.04.1 ISO? Or are you using 12.10?
<Nosferath> it says "panic occured, switching back to text console"
<smartboyhw> Yeah, don't I know holstein:)
<Nosferath> 12.04
<holstein> i would test the memory, the downloaded image, and the disc. the disk has a test on it Nosferath
<Nosferath> .1
<holstein> and a memory tester
<Nosferath> Ok
<holstein> !md5 | Nosferath
<ubottu> Nosferath: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> i might also test the hard drive, if only just a quick one
<smartboyhw> Yeah, when boot you'll see five options, one for live, one for install, one for memory test, one for booting into first HDD, one for CD image check
<Nosferath> My old pc doesn't work
<Nosferath> at least, it's not well installed
<holstein> Nosferath: what old PC?
<smartboyhw> ?
<Nosferath> "old"
<holstein> are there 2 machines?
<Nosferath> It's the pc where I'm trying to install the thing
<holstein> the thing = ubuntustudio?
<holstein> that pc "doesnt work" ?
<Nosferath> I mean
<Nosferath> the thing = ubuntu studio, yeah
<holstein> i typically start testing hardware when a live CD or installer that i know is good fails
<Nosferath> and doesn't work means, when I but into Xp, it doesn't work well, desktop won't load
<Nosferath> and it's slow
<Nosferath> gotta format it
<holstein> right.. could be bad memory or a bad hard drive
<Nosferath> haven't used it for a long time
<Nosferath> how to check that?
<Nosferath> also, that pc doesn't have internet connection
<holstein> Nosferath: i would use the live CD for the memory test
<holstein> Nosferath: i have other live CD's i prefer for testing the hard drive
<Nosferath> Where do I get it?
<holstein> sometimes there are tests in the bios.. you can use the ubuntu live CD
<smartboyhw> Download it:)
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ is the one i like to use.. but you can use the ubuntustudio live CD
<Nosferath> ok
<Nosferath> using the ubuntu one
<smartboyhw> Good:)
<Nosferath> if I install ubuntu, will the installation program format the hard drive to ext?
<smartboyhw> Yes, ext4.
<Nosferath> 52% completed
<smartboyhw> Wait, you are installing Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio now?
<Nosferath> Memory test
<Nosferath> It says Pass 54%
<veric> I have a fresh install of 12.04 can anyone help me get the right packages to get flash and java to work right i have not been able to view any web videos
<Nosferath> It's running test number 8, no errors so far
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> veric: You mean Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> veric: if flash doesnt work in a live instance, it wont work.. did you try adding the router?
<holstein> veric: everything you are telling me points to a network error
<holstein> veric: you can also try #ubuntu or #xubuntu since this is not an ubuntustudio specific issue
<veric> yes i put the router in
<smartboyhw> holstein: Please keep the guys busy, I need to go for a breakfast and piano lesson:)
<holstein> ok.. then try for troubleshooting installing the actual chrome browser
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<holstein> it has its own version of flash that "just works"
<holstein> veric: try going to this sight and take a screenshot for me if there are any errors
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<smartboyhw> *site
<holstein> veric: do not install any add ons or extra packages
<holstein> veric: just do that in that order as best you can
<Nosferath> Test completed, it says no errors
<holstein> i would test the hard drive... i would want to know that that is good since the live CD is not using it
<holstein> Nosferath: 
<Nosferath> Ok
<Nosferath> panic occured :/
<holstein> yup.. thats why im not sure that the live desktop has showed up in that version you are running
<Nosferath> but I actually saw a desktop and all
<holstein> sure.. and that can happen when a part is failing
<holstein> Nosferath: was it with that *same* cd ?
<Nosferath> uh, yup
<holstein> anyways.. thats not constructive.. fact is, you can reboot and tap shift.. you'll see a list of options
<holstein> at the botton, under F6, you can add arguments there
<holstein> with older hardware, i'll literally just trial and error try all of them
<Nosferath> what if I format the drive with gparted?
<holstein> Nosferath: go for it
<Nosferath> ok
<Nosferath> lemme try to find the dvd
<holstein> Nosferath: that wont effect the booting of that live CD
<holstein> Nosferath: that hard drive can be unplugged and you should have gotten the same kernel panic
<Nosferath> :/ what is it then
<holstein> i would unplug anything uncessesary.. anything USB
<Nosferath> My old pc may be old, but not THAT old
<holstein> i would look in the bios,.. maybe disable some things unused
<Nosferath> I'm not going to unplug anything
<holstein> Nosferath: ?
<Nosferath> just boot using gparted live and formatting the drive
<holstein> you are not going to take my suggestion to unplug some USB devices?
<Nosferath> It has no usb devices
<Nosferath> as it hasn't been used for some time
<holstein> OK.. then what are you not going to do that im suggesting to you?
<Nosferath> It has a screen, a mouse and a keyboard
<holstein> i just want to be clear on the point in which i start wasting my time
<holstein> Nosferath: if it were my machine, i would disable some unwanted things from the bios
<holstein> Nosferath: sometimes hardware gets taken out of the kernel.. hardware support
<Nosferath> So, what exactly should I do?
<holstein> we release every 6 months.. even a 4 year old computer is several kernels ago
<holstein> Nosferath: i would troubleshoot
<holstein> i can make suggestions
<Nosferath> ok
<holstein> if its been setting around, you never really know
<holstein> sometimes, with older boxes, i try older versions of linux
<holstein> i usually have puppy linux, knoppix and the latest ubuntu LTS and the last one
<holstein> sometimes i just go with the path of least resistance.. if i just want ubuntu install and ubuntu 10.04 "just works".. i'll use it
<Nosferath> Well, I'm new with linux and all that stuff
<Nosferath> The closest to linux I've ever been is my android phone
<holstein> cool.. live CD's are handy for diagnostics
<holstein> they dont do anything to the current machine setup, and you learn about how a kernel can support the hardware
<holstein> 10.04 has a totally different kernel than 12.04, and can support some "legacy" hardware that 12.04 wont out-of-the-box
<Nosferath> hmm, I couldn't find my gparted dvd, if needed, I could burn another one, I still got the disc image
<holstein> gparted should be tiny.. a little CD image
<holstein> you can use gparted form any live CD you can get to boot on the hardware
<Nosferath> Oh, also, I'm trying with 32 bits ubuntu
<holstein> sure... 32 is fine
<holstein> i only have a few 64bit installs
<Nosferath> So, what should I do?
<holstein> Nosferath: if it were my machine i would troubleshoot it.. i would remove variables.. i would try 12.04 and 10.04 live
<holstein> Nosferath: you should do what you feel comfortable doing
<holstein> if there is a hardware problem and its old.. it could be a waste of time and money to repair it
<holstein> if you are into DIY, and handy, it could be a fun learning project
<Nosferath> So instead of 12.04.01, just 12.04?
<holstein> Nosferath: 10.04
<Nosferath> oh, 10
<holstein> the last LTS... i try that one too because it has a different and older kernel
<Nosferath> Those are Ubuntu Studio versions, or just Ubuntu?
<holstein> Nosferath: i would do ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> the download is smaller
<holstein> if you want ubuntustudio you can add that later
<holstein> you dont have *anything* now, so i would keep it simple
<Nosferath> Okay
<Nosferath> I'll continue tomorrow, got to go to bed
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!
<Nosferath> I'll need instructions on that, as I said, I don't know anything about adding features in Linux
<holstein> Nosferath: sure.. but you have nothing to add anything to now
<holstein> so, i suggest keeping it simple
<Nosferath> I know
<Nosferath> Okay
<Nosferath> Many thanks for the help
<holstein> if you want ubuntustudio 10.04, go for it
<Nosferath> I'll be back tomorrow same time
<holstein> cool!
<Nosferath> Bubai
<holstein> i wont be here til late tomorrow
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> anyone awake ?
<smartboyhw> lwizardl: Hi
<smartboyhw> lwizardl, Are you here?
<lwizardl> I am looking for information on making sounds etc for 8bit and 16bit
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> making sounds? You mean installing the sound card or?
<lwizardl> no like recording custom sounds etc
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> Please tell it more specifically.
<lwizardl> door buzzer, car horn, etc etc
<lwizardl> the actual sounds not just a configure of the card
<smartboyhw> Well, download the software
<smartboyhw> ..
<drupin> i am not able to boot fm pendrive ... i used to burn the flash drive with pendrive linux
<smartboyhw> Why? Use unetbootin then
<drupin> ok let me try
<drupin> but i dont want a to check out
<drupin> i want to install inside the pendrive
<drupin> smartboyhw:
<smartboyhw> Ok.
<drupin> thass the reason i used pendivelinux
<drupin> does it needs space to load
<smartboyhw> Wait, you mean you want to have Ubuntu Studio INSTALLED INSIDE your USB instead of live?
<drupin> on c: drive
<smartboyhw> ???/
<drupin> yes true install on pendrive
<smartboyhw> Uh...
<drupin> instead of live
<smartboyhw> Wait then
<drupin> ok
<smartboyhw> Do you have a blank DVD or a rewritable one/
<drupin> no DVD... i have as the DVD writer drive is broken
<drupin> have 8 GB flash drive
<smartboyhw> wait, so you have a 8GB drive ONLY am I right?
<drupin> yes 8GB pendrive but i am on Windows7 now
<smartboyhw> Hmm now that's a problem
<drupin> how?
<smartboyhw> Wait
<drupin> ok smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Why don't you just dual-boot it?
<drupin> i dont want to install on HDD as i can take this with me wherever i go
<drupin> i am always on the move
<smartboyhw> Oh god, if you don't even have a DVD then it's SUPER difficult
<drupin> but why is DVD needed when i have pendrive
<smartboyhw> Wait, do you mean http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<smartboyhw> And you just can't boot it now?
<drupin> yes i did that... do you want me tell the exact .... it says something cannot mount
<smartboyhw> You mean in Windows 7 that it just can't find the drive?
<drupin> let me boot again
<drupin> and tell you the error
<drupin> ok brb
<smartboyhw> ok brb
<drupin> i cant even take a snapshot as it is in start up
<drupin> let me see if i can take a pic fm mobile
<drupin> ok brb
<smartboyhw> drupin: How is the progress now?
<drupin> not yet booted
<drupin> i am charging my other mobile to take a snapshot
<drupin> of the black screen
<drupin> will update
<drupin> ok brb
<smartboyhw> OK. I will wait
<smartboyhw> drupin: How's your progress?
<tristanStrange> just checking before I push on any further. Is vgaswitcheroo known to work on ubuntuStudio 12.04?
<smartboyhw> Dunno
<drupin> smartboyhw, hello
<smartboyhw> Hello
<smartboyhw> Hello drupin
<holstein> drupin: i would just get an ubuntu iso, and install using the USB drive as the destination for the install
<holstein> i would put grub right on the USB stick
<smartboyhw> Yep.
<holstein> the end result will be basically the same in this regard.. it will be "linux on a stick" that you select from the bios to boot
<smartboyhw> Then just install the ubuntustudio packages:)
<holstein> the difference will be, it has a normal file system and users... and for all intentes and purposes, its a full linux install
<holstein> yeah, you can use whatever iso you choose... ubuntustudio, xubuntu... some other distro
<smartboyhw> yeah yeah yeah, thanks holstein:)
<drupin> i did something else
<drupin> with virtual box
<drupin> but i guess its not saving the data on the pendrive
<drupin> also in my PC is 32 bit
<drupin> but its only accepting the 64 bit kernal
<smartboyhw> drupin: What?
<holstein> i would not expect ubuntustudio to benifit from being virtualized
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<holstein> you can look at it and use it, but audio performance will be poor at best
<drupin> yes its not saving data insite the flash
<smartboyhw> It's difficult, and it needs at least 2 GB. No good in audio:)
<smartboyhw> I mean RAM
<drupin> ok
<holstein> i just install.. i do normal installs for persistent USB
<drupin> holstein, plz tell me the grub procedure above
<drupin> i will remove this virtual
<holstein> drupin: i always reference
<holstein> !grub | drupin
<ubottu> drupin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can use one of the alternate installers and select where you want to put grub, which can be on any drive/partition or no where
<drupin> i will put grub on the pendrive
<drupin> ok brb
<holstein> Unit193: are you busy?
<Unit193> holstein: Trying to get my head back, why?
<holstein> i was wondering if youd go over something with someone... a flash player issue
<holstein> ive hit the wall, and im about to ask about graphics drivers, though i cant imagine that would matter
<holstein> you got a few minutes to just go through and make sure i havent missed anything?
<Unit193> Could try, but flash is never fun to do even though I haven't had many issues.
<Unit193> What plugin from the repo?
<holstein> i know.. it just sux in general.. something for school im told
<holstein> veric: ok.. bring it back in here please
<holstein> Unit193: i had veric install chrome on 32bit ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> Unit193: it *didnt* have or use the flash player somehow
<holstein> quite odd
<holstein> last night, i suggested sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and trying again from several browsers
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/226620
<holstein> is the result.. crashing flash
<Unit193> If it is flashplugin-installer, I'd purge that and get adobe-flashplugin, noticed a couple differences, but not really anything major.
<holstein> there are proprietary drivers available
<holstein> for example http://imagebin.org/226621
<holstein> Unit193: i also suggested just ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> thinking that would just cover it all
<holstein> anyways.. i think the next thing veric is to make sure you have the package Unit193 is suggesting
<holstein> and try a proprietary graphics driver from that list
<Unit193> Yes, but if partner isn't enabled it goes for installer.
<holstein> Unit193: likely not
<Unit193> Hardware rendering?
<holstein> Unit193: supposed to be a fresh install
<holstein> anyways.. that there is already a good idea Unit193
<Unit193> drc had it, don't remember how...
<Unit193> chrome not pulling it in is very odd, not sure if I'd purge, delete deb cache and reinstall or not.
<holstein> i know, right?
<holstein> i think it was just not loading or working or whatever... i confirmed 32bit from uname -a
<Unit193> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1127489 Could modify the setup of that, getting the 32 deb.
<holstein> i like making sure the proper flash is there and trying the proprietary driver
<veric> ok i will start with this If it is flashplugin-installer, I'd purge that and get adobe-flashplugin, noticed a couple differences, but not really anything major.
<Unit193> file /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepperflashplayer.so ?
<drupin> m back
<Unit193> Howdy.
<drupin> i have now booted fm the pendrive
<drupin> but m not able the store any data in this
<Unit193> Did you make a persistent one following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence ?
<drupin> no
<drupin> let me tell
<veric>  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin returns http://imagebin.org/226624
<Unit193> !partner |Need this repo.
<ubottu> Need this repo.: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<veric> ran ((sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner")) and had no response
<Unit193> Then should   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<veric> installed no errors i opened http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ received same errors http://imagebin.org/226620
<Nosferath> Hey, holstein, are you there?
<drupin> soory i am lost
<drupin> i need reboot and find out and tell
<drupin> but unit it was persistent
<holstein> Nosferath: im back
<holstein> drupin: i would literally just do an actual ubuntu install to the USB
<holstein> veric: did you install the proprietary graphics driver?
<veric> yes i did then i redooted
<holstein> veric: and?
<veric> installed like unit said had no errors on the install i opened http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ received same errors http://imagebin.org/226620
<holstein> veric: you installe the proprietary graphics driver as well?
<veric> yes before following units steps
<holstein> ok.. so you are using an nvidia proprietary graphics driver? and in chrome you are getting those errors?
<veric> yes
<Nosferath> I'm having a problem with my pc not related to ubuntu, so I'm trying to fix it
<Nosferath> It's having a hard time recognizing ide drives
<holstein> Nosferath: sounds like a failing drive
<Nosferath> yup
<Nosferath> maybe it's that
<holstein> veric: please open chrome.. in the URL bar type "about:plugins"
<holstein> hit the + by the details and scroll to "flash" entries and get me a ss of as much of it as you can
<drupin> ok Unit193 its this tool .... http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<drupin> m on windows now
<holstein> i would use a CD or a usb stick with the iso added using something like unetbootin
<holstein> i would install to the USB stick from that cd or usb stick i made
<veric> hers the ss http://imagebin.org/226626
<veric> its not the latest version
<holstein> sure, but that doesnt matter
<veric> ok
<holstein> not sure why you arent getting it
<holstein> i did.. i ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and i have the latest flash in chrom
<holstein> 32bit
<holstein> why dont you?
<holstein> why is everything seemingly crashing flash on your box?
<veric> im good on windows  but everything i know hasent worked i tried for 2 day then i came here to find help im out of ideas
<holstein> veric: try running those commands again
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<veric> i am
<holstein> go to the "wrench" in chrome and whats the version?
<holstein> Version 21.0.1180.57 is mine
<veric> do i keep running till i get no more gets?
<holstein> veric: ?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update.. should run and report no errors
<holstein> should get back to the $
<holstein> then, you run sudo apt-get upgrade
<veric> no errors but every time i run it shows some gets
<holstein> some gets?
<holstein> it'll check the repos for new packages each time
<veric> Get:
<veric> yes  do i run it till they all say Hit or ign
<holstein> yup
<veric> i seen in a form you could add google repos do i need that?
<holstein> should have happened when you installed using the .deb i linked to you
<veric> ok
<holstein> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<holstein> regardless, you dont have the latest version
<holstein> not sure why
<holstein> and you are crashing flash with anything flash you click on
<holstein> why is that?
<holstein> veric: have you used the normal ubuntu CD?
<veric> normal? i dl off ubuntu wedsite and burned an iso
<holstein> veric: ubuntu? or ubuntustudio?
<veric> ubuntu
<holstein> ok... im not sure what to tell you... i would hit the main mailing list
<holstein> i would try #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> i would try whatever it takes to get chrome to update
<holstein> i would make a new user and try
<holstein> let me try and think of who else to try...
<veric> apt-get upgrade returns Get:1 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [198 B] ---Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable Release    ---Get:3 http://dl.google.com stable/main i386 Packages [1,244 B] every time Fetched 2,789 B in 2s (1,050 B/s) like it is not updateing those files
<veric> tried a new user already with the same results
<holstein> ok..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<holstein> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<veric> that said all was good
<holstein> double check in chrome that it is up to date
<veric> no change in chrome
<holstein> veric: so its not updating
<holstein> veric: not sure what it is.. you are not getting upates
<holstein> veric: thats just one thing im noticing
<holstein> im not saying that is the issue.. im just saying you arent getting updates
<veric> i agree
<veric> how about making sure google repo are there
<holstein> sure..
<veric> ok how do i do that the right way
<holstein> i would just look at the sources.. you can do it in synaptic
<veric> search for sources google?
<holstein> veric: i would literally just open the sources file or sources in a GUI and see whats there.. should be obvious
<holstein> or just try adding the one i linked earlier
<holstein> veric: what brings you to #ubuntustudio?
<holstein> lots of folks have good luck at askubuntu
<veric> #ubuntu was no help
<veric> searcherd in chanel list for ubuntu help and #ubuntustudio showed up
<holstein> sure, but it is help for ubuntustudio typically
<holstein> i would try #ubuntu-beginners and askubuntu
<holstein> i'm not kicking you out, but i have been assuming you were running XFCE
<holstein> we could pop over to #ubuntu-beginners and continue there though
<holstein> i think that would be more appropriate
<Nosferath> Hey, I'm checking disk now, remember it didn't work yesterday?
<holstein> veric: what iso did you download? are you sure it was a stable 12.04?
<veric> that would work just looking for someone to help
<Nosferath> Well, I unplugged and replugged the drive, and now it seems to work.
<holstein> veric: im thinking if i were you, i would try a different installer disc
<veric> pierty sure how can i check
<holstein> Nosferath: i had a bad IDE cable once that acted like that
<veric> found it in details yes its ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<holstein> veric: yes, but what iso did you download and burn? if you havent tested that , i would
<Nosferath> UbuntuStudio is installing
<Nosferath> No problems so far
<Nosferath> The drive was not well connected it seems
<holstein> sure.. or a bad cable.. or motherboard thats "on the way out"
<Nosferath> OLOLO
<Nosferath> Anyways, it's almost done installing
<Nosferath> I'll have to get a wi-fi receiver for that pc
<holstein> cool!.. hopefully thats all there is to it!
<holstein> enjoy!
<Nosferath> Thanks ^^
<Nosferath> I'll have to check each program to see what they do
<Nosferath> Perfect!
<Nosferath> It's installed and running
<Nosferath> g2g
<Nosferath> I'll be back at night
<Nosferath> I'll tell you how is it going
<Unit193> holstein: Sorry mate, it turn out well? (LiLo, good tool.)
<drupin> is there a way i can do this with any program from windows.... http://bit.ly/T3PQuF
<holstein> drupin: unetbootin is available for windows
<holstein> you make a bootable live USB and install to another USB stick
<drupin> ok i thought so
<holstein> virtualbox is available for windows
<drupin> i will need one more flash the
<drupin> then*
<holstein> drupin: or a CD..
<drupin> no my DVD writer is broken
<drupin> i have more flashes
<holstein> enjoy!
<drupin> is there some thing i can do the way done with virtual box
<tech1> my new pc dosnt even have an optical drive
<drupin> ic
<tech1> usb or net :)
<TheMaster> tech1: Oi, USB I hope! :P
<tech1> yeh
<holstein> drupin: i would use 2 usb sticks.. thats easy
<drupin> i guess i can use this virtual box to install the ISO on the flash
<holstein> or unetbootin from windows
<drupin> but unet boot in will be live image
<drupin> not a hdd install
<holstein> drupin: unetbootin will intall the iso on the flash, like you are proposing with virtualbox
<holstein> just much easier
<drupin> ok let me try
<drupin> brb
<drupin> guys when you people rest
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-01
<mistercrunch> morning
<smartboyhw> Hello mistercrunch
<mistercrunch> heya
<drupin> ok m back
<smartboyhw> Hello drupin
<drupin> hi there smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hi.
<zorbama> Hello, how do I configure my Wacom tablet buttons' behavior? I tried changing it from the GUI, but it had no effect. I'm using the regular Ubuntu release, but I thought someone here might know. If it's not the appropriate place to ask this question, where should I ask it?
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-02
<velho> hello music people!! :)
<velho> hmm
<velho> guess everybody's sleeping
<len-dt> velho, not many  people here
<holstein> we are here if you need help velho
<velho> one free musician!! hello len
<holstein> just ask :)
<velho> holstein :)
<len-dt> Ya taking a break from playing..
<holstein> you might want to try #opensourcemusicians
<velho> I just recently joined the linux force
<velho> I've tryed linux before
<holstein> i havent heard of the linux force.. unless you mean you just started using linux.. in which case welcome
<velho> but, this time, is forever :)
<velho> yes, holstein! thank you
<velho> I mean "force" as in the power of the people
<velho> sorry, I'm not native english
<len-dt> Lots of people are not, no worries.
<velho> can I install ubuntu studio inside my ubuntu installation? if yes, how, and how much space do I need? thank you in advance
<len-dt> ubuntustudio is ubuntu with extra packages pretty much
<holstein> velho: i would just open the package manager of your choice and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> the sizes will be there
<holstein> i suggest *not* just installing the ubuntustudio meta packages, and maybe just try ubuntustudio live, or just install what you need
<holstein> feel free and ask about what pacakges might fit your needs depending one what you are trying to accomplish
<holstein> podcasting... multitrack recording... MIDI... etc...
<velho> well
<velho> I use Cubase (legit) on windows plus a bunch of vst plugins
<holstein> likely the audio meta package would suit you... ubuntustudio-audio
<velho> for multitrack recording, mixing and mastering
<holstein> the desktop we use is XFCE, which is different from the main ubuntu, which uses unity
<velho> that's the main thing I wish to acomplish in linux
<holstein> if you add all the pacakges, the look and feel will change
<holstein> if you want that, go for it!... if you want to keep the current look and feel, just install what you need
<holstein> JACK, ardour... some audio plugins
<velho> what do you mean? that ubuntu=gnome and ubuntustudio=XFCE ?
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> ubuntu uses the unity desktop environment
<holstein> ubuntustudio uses XFCE, as does xubuntu
<velho> hmmm, to save recources?
<holstein> you can use the ubuntustudio packages and metapackages with any of the environments
<holstein> velho: are you asking why we chose XFCE?
<holstein> we had gnome2... we feel XFCE is the most like gnome2, and the xubuntu team is great to work with
<velho> i'm searching for packages in the ubuntu software center
<holstein> cool.. you can also search in synaptic, or any package manger, if those results are not making sense to you
<velho> well, they don't :(
<holstein> they? dont what?
<velho> I only see "Ubuntu Studio Controls"
<holstein> right... in synaptic you should see more.. the metapackages we have
<velho> the results, there is only one: "Ubuntu Studio Controls"
<holstein> velho: but in synaptic?
<len-dt> try ubuntustudio all one word. There was something else I had to do too...
<velho> gonna install synaptic now
<holstein> yeah. thats what i have... search ubuntustudio.. all one word
<velho> ok :)
<velho> by the way
<velho> these "packages"
<len-dt> maybe ubuntustudio, in SW center. When I go ubuntustudio- and then remove the - it all shows up...
<velho> are bundles of programs? in this case, music programs?
<holstein> meta packages..
<holstein> velho: there are different ones. and they should have descriptions
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio for the "audio" apps
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> ubuntustudio-graphics... ets
<velho> what's the meaning of "meta"?
<holstein> etc*
<holstein> velho: its a big fake package that points to a group of others
<holstein> there are a bunch of audio apps
<holstein> you can search and install them one by one.. or just the ones you want
<velho> oh!
<velho> cool :D
<holstein> OR.. you can use the ubuntustudio-audio ones
<holstein> the ones ubuntustudio has as "audio" apps
<holstein> they are not ours.. they are the same ones in debian and most other distros
<holstein> just the normal tools most folks use.. such as JACK and ardour and the plugings... JAMin.. whatever else you might use
<holstein> you dont have to install ubuntustudio, nor the ubuntustudio metapackages.. you can just install the applicastion you want to use
<holstein> OR, take advantage or out prepackages distro in whatever way you want... check it out live, and learn what you want to run.. install the OS.. install the metapackages of your choice in your current OS
<velho> yea, good idea :)
<holstein> we add no extra packages.. everyhing is in the main repositories
<velho> I now see so much results :)
<velho> thank you!
<holstein> velho: anytime
<holstein> jack is what you will want to learn about.
<velho> isn't jack a virtual pach bay?
<holstein> and more.. if you want to do proaudio in linux, JACK is the main tool
<holstein> its the "hub" of the pro linux audio studio
<velho> yes, I want to do pro audio
<holstein> hence the suggestion to research JACK
<velho> is there any pros using only linux? I would like to know what they are using
<holstein> i am
<velho> awesome :)
<holstein> lost of folks in #opensourcemusicians do
<holstein> the #ardour channel and #jack channel are full of them
<holstein> JACK and ardour ar the big ones
<holstein> there are lots of MIDI too, but i dont do much of that
<velho> wow
<velho> I just love the power of linux
<holstein> yup.. its a great community
<velho> wish I could cut my dependence from cubase, and use only linux
<holstein> i did
<holstein> took a long time
<velho> I bet :)
<velho> what did you use before?
<holstein> cubase and XP
<holstein> i dual booted for a long time there testing
<velho> wich cubase version?
<holstein> then, i just had a laptop for daily use.. only linux
<holstein> that helped
<holstein> i did less and less in XP
<holstein> then, i just finally made the leap
<holstein> no more windows
<holstein> velho: i dont remember
<velho> well, I'm just following your steps. will you accept me as an disciple, my dear master?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> me or someone in opensourcemusicians im sure
<holstein> that who really help me
<velho> well
<velho> i'm an independent musician
<velho> to use only linux would be a great thing
<holstein> well, linux is not magic
<velho> althoug, I just wish steinberg ported cubase for linux
<holstein> i like it... and it works great, and i wont use anything else, but have realistic expectations
<holstein> you didnt sit down in front of XP or OSX and start recording audio
<holstein> velho: after you move, you wont miss cubase
<holstein> at least, i dont
<velho> i quit linux some years ago because I've tested some audio apps. the core system was great, so many incredible apps. but, in audio... anything pro :(
<holstein> did you try JACK?
<holstein> you might have tried audacity or lmms
<velho> i think ardour
<holstein> velho: nah... you would have liked ardour
<holstein> and you need JACK to run it
<holstein> if you just clicked on it and it didnt do anything, then thats what i did for years too
<velho> you've gessed :)
<holstein> velho: when you get into it, you'll see why its so complex
<velho> but I've made a big mistake. I didn't know about irc channels
<holstein> and why its just not that easy to make it easier
<holstein> i wouldnt have made it if i hadnt found the IRC
<velho> well, I'm addicted to complex
<holstein> you'll fit right in!
<velho> do you know of any well written pdf manuals, or video tutorials?
<smartboyhw> Good morning holstein
<holstein> velho: sure.. the ardour manual is great
<holstein> the JACK one is the key.. and theres not a great one
<holstein> it really depends on your hardware
<holstein> velho: i suggest getting the ubuntustudio iso ...the live one
<velho> i have an edirol fa-66
<holstein> velho: have it and test with it
<holstein> velho: you can break it all in the live environment and just reboot :)
<holstein> velho: thats firewire, correct?
<velho> lol, good idea :)
<holstein> thats a whole other PITA
<velho> yes!
<velho> pita?
<holstein> i have a firepod, but you want a texax instruments chipset
<len-dt> Easiest tp load the ISO on a USB stick BTW
<holstein> pain in the a$$
<velho> loooooooool
<holstein> yeah, like len-dt says.. live USB is nice.. faster too
<holstein> ok.. gotta run for a bit... i would download our iso velho ... it'll help with troubleshooting
<velho> gonna do it!
<smartboyhw> holstein: Give him the iso link?
<velho> thank you so much for your time
<holstein> smartboyhw: is you want...
<holstein> if*
<velho> i think it is http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<holstein> velho: get the 12.04 one
<smartboyhw> Download it in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04.1/release/
<velho> 32 or 64 bit? I use win7 and ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<holstein> velho: either is cool now.. i would go with the 32 live
<velho> why?
<holstein> for troubleshooting... i use the 64bit now though
<holstein> velho: really, either is fine
<holstein> used to really matter
<velho> well, they recommend 32 bit
<velho> don't know why...
<smartboyhw> Also more people use 32 bit I think, though I use 64 bit
<len-dt> 32 bit works on anything.
<len-dt> 64 bit only works on machines that support it
<velho> oh ok :)
<velho> gonna download ubuntustudio 64bit
<velho> does it work as a live cd, also?
<len-dt> yes
<len-dt> We only have live dvd right now.
<len-dt> (kinda big for a CD at 2.1 Gig
<smartboyhw> DVD or USB please;)
<velho> does ardour support vst?
<len-dt> That is it's own story.
<len-dt> I think there is a patch that supports some VST if you are willing to roll your own.
<len-dt> However, because of the ability to patch programs together... there are some other VST containers around.
<velho> nice :)
<velho> and what about audio delay?
<len-dt> Ardour seems to calc it pretty good and make all of the delays the same to keep tracks synced.
<velho> cool!
<velho> and when one is recording?
<len-dt> Best to monitor with hardware if possible.
<velho> thank you foir your time, mates :)
<len-dt> Jack will let you set latency, but a longer latency allows more tracks/effects
<velho> will see you here tomorrow, hope! cheers :)
<len-dt> bye, enjoy
<velho> I'm sorry, I really gotta sleep
<smartboyhw> ;0
<smartboyhw> Good night velho
<velho> but loved the conversation
<len-dt> no problem
<velho> you are all incredibly kind
<velho> I really don't understand why there aren't more linux users
<len-dt> As one who has not (out of choice) ever used either MS or apple SW... I don't either
<velho> at least for everyday task, linux is way better
<velho> well
<velho> really gotta sleep
<len-dt> Good night
<velho> good bye, and have a healthy life :)
<velho> good night
<drupin> smartboyhw: u need to /ID pass first b4 joining the chan...
<drupin> its shows you changing host
<smartboyhw> Oh sorry
<smartboyhw> I went suspended
<Nosferath> Hello
<drupin> its ok smartboyhw you are macho
<smartboyhw> Hello
<smartboyhw> drupin: What?
<Nosferath> Holstein, are you there?
<drupin> nothing i seen your lauchpad page
<drupin> man you working on so many projects same time
<drupin> how did you do that
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: I can help too, holstein is away
<smartboyhw> drupin: Most of them are open or moderated team
<smartboyhw> *teams
<smartboyhw> If I got into a restricted one, those are my REAL work
<drupin> thats ok but how you manage
<smartboyhw> drupin: Because I am clever enough:)
<drupin> he he
<smartboyhw> he he
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: What is your problem
<drupin> where i learn packging
<smartboyhw> drupin: Packaging?
<drupin> in the build system
<drupin> yup
<smartboyhw> OK
<Nosferath> smartboyhw: Ok. The other day I installed UbuntuStudio, but I'm totally new on Linux, and I don't know how to install drivers and stuff for us both
<Nosferath> usb*
<Nosferath> recognition stuff
<smartboyhw> so you had problems for your USB??/
<Nosferath> I don't know, I'm not sure
<smartboyhw> !?
<Nosferath> I don't even know how to view my usb devices
<Nosferath> on Linux
<smartboyhw> Er, it should be identified instantly.
<Nosferath> And shown where?
<smartboyhw> And it should be on your desktop and the file manager
<len-dt> Nosferath, what USB device do you have?
<smartboyhw> Hi len
<Nosferath> A pen drive
<len-dt> normally in 12.04 it would show up on the desktop or in any file manager
<smartboyhw> If not maybe your USB drive hasn't been properly formated
<len-dt> another place to look is the last 10 lines or so of the output of dmesg
<Nosferath> does it have to be ext?
<len-dt> no, normally fat or vfat
<Nosferath> So ubuntu automatically installs drivers of all the hardware?
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: It should
<len-dt> The kernel comes with most things needed.
<Nosferath> What if I want to install a sound card? it's a bit old, though
<len-dt> IS it USB?
<len-dt> is it PCI?
<Nosferath> Oh, and also, does it have to be connected to the Internet for the drivers to be installed?
<Nosferath> pci
<len-dt> It is probably supported out of the box
<len-dt> you can see what sound cards the systems sees by opening a terminal and typing aplay -l
<len-dt> to list sound devices.
<len-dt> Nosferath, I have some older PCI sound cards, ensoniq (SB live?) and d66, they just work.
<Nosferath> Okay, I'll do that later, as I'm not currently using the computer and I'm a little busy reading a book
<Nosferath> Thankee
<smartboyhw> Nosferath: :)
<Nosferath> no sound comes out from my computer
<ailo> Nosferath: I always prefer quiet computers
<ailo> Nosferath: After rebooting, or?
<ailo> Let us know what you think may be causing it
<ailo> Nosferath: Ok. I read the backscroll
<ailo> Nosferath: What is the name of the card? You can find out by doing: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Nosferath> how do I do that
<ailo> Nosferath: Open a terminal. You'll find it in accessories in the menu
<ailo> Then type the command, or just paste it (shift+ctrl+v)
<ailo> cat /proc/asound/cards
<ailo> Nosferath: And paste the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Nosferath> says there's no such directory
<ailo> Nosferath: You have mistyped
<Nosferath> I'm sure I typed it correctly
<ailo> I'm sure you didn't
<Nosferath> D: how is it possible
<Nosferath> no spaces inside the command, right?
<ailo> there's a space between the command "cat" and the argument "/proc/asound/cards"
<Nosferath> ooh
<ailo> /proc/asound/cards is a file. cat is a command that will output its contents
<Nosferath> there it is
<Nosferath> that pc has no Internet
<ailo> You should see names inside []
<Nosferath> I have an Ali M5455 and a SB Audigy
<Nosferath> I want to use the later
<ailo> Fine. So, you probably only need to set the SB as your audio device in the pulseaudio mixer
<ailo> You find it from the volume applet
<ailo> "settings", or something like that
<ailo> On Ubuntu Studio, you find your device, and check the button called "Set as fallback"
<ailo> If you have any programs running, you might need to restart them to get sound
<ailo> Usually, pulseaudio defaults to the internal device (is what I've experienced 100% of the time)
<velho> cheer.s :)
<Nosferath> no sound :/
<ailo> Nosferath: Did you find the mixer, and the settings for it?
<ailo> And you set audigy as the fallback device?
<ailo> Also, what program are you using to see if you get sound?
<Nosferath> I got my pc on Spanish, set fallback is the green icon?
<ailo> Nosferath: That's right
<ailo> Nosferath: And the program you are using to play audio?
<Nosferath> hexter
<velho> :)
<ailo> Nosferath: That won't work with pulseaudio. It's a jack application
<ailo> Nosferath: Have you made sure you have desktop sound first?
<Nosferath> how do I do that
<ailo> Nosferath: Pulseaudio is the desktop sound system
<ailo> Nosferath: Most applications will work with pulseaudio, but the pro audio applications (ardour, qtractor, hydrogen, etc) are designed to be used with the pro audio sound system called jack
<ailo> Nosferath: Have you been trying to start jack?
<Nosferath> nope
<Nosferath> I'm totally lost with all the apps
<velho> anyone had sucessfully installed Editor FA-66?
<ailo> Nosferath: Try your web browser to play some sound from any page
<ailo> Nosferath: Or, if you have sound files, double click them and play them
<Nosferath> got no Internet on that computer
<Nosferath> ok
<ailo> Ah, right. Then sound files it is
<Nosferath> weee
<ailo> velho: Editor?
<Nosferath> I get sound
<ailo> Nosferath: Good. Now, if you want to play with audio apps, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Jack_-_The_Pro_Audio_Sound_System
<ailo> Nosferath: Start jack first, as described on that page. Then start hexter
<ailo> Nosferath: Really all you need to do is select your device in qjackctl settings, and push start
<ailo> velho: ffado has full support for edirol FA-66 http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<Nosferath> failed to open server
<ailo> Nosferath: Make sure you are not using the device with any program when you try to start jack
<velho> ailo, thanks :)
<velho> is ffado a driver?
<Nosferath> okay, I'll reboot
<velho> sorry, i'm noob
<ailo> Nosferath: Could be jackdbus is running now. To make sure it's not, kill it with this command: killall -9 jackdbus
<ailo> Nosferath: No need to reboot
<ailo> velho: Yes. ffado is a driver which you can use with jack
<Nosferath> ok
<ailo> velho: Also means, you cannot use the firewire device for desktop audio, unless you connect pulseaudio to jack
<ailo> velho: alsa does yet not support many firewire devices, which is what us used for pci cards
<ailo> usb, pci == "alsa", firewire == "ffado"
<Nosferath> okay, I chose the device and pressed start, now what?
<ailo> Nosferath: Now open hexter
<ailo> Nosferath: Assuming jack started and did not shut down
<Nosferath> ok
<velho> ailo, I'm using a pci card WITH a firewire converter, where I connect the Edirol FA-66, on Windows
<velho> so... do I need to install ffado and alsa?
<velho> and pulseaudio and jack?
<ailo> velho: No need to install anything.
<ailo> velho: The audio device is firewire, so you will be using ffado for it, not alsa.
<velho> ailo, so, how to setup FA-66 in ubuntu?
<ailo> velho: Just plug it in, and start jack with the firewire driver
<ailo> Assuming you installed jackd
<velho> ailo, how can I do that?
<ailo> velho: Are you on Ubuntu Studio?
<velho> oh no! I'm using Ubuntu, not Ubuntu Studio
<Nosferath> I'm running hexter, what now
<ailo> velho: Since you are new to this, I would recommend you install Ubuntu Studio, or at least use the live DVD to test your device
<ailo> velho: Everything is set up already on Ubuntu Studio
<velho> ailo, ok! can I try to install the FA-66 driver with the live cd?
<ailo> velho: No, there's no FA-66 driver
<ailo> velho: But, if you want to have the device working instantly, just install Ubuntu Studio, or try the live DVD
<velho> but I need to test if ubuntu recognises FA-66
<ailo> velho: It is fully supported, so it will work. But not out of the box with a standard Ubuntu Install
<velho> ailo, do you mean that fa-66 is recognised automaticaly?
<ailo> velho: Yes, on Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> Nosferath: There's a test tone button
<velho> ailo, thats GREAT news :D:D
<velho> and what about in ubuntu?
<Nosferath> nothing happens
<velho> how to make it work?
<ailo> velho: You need to configure Ubuntu for realtime audio
<ailo> Nosferath: Check qjackctl -> Connections
<velho> ailo, can you help me achieve that?
<ailo> Nosferath: Make sure hexter is connected to "system"
<Nosferath> What's the server route supposed to be? cos I think I accidentally changed something there
<ailo> velho: Install jackd. Say yes to realtime during install. Then add yourself to audio group: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<ailo> Nosferath: Server route?
<velho> ailo, I'm going to install kack
<velho> *jack
<Nosferath> it works :D
<velho> errrr... how do I install Jack? sorry for the ignorance :/
<ailo> Nosferath: Great. Now, you know how to get jack running. If you get problems, please store these commands for later: killall -9 jackdbus
<ailo> Nosferath: And: killall pulseaudio
<velho> I see several "jack" programs in software center
<ailo> Nosferath: pulseaudio will always respawn after being killed
<ailo> velho: In a terminal, do: sudo apt-get install jackd
<velho> ailo, done ;)
<ailo> Nosferath: One program that is easy to learn is Hydrogen. I recommend you try that
<Nosferath> I was using it now
<Nosferath> already made a base,  wee
<velho> ailo, what to do after installation?
<velho> what do you mean by audio group: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<ailo> velho: so, make yourself member of audio group: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<ailo> velho: then reboot
<Nosferath> how do I insert notes between notes?
<velho> ailo, what is that?
<ailo> Nosferath: From there on, I would recommend you look for software manuals, etc
<velho> ailo, thank you so much for being so much helpfull :D
<Nosferath> okay, thanks :D
<ailo> velho: How did you install jackd?
<velho> using the command you gave me, ailo
<ailo> velho: So, use the other command I gave you
<ailo> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<velho> but what does that do?
<ailo> It will add your user to audio group
<ailo> You need to be in that group in order to get access to realtime audio
<ailo> And the firewire device
<ailo> To see which groups you are in, just do: groups
<ailo> You will not see audio there, until you logout and login again
<ailo> So, actually, no need to reboot
<ailo> velho: If you like, you can instead manually edit the file /etc/group
<ailo> Just add your user name to the audio groups
<ailo> group*
<velho> ailo, already used that command
<velho> nothing happens...
<ailo> velho: As I said, you need to log out, and log in again for changes to take effect
<velho> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<velho> where §USER is my username, right?
<ailo> velho: $USER will automatically become your username
<ailo> It's a variable
<velho> hmm
<ailo> You can see it by doing: echo $USER
<ailo> You can also exchange it with your username. Doesn't matter
<velho> really need to learn there linux commands again :)
<ailo> velho: Again, just logout and login again to see the change
<velho> gonna logout and login. see ya then ;) ailo
<velho> and THANKS!
<ailo> np
<velho> back!
<ailo> velho: Is your firewire device connected?
<ailo> You need to make sure it's turned on, naturally
<velho> ailo, no
<velho> ok, just a second...
<velho> it's connected now!
<ailo> velho: For some devices, you need to turn on first, then connect the cable, or the other way around, for things to work
<ailo> velho: Just telling you now, in case it doesn't work
<velho> but the thing is, ailo
<velho> I don't have a firewire port here
<ailo> velho: You said you have a pci with firewire
<velho> I need a pci converter, with 2 firewire ports
<velho> and one of them is connected to the FA-66
<velho> ailo, YES that's it
<ailo> So, what's the problem then?
<velho> well, I don't now
<ailo> I'm assuming your FA-66 is connected to the firewire pci card
<velho> just feel like It would be better to explain my situation, before install anithing
<velho> yes, it is now
<ailo> Ok, so start qjackctl
<velho> started! then?
<ailo> velho: In Qjacktl -> Setup
<ailo> Set "Driver" to "firewire"
<ailo> After closing setup, and saving, click "Start"
<ailo> velho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Firewire
<velho> Error - JACK Audio Connection Kit:
<velho> D-BUS: JACK serer could not be started. Sorry
<ailo> velho: It would help if you copy and paste the entire error log to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<velho> I'm trying to copy the text
<velho> :S
<ailo> Another thing that would be helpful is if you install ffado-tools: sudo apt-get install ffado-tools
<velho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182125/
<ailo> velho: After install ffad-tools, do: ffado-diag > ffado.log
<ailo> This will output everything to a file in /home/$USER/ffado.log
<ailo> Paste the contents of that file to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<velho> just a second...
<velho> i'm trying to find my home (palmface)
<velho> ok
<ailo> velho: If you open your file browser, home is the first thing you see
<ailo> velho: btw, I realized, you might need to reboot after jackd install to get privileges
<velho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182134/
<ailo> velho: so, if you haven't rebooted, please do
<velho> ok I will
<velho> what about the ffado.log?
<ailo> velho: Very weird
<velho> ailo, what?
<ailo> velho: The firewire module seems not to be loaded
<velho> maybe I need to reboot?
<velho> i'm going to do that now, see ya then
<velho> and THAAAAAAAAANK YOU, truly :D
<ailo> velho: Make sure this is installed: jackd2-firewire
<velho> ailo, should I install that now?
<ailo> It should be of course
<ailo> Please do
<velho> how can I see if that's installed or not?
<ailo> velho: No, forget that.
<ailo> velho: This one: ffado-dbus-server
<ailo> sudo apt-get install ffado-dbus-server
<ailo> Then reboot
<velho> ok done :)
<velho> gonna reboot now, see ya
<velho> ailo, back :)
<ailo> velho: Try ffado-diag again: ffado-diag > ffado.log
<ailo> And paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<velho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182156/
<ailo> well, actually I just realized the problem was not installing ffado-dbus-server, all though that was needed too
<ailo> But the firewire module is still not loaded
<velho> so, how to load the firewire module?
<ailo> velho: From what I see, you don't seem to have a firewire controller
<velho> ???
<ailo> So, I'm wondering what kind of pci card is it that you have?
<ailo> velho: If you do: cat /proc/interrupts
<ailo> One line should say firewire_ohci
<ailo> This is the firewire controller
<ailo> I was assuming your pci device was a firewire controller card
<ailo> Does it need extra power?
<ailo> Make sure it's installed correctly
<ailo> velho: I need to attend to other things right now, but you can always ask for help at #ffado, #opensourcemusicians, #jack, or here
<velho> ailo, are you going away?
<ailo> Yes. I'm a little busy :)
<velho> ok
<velho> thank you for all the help :)
<ailo> np
<velho> I'm a little bit tired too
<velho> gonna try again tomorow
<velho> thank you ailo  :)
<ailo> hope your solve your problem tomorrow
<velho> me too!
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-26
<studio-user183> salve
<studio-user183> ho un problema con l'istallazione di Ubuntu Studio 13.04
<studio-user183> in fase di istallazione, e precisamente quando inserisco i dati utente, l'istallazione termina per un errore tipo [erron].....
<studio-user183> I have a problem with installation of ubuntu studio 13.04
<studio-user183> help me
<studio-user183> please
<vlt> Quale errore? Quale!?
<cub> great, wait around for whole 2 minutes for someone to reply.
<vlt> A question in Italian.
<vlt> But did you notice something?
<vlt> He didn’t write !list first :-D
<tung2> hai..
<tung2> somebody help me
<studio-user714> hi there
<studio-user714> just installed ubuntu studio
<studio-user714> have a nice day !
<cfhowlett> studio-user714, greetings
<studio-user714> noobing around lol
<zequence-work> studio-user714: Hope you have fun with it :)
<studio-user714> looks very nice at the very first glimpse, never used linux before
<cub> nice, studio-user714 let us know if you run into any problems.
<caodepalha> hi everyone!
<SnoopCZ> Hello?
<SnoopCZ> Hellllloo?
<SnoopCZ> Anybody here?
<SnoopCZ> Said the traveller knocking on the moonlit door
<SnoopCZ> Nope?
<SnoopCZ> Alright
<holstein> ?
<SnoopCZ> Hey
<wilee-nilee> SnoopCZ, The irc works with you stating your issues
<SnoopCZ> Ah
<holstein> SnoopCZ: do you need help? if so, just ask.
<SnoopCZ> Sorry :/
<SnoopCZ> So yea
<SnoopCZ> I wanted to install Python, the programming ...eh...how is it in English....well, the program where you do all of the programming stuff
<Unit193> IDE?
<SnoopCZ> And..I just downloaded it and can't manage to install it. I always install what seems to be the libraries or what, but....
<SnoopCZ> Not the actual program what I want
<SnoopCZ> But when I put in python into run a program it transferred me here...
<SnoopCZ> Dunno why
<holstein> SnoopCZ: what application?
<SnoopCZ> http://www.python.org/
<holstein> SnoopCZ: thats not where you need to go do install or use python
<SnoopCZ> ?
<holstein> SnoopCZ: you use the software center, or whatever package manager you want to use
<holstein> you can search "python" and install what you want
<SnoopCZ> Yes, but it downloads the librarys ir what, but not the actual thing what I want-the programming enviroment
<holstein> SnoopCZ: no.. thats *not* where you go to get python
<holstein> SnoopCZ: there is no "python prgramming environment"
<SnoopCZ> Eeeh
<holstein> python is a language.. if there is an IDE that you use python with, you may install it
<SnoopCZ> Well
<SnoopCZ> It goes like this
<SnoopCZ> From school - as the year starts we will have Python programming lessons, so I wanted to have a look at what we'll be doing. I thought it sould be something like Java or...not?
<holstein> SnoopCZ: no.. pythong is python.. java is java
<holstein> they are "similar" sure. like a car is similar to a bike..
<holstein> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<holstein> ^^ you can install python in the software center.. or the command line
<holstein> http://www.upriss.org.uk/python/PythonCourse.html is a nice online course
<SnoopCZ> Eeeeh
<holstein> try a programming channel
<SnoopCZ> Yea, but...so where do I actually put in something like -print Hello World and stuff?
<SnoopCZ> Oh
<SnoopCZ> Sorry ppl, I'm pretty new to Linux, so I'm kinda lost
<holstein> SnoopCZ: the link i gave you is a course..
<SnoopCZ> If I asked on wrong channel
<holstein> SnoopCZ: this has *nothing* to do with linux, or ubuntu or ubuntustudio specifically
<holstein> SnoopCZ: you open a terminal, and type "python" and hit "enter".. that is python
<holstein> you can make scripts.py
<SnoopCZ> Yes, but I thought it was about installing the program....on Windows I got it installeed and suddenly a window popped up where I was supposed to write stufff
<SnoopCZ> Thought it would be the same here
<holstein> SnoopCZ: python, *is* installed
<SnoopCZ> Alright, alright
<holstein> SnoopCZ: open a terminal, and type "python", and hit "enter".. and "suddenly, a window will popup"
<SnoopCZ> Thanks for the help
<SnoopCZ> Ah
<SnoopCZ> So...everything is in terminal
<SnoopCZ> Like...everything
<holstein> SnoopCZ: no... i didnt say, nor imply that
<holstein> SnoopCZ: that is one, of many ways to use and utilize python
<SnoopCZ> Alright
<SnoopCZ> Alright than
<SnoopCZ> I will have a deeeper look onto the site you gave me
<SnoopCZ> But thanks ;)
<Unit193> `eric` is one IDE, for example.
<holstein> facts: install software for ubuntu (as a beginner) from the provided sources.. from the software center. python *is* installed. python is not a "fancy kit" for writing code
<holstein> python is just the language
<holstein> Unit193: eh.. what do you do :/
<Unit193> Eh, never used a python IDE, so dunno.
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-27
<caodepalha> hi everyone1 is anyone using the gnome desktop enviroment with ubuntustudio?
<holstein> no.. but there should be no issues with it caodepalha
<holstein> what would i do? get minimal, or main ubuntu.. get gnome running.. add what meta-packages or just plain audio/video packages i want
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<caodepalha> so it is safe to install it in ubuntustudio then'
<caodepalha> ?
<holstein> safe?
<holstein> caodepalha: as i said, it should work fine.. there is nothing that will "break", AFAIK
<caodepalha> thank you :)
<holstein> caodepalha: i also explained how i personally would go about doing it
<holstein> but, if you just want to install ubuntustudio and add gnome, you should be able to keep XFCE and ubuntustudio-desktop, and just choose gnome at login.. unless you switch to gdm, then, it'll look different there as well
<holstein> caodepalha: you will want to be cautious about adding PPA's..
<caodepalha> i'm installing it via terminal
<holstein> caodepalha: its pretty irrelevant the method by which you obtain the packages.. but, if you use an unsupported source, such as PPA, you'll want to be cautious
<caodepalha> ok why?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> ^^
<caodepalha> thanks!
<holstein> caodepalha: since you referenced "safe" above
<OvenWerk1> holstein: So far as I know, The only thing to watch for is that the machine can run The gnome session at all.
<holstein> OvenWerk1: thats true
<OvenWerk1> Might be best to at least try the ubuntugnome ISO live first
<holstein> i should have said, its a 3d desktop.. i assumed that was known..
<holstein> and shouldnt have
<OvenWerk1> So long as the DE works on the hardware there is no problem with any of the studio SW, zequence runs the debian version.\
<maxvaliant> ciao a tutti sono nuovo di linux, come posso installare office?
<smartboyhw> maxvaliant, ?
<smartboyhw> !it | maxvaliant
<ubottu> maxvaliant: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maxvaliant> ok grazie e....ciao
<kiki__> hi
<kiki__> i have a small problem. when not using jack, if i play a game trough wine, and i have skype making a call, the audio is "scratchy" how can i fix it?
<Sakrecoer> hi all! :)
<studio-user321> Hi
<Sakrecoer> recently, many freinds have come to see me and ask to install ubuntustudio on their machines...
<studio-user321> <Sakrecoer> and thn u did help!
<Sakrecoer> most of them come and see me with older machines. because they want to try first... before they sort of "convert" on their production machines ....  i am thinking about having a partition on my HD, where i can boot up a system that would deliver installations to other machines thru LAN-boot.
<Sakrecoer> could any one here point me to a how-to set up something like that?
<Sakrecoer> LAN-boot installation seems to be pretty faster than USB. Not to mention that on some older machines LAN is the easiest way to get anythin on there. (in example when bios can't boot on USB, or no floppy disks available etc)
<studio-user321> Hi Sakrecoer i am new to linux! and now i am installing to ubuntu studio to my laptop toshiba
<studio-user321> i do not know more about ubuntu but i think so that you can install ubuntu from LAN.
<Sakrecoer> thanks for answering studio-user321 :) yes i'm 98% sure it's possible with all ubuntu distro... i'm just having a hard time finding out how to proceed... so thought i might check here if anyone had a link to detailed documentation
<OvenWerk1> Sakrecoer: hang around till zequence gets home and ask again
<OvenWerk1> I think he has better experience than most
<studio-user321> <Sakrecoer> You can try googling!
<Sakrecoer> thanks guys! hehe studio-user321: you are so right! even thou i prefer searching the internet, over googling it <3 i have searched for it, but not really found the answers i need, or perhaps just not the ones i expect??... thanks alot anyways! :)
<studio-user321> You're welcome.
<zequence> Sakrecoer: It's possible to install both from network and from a partition on the HD
<zequence> In the first case you need to set up a server which has the proper installation files in it. The Debian wiki has some docs on different way to achieve that
<zequence> The second case means you need to set up GRUB to boot an installer on the HD
<zequence> Sakrecoer: Did you try installing from a usb stick?
<Sakrecoer> Hi zequence! good to read you!
<Sakrecoer> it's the network case i am interested in :)
<Sakrecoer> yes yes! every works fine!
<zequence> I've only done it once myself
<zequence> So, I don't remember the details
<Sakrecoer> i just need to boot from LAN from a machine that has no floppy, no CD-rom and no bootable usb...
<zequence> You could also put the stuff on the HD. That's the easiest way
<Sakrecoer> oh really...?
<zequence> There are two variants. One where you install over the entire HD. And one where you don't install over the installers partition
<Sakrecoer> but then, do i transfer it to the target machine via LAN?
<Sakrecoer> or do you mean, like, physicaly mounting the disk in the target machine?
<zequence> The target machine needs to have GRUB already
<Sakrecoer> even if i boot it over LAN?
<zequence> You download the right files, and manually set GRUB to boot from it
<zequence> You don't use LAn
<zequence> just one machine
<zequence> Short of time, but I'll be back
<Sakrecoer> yes, but i don't want to have to physicaly unmount the HD and then put it back in the target machine...
<Sakrecoer> no worries!
<Sakrecoer> i'll keep you posted if i find something on my own ;)
<Sakrecoer> i need to set up that server for my purpose...
<Sakrecoer> thanks zequence! i was stuck on the word LAN....
<Sakrecoer> "network boot" got me to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Sakrecoer> which is exactly what i need!
<studio-user143> hello . may i get some help please
<OvenWerk1>   If you report your problem, perhaps the most qualified person will resond when they see it :)
<studio-user143> in fact , i setup ubuntu studio r8 nww
<studio-user143> but 2 h left and it hasn't finish yet
<OvenWerk1> Did you set it to download updates as it installs? Is there network activity?\
<studio-user143> now it's saying >>>> installing system >>> since 15 min till nw
<studio-user143> processing triggers for update notifier
<OvenWerk1> Ok, the thing to remember is that studio is more than twice the size of the next biggest ISO
<studio-user143> u mean to let it take it's time .. there is no problem r8 ?
<OvenWerk1> So long as there is activity it should be ok.
<studio-user143> ancyanother thing appeared it says : error power management descrepancy
<OvenWerk1> When I was testing, I always installed from the live session so I could monitor /var/log/syslog
<OvenWerk1>  Has the installer stopped though?
<studio-user143> no
<OvenWerk1>  Did you get a dialog box?
<studio-user143> no no just appeard in the black area below the slideshow
<OvenWerk1> Could be a hardware thing where the system doesn't quite know what to do with your HW
<studio-user143> i wanna let you knw that i own HP probook which came with  ubuntu . it supports ubuntu how could it be ? won't the laptop work well so ?
<OvenWerk1> It may not be able to enter a sleep mode or some such.
<OvenWerk1> I can't answer that. I would assume it came with vanilla or ubuntu desktop?
<OvenWerk1> It may be an xfce thing.
<studio-user143> it's the power management >> the sticker on my laptop says : SUSE Linux enterprise & ubuntu desktop 11
<OvenWerk1> I would wait till install is complete and see what works or doesn't.
<studio-user143> no changes in the activity area it stopped viewing the error
<OvenWerk1> OK is there hd activity or network activity?
<OvenWerk1> Are you connected via wireless?
 * OvenWerk1 guesses your network is fine as you are talking here..\
<studio-user143> yes i talk to u using the laptop r8 nw >>> hd : i don't know >>>> i use wired connection
<studio-user143> !
<studio-user143> i am here amigo
<OvenWerk1> S where are things now?
<studio-user143> the same
<studio-user143> showing the error
<OvenWerk1> Did you check your downloaded ISO against the checksum by chance?
<studio-user143> i chose the check desk this morning and told me it's ok >> n errors
<OvenWerk1> good
<studio-user143> no it isn't good > the installation made me crazy hhhhhh > i really don't know what to do
<OvenWerk1> Ya, it is hard to know. I would try again while watching the log. It may give you more info.
<OvenWerk1> If you boot to the live session and open a terminal
<OvenWerk1>  you can type in:
<OvenWerk1> less /var/log/syslog
<studio-user143> where should i type this log please
<OvenWerk1> when it comes up enter a F (yes capital) and it will follow the end of the logfile
<OvenWerk1> In the menu there is a terminal in the first 4 items at the top (can't remomer which right now)
<OvenWerk1> you should be able to look at that log now I guess.
<OvenWerk1> If you start less /var/log/syslog and then type > it will go to the end and you can page up to see if there are any helpful entries
<studio-user143> there is nothing in the top of the screen > just i can see the slide show & the activity area > nothing more is in front of me
<studio-user143> with windows language >>> the is no task bar
<OvenWerk1> Ok, I am wondering how you managed to start the chat, must be a link from the slide show then.
<studio-user143> aha u r r8
<OvenWerk1> So you chose install from the boot screen then, ok
<OvenWerk1> Easiest to try again but choose the try ubuntustudio option at boot .. the top choice
<OvenWerk1> It leaves you with more options
<studio-user143> ok . you mean exit > shut down the laptop forcely >> damage the HHD >>> wait 2 more hours >>>> face the same error >>>> u mean all of this r8 >
<OvenWerk1> ctrl/alt/F1 should give you a prompt sudo shutdown
<OvenWerk1> I'm not there, it is hard to know what questions to ask.
<studio-user143> give me an instructions to the best installation way
<studio-user143> i have the DVD and the laptop nw what ?
<studio-user143> believe it or not
<studio-user143> a dialoge box appeared
<studio-user143> installation complete
<OvenWerk1> It should let you reboot then
<studio-user143> if this successsed i will make a post for u on my page on FB >>> i am the 3rd DJ in egypt by the way
<OvenWerk1> I normally start the install and walk away
<OvenWerk1> video or audio only?
<studio-user143> audio
<OvenWerk1> mixxx or idjc?
<studio-user143> i work for MANOVIN records & Pause studios
<OvenWerk1> Or something lese?
<studio-user143> i use traktor >>> using wine
<OvenWerk1> Ok.
<studio-user143> i can't wait
<studio-user143> i will reboot
<studio-user143> bb
<OvenWerk1> ok C U in a bit
<HouseLegend> Hello can anyone help me set up 5.1 in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<HouseLegend> i have trouble
<OvenWerk1> I think, in the menu in multi-media playback there is the pulse audio volume control.
<OvenWerk1> on the config tab (last one) there should be a pull down for your card. (internal I would guess)
<OvenWerk1> It defaults to stereo, change it to 5.1. If it is like mine, I think you have to have something plugged into it first so the system knows you have enough outputs.
<OvenWerk1> plug sensing and all that.
<HouseLegend> Anyone can help me out with 5.1 surround in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<OvenWerk1>  I think, in the menu in multi-media playback there is the
<OvenWerk1>                    pulse audio volume control.
<OvenWerk1> 14:43 -!- wilee-nilee [~Carnac@unaffiliated/fyodorovna] has joined #ubuntustudio
<OvenWerk1> 14:43 < OvenWerk1> on the config tab (last one) there should be a pull down for
<OvenWerk1>                    your card. (internal I would guess)
<OvenWerk1> 14:45 < OvenWerk1> It defaults to stereo, change it to 5.1. If it is like mine,
<OvenWerk1>                    I think you have to have something plugged into it first so
<OvenWerk1>                    the system knows you have enough outputs.
<OvenWerk1> 14:45 < OvenWerk1> plug sensing and all that.
<OvenWerk1> HouseLegend: Have you tried that ^^^
<wilee-nilee> OvenWerk1, Why are you posting what is already available.
<HouseLegend> multi-medi aplayback ?
<HouseLegend> I cant find that
<HouseLegend> OvenWerk1, if you have a sec to help me out
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-28
<victor__> Buenas noches
<victor__> Sabeis de alguna dirección donde se explique como activar el bluetooth. Lo he intentado todo, lo que he llegado a encontrar, y no se activa.
<studio-user635> hello
<studio-user635> i installed ubuntu studio and when i try to boot it sais that the bootdriver is missing
<Guest45878> test
<inahd> hey all, i have a bit of a cross over question... using AVlinux
<inahd> why can't i get this darn sound to come through my speakers!
<holstein> inahd: you can try.. avlinux is not quite the same, though all the apps are similar
<inahd> i am not sure what happened, last time i booted up everything worked fine (the story of my linux life)
<holstein> inahd: what is going on?
<inahd> im not really sure :(
<holstein> inahd: you hit the power button.. go from there
<inahd> mudita24 controller gives no readings
<holstein> black screen? user one log? bad resolution? x crashes?
<holstein> kernel panic?
<holstein> inahd: first thing, if you are updating AVlinux, thats the problem
<holstein> inahd: its not meant to be updated
<inahd> no its not that
<holstein> if you want newer stuff, you'll have to use something like ubuntustudio 13.04
<inahd> just some weird audio thing
<holstein> otherwise, you'll need to go to AVlinux support and be *very* detailed
<inahd> yeah...
<inahd> sigh
<holstein> since its basically a dead project, if its not meeting your needs, you should try ubuntustudio
<holstein> try it live
<holstein> otherwise, test as another user.. try the AVlinux CD live to see that its not a hardware problem
<inahd> this ALWAYS happens, i have been solving the same simple problems over and over for years now it seems
<holstein> inahd: eh
<inahd> :D
<holstein> inahd: you'll figure it out..
<holstein> inahd: you dont need to install AVlinux
<holstein> if you feel you are breaking it, just run it live
<inahd> i just never seem to learn from what i learn
<holstein> ?
<holstein> have you tried running it live?
<holstein> you could earn from that...
<holstein> learn*
<inahd> i am gonna try from another account, to see if its a settings thing
<inahd> that is a good idea
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion and use case.. these things help you learn factually what is going on
<inahd> yes that is where i often fall short
<holstein> well, you dont *ever* fall short on facts..
<inahd> end up trying so many things, that by the time i solve the problem i forget what did it
<holstein> try "so many things" from a live CD
<holstein> dual boot.. dont try things *at *all* on your production machine
<inahd> hehe, will that slow it down... by running it live?
<holstein> have a different partition where you install testing or playing around installs
<holstein> inahd: try it, friend
<inahd> very smart also
<holstein> i wouldnt suggest anything that will not work
<holstein> there is no reason to install AVLinux, as i said
<holstein> it'll run just fine live, and do all the things you want to do
<inahd> okay
<holstein> but, if you want to "mess around", run 2 installs..
<holstein> OR, mirror the one you have *before* breaking it
<holstein> think of everything you put your admin password in for as potentially breaking your production machine
<holstein> for me, that is $$ sometimes.. and, this has nothing to do with linux, specifically.. i have helped many windows and mac users with similar issues
<inahd> it makes good sense
<holstein> "i installed something and now i cant record". or whatever.. happens on *any* os
<holstein> AVlinux is meant to be an appliance.. ubuntustudio is meant more as a typical desktop operating system
<inahd> i just love the way avlinux is so full of stuff
<holstein> neither is "better".. but if you want to mess with AV a lot, you might prefer something like ubuntu where you can upgrade and get more current libs
<holstein> inahd: most of the "stuff" is in most distro repos
<inahd> hmmm
<inahd> i guess i should give it another try
<inahd> right now i dual boot avlinux and mint
<holstein> you should do what works for you..
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> *all* our packages and metapackages are available on mint
<inahd> i see
<inahd> so i will keep playing around with all this, hopefully get it to work again
<holstein> inahd: we have a live CD as well
<inahd> true, i will probably grab it
<holstein> i mean, this is one of the more open ubuntu support channels, because i want to try and cultivate community, but you really should have our software if you want to seek support here
<inahd> that is fair
<holstein> :)
<holstein> and, im not saying you should or must install it, but you can use it to troubleshoot...
<inahd> i was saying before, the initial experience with ubuntustudio sort of turned me off... mostly cause i saw a bunch of prices in synaptic
<inahd> talking to guys on here i got a bit more understanding about that, and i have meant to try installing it again
<holstein> inahd: no
<holstein> inahd: you saw prices for commercial software listed in the software center
<inahd> yeah
<holstein> which, you can ignore, or not use
<inahd> i had never seen that before
<holstein> OR, uninstall
<holstein> inahd: you dont have to buy the
<holstein> them*
<inahd> right
<holstein> inahd: think of it this way.. if you had software to sell, you could sell it there.. but not in AVlinux.. or most other linux distros
<holstein> not that im saying its "good" or "better".. just again, stating facts
<inahd> and i mean its an ubuntu thing in general i imagine
<holstein> inahd: its a cannonical thin
<holstein> thing*
<holstein> they, at some point, would like some of the money back, i think
<holstein> again, dont use it if you dont want to
<inahd> our love and gratitude aren't enough?
<holstein> we had just pulled the software center in, as well
<holstein> inahd: for ubuntu, and the ubuntu community, that is plenty :)
<inahd> hmmm
<inahd> how does canonical differ from the ubuntu community?
<holstein> inahd: cannonical is a company... they pay for some development and developer salaries.. and hosting.. etc.. other bills
<holstein> ubuntu is a community of people, like me. and you.
<inahd> thats pretty interesting really
<holstein> and again, just facts :)
<inahd> so, canonical funded the development of ubuntu then?
<holstein> inahd: funds... pays salaries.. etc
<inahd> makes one wonder, where they came from.
<inahd> seems like a very long term business strategy
<inahd> of course, maybe i am just paranoid
<holstein> why? the code is still *all* open
<inahd> its true, i guess it was all like 'ubuntu' and everyone holding hands and stuff... and then slowly canonical and all this stuff for sale...
<inahd> i mean, was that how red hat did it?
<inahd> will ubuntu itself eventually become an operating system that must be purchased?
<wilee-nilee>  doubt it it in its installed state it is open source
<holstein> inahd: ubuntu is a community.. the os can be bought, sold, or purchased many ways.. including by you
<holstein> inahd: the thing you are referencing is a way for software to be sold to ubuntu customers.. i use ubuntu, and dont use the software center
<inahd> hmmmm, but can the community (or its coding) be co-opted by some commercial venture such as canonical?
<inahd> i am rather ignorant of these sorts of things, yet very interested.
<wilee-nilee> inahd, canonical provides server support at a cost, not sure of all its programs but you can pay for regular support as well, check the site if your really interested.
<inahd> ok... i guess if ubuntu becomes an OS that you have to pay for, its not really a big deal...
<inahd> it did seem to be a somewhat cohesive force in making linux available to the public though
<holstein> inahd: the licenses are the licenses..
<holstein> code can be done with whatever the licenses allow
<holstein> i feel like im defending a model that im not really supporting, or care much about, personally, either way
<holstein> but.. this is a commercial company trying something.. mixing open and commercial
<holstein> why? so they can make money, potentially
<holstein> not usuing ubuntu because there is commercial software in the software center is a bit like not shopping at a grocery store becuase they sell cigarettes
<holstein> you may smoke or not, but the fact is, if not one bought cigarettes there, they wouldnt sell them
<inahd> licenses in this case being GPL?
<holstein> inahd: the licenses, as i said, are what they are.. open, if they are to be released with ubuntu
<holstein> inahd: that information is public knowlege.. and, to be devils advocate.. not *all* of the software in AVlinux is like that
<holstein> you have proprietary code that is just included, to get you to buy it
<inahd> hehe yeah i noted that about AVlinux
<holstein> demo versions of plugins bundled that could be doing literally anything, since they are not open.. and they are limited, and designed to have you demo them, and purchase them
<wilee-nilee> for me a OS is a OS, some I had to pay for some not I use what works for me, and follow the law.
<holstein> inahd: is that bad? im not saying it is.. im just drawing a factual correlation
<holstein> that is the way the AVlinux dev attempted to make money.. bundling closed source demo apps.. this is the way ubuntu did it.. a store
<holstein> i personally dont use the ubuntu software center.. and if folks dont use it, or buy things from it, then the model will fail
<inahd> i think personally i felt less affronted by the way AVlinux did it
<holstein> inahd: neither are an affront to you, at all
<holstein> inahd: they are commercial attempts to make money that have little to do with you at all
<holstein> inahd: ubuntu *cant* include that code.. since its not open
<holstein> its all open, and public.. if you want to research
<inahd> right, no that makes sense
<holstein> again, not trying to convince you of anything.. ubuntustudio sells its self
<holstein> you either need/want it, or dont..
<holstein> anyways.. enjoy! im out for the night..
<inahd> cool
<inahd> appreciate your time
<holstein> inahd: anytime!
<inahd> hey all :)
<smartboyhw> inahd, hello!
<inahd> just installed some of the ubuntustudio packages on mint.. now my computer has become puny and weak
<inahd> :(
<inahd> seems to freeze if i stop paying attention to it
<inahd> i will not make the obvious parallel
<smartboyhw> inahd, why?
<smartboyhw> Well, first of all Ubuntu Studio is not optimized for Mint, but it should still work
<inahd> why wil i not make the obvious parallel to my relationship?
<smartboyhw> inahd, what parallel!?
<inahd> i tried restoring the default settings, whatever that means...
<smartboyhw> ?
<inahd> in this case, that my girlfriend freezes if i stop paying her attention
<inahd> i have become a bitter and loathing person... apparently
<smartboyhw> inahd, OK, this channel is NOT for discussions about relationships
<smartboyhw> !ot | inahd
<ubottu> inahd: #ubuntustudio is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. Welcome!
<smartboyhw> General chatter -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<inahd> ubottu: yessir!
<inahd> i have been botted...
<inahd> but actually i am seeking assistance with ubuntustudio packages and my system crashing after installing them
<smartboyhw> inahd, where does it crash?
<inahd> seems to have crashed twice now, after i messed with some audio editing stuff and had the browser open.
<inahd> wasn't at the computer using it when it happened... seems glitchy
<inahd> i am afraid to stop using the computer again, in case it stops working :P
<sirriffsalot> How would I go about writing a script that moves all my .ogg files from desktop to a specific device (an external hard-disk), and another to move it back to the desktop on another computer?
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-29
<holstein> sirriffsalot: i would just use grsync
<holstein> you could see in there what is happening and learn how to script it if you wanted to
<sirriffsalot> Cool, thanks!
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 635 kB
<nickg_> Does anyone else notice that in LMMS, if you open a zynsynth effect thing, to the piano/preset window, the audio in lmms is just static?
<nickg_> it seems to happen randomly
<holstein> TBH, lmms never really worked that well with jack for me.. but that was years ago since i tested
<holstein> it kind of generally had a "toy" feel to it.. but thats just my opinion.. fact is, it provided functionality im not really looking for
<holstein> nickg_: zynaddsubfx has a more modern fork AfAIK, as well.. yoshimi
<nickg_> ive played with yoshimi, but i really like how lmms is kinda all one program, rather than having 10 things open to do one thing... not great with multitasking lol
<holstein> nickg_: i reference yoshimi as an alternative to zynadd.. not lmms
<holstein> as a synth or sound for lmms.. a more modern fork that could/should be more actively developed
<nickg_> yah i know, but is it as simple as running yoshimi into lmms and thats it?
<holstein> nickg_: as i said, i dont use LMMS... but, ,it is a fact that yoshimi is the more modern fork of zynaddsubfx
<nickg_> ok right on, ill look into that after work then, never thought to route other synth apps into lmms
<holstein> nickg_: you should be in #opensourcemusicians ..they are discussing lmms
<nickg_> never knew of that one
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-30
<inahd> heyy guys, my system seems to be having some trouble. jack connections isn't showing system playback
<inahd> i have selected this ice1712 as my output, for both system sound and jack
<inahd> seems like that worked before
<holstein> inahd: try another card.. you can always test with the live CD as well
<inahd> it seems like no matter what i set as output for jack, i never get a system playback option in the alsa tab...
<inahd> this seems very spontaneous,,, although i did install new software
<holstein> inahd: i would try a few things.. a live CD to remove your current config
<holstein> inahd: i would try as a different user
<holstein> i would remove physical devices.. disable internal cards in the bios
<holstein> try and just have the one device that you want to use
<holstein> i assure you that JACK works.. i use it.. and if you want to try using ubuntu, it might work for you
<holstein> that is part of the ubuntu magic is, that it tends to "just work".. and have recent/current hardware support
<holstein> it literally wont hurt anything to try an ubuntustudio 13.04 live CD on the hardware
<inahd> it was working fine and i don't know what happened
<holstein> inahd: try the live CD, friend.. for the distro you are using.. then, you can assume its your config or an upgrade that is "what happened"
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-31
<Gorrtack> hi all
<holstein> o/
<Gorrtack> does anybody here use ICDJ ?
<Gorrtack> I need to broadcast my microphone, player & skype to the remote Icecast2 server. is there any ways to do it?
<nick__> Not too sure myself.
<OvenWerk1> lumpy uses idjc, but he is not on right now.
<OvenWerk1> He uses it for indienation an internet radio setup.
<OvenWerk1> Gorrtack: the skype part is the most difficult part.
<OvenWerk1> idjc comes with it's own file player, complete with fading from file to file and automation.
<Gorrtack> okey, and if it will be only microphone and player?
<OvenWerk1> Mic and player is included
<Gorrtack> IDJC needs to setup JACK
<OvenWerk1> The phone setup is there but not connected.
<OvenWerk1> The pulse-jack bridge makes the most sense.
<Gorrtack> and I can't combine JACK and pulse
<Gorrtack> yeah, u understand me
<OvenWerk1> Run skype connected to pulse (the default I think)
<Gorrtack> done
<Gorrtack> but now jack is purged
<OvenWerk1> take the pulse outputs in qjackctl and connect them to the phone parts of idjc
<Gorrtack> because when I setup jack I lost my microphone
<OvenWerk1> idjc must have jack
<OvenWerk1> If set up right the mic from idjc will be sent to pulse->skype
<OvenWerk1> The problem I had was I didn't have enough processing power.
<Gorrtack> wait, please
<Gorrtack> when I run qjackctrl
<Gorrtack> *ctl
<Gorrtack> I lost microphone
<Gorrtack> pulse can't see it in devises
<OvenWerk1> Lost? lost from where?
<Gorrtack> only JackMonitor
<Gorrtack> from pulse
<OvenWerk1> Things would have to be started in order.
<OvenWerk1> qjackctl first. Then jack.
<Gorrtack> so, skype -> pulse -> qjackctl -> idjc, right?
<OvenWerk1> then idjc, then connections, then skype.
<OvenWerk1> sort of there are two signal chains.
<OvenWerk1> skype->pulse->jack->idjc->icecaste/studiomonitor
<OvenWerk1> and mic->jack->idjc->jack->pulse->skype
<OvenWerk1> both of them have to be working.
<OvenWerk1> What kind of audio interface are you using?
<Gorrtack> so, qjackctr need to be in "real mode" ?
<OvenWerk1> That depends on the kernel you are using
<OvenWerk1> And the latency you expect
<Gorrtack> what kernel need to be in "real mode"?
<OvenWerk1> Lumpy found that generally he had to use quite a high latency with his machine
<OvenWerk1> the lowlatency is the easiest one to use
<OvenWerk1> This setup has rather a lot of transcoding going on. That is why it takes so much cpu power to make it work.
<OvenWerk1> You may have as many as 6 or 7 transcodes happening at once.
<Gorrtack> so, I must configure pulse, right?
<OvenWerk1> You have two happening with skype, maybe two happening with pulse if the sample rate is different from the sound card, ice is another and of course the audio files need to be decoded as well.
<OvenWerk1> Ya pulse has to have jack-sink and jack-source as it's default source and sink.
<OvenWerk1> If you have an internal mic (laptop?) you may have to set the sample rate to match.
<OvenWerk1> Jack and HDA audio interfaces: A lot of these use more than one device at a time.
<OvenWerk1> Your mic may not be on the same device as your speakers :(
<Gorrtack> thank u, i tried to do it this way
<OvenWerk1> holstein: did any of that make sense?
<holstein> OvenWerk1: im skimming. but i think so
<OvenWerk1> holstein: I think I need to either do a write up on this or have a web page to point at.
<holstein> likely... documentation overload!
<OvenWerk1> Setting a radio station is not trivial.
<OvenWerk1> Even a simple one
<OvenWerk1> I have worked in the business.
<OvenWerk1> Going from analog to digital doesn't simplify things that much
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-01
<studio-user928> ciao
<studio-user928> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<studio-user928> ok
<studio-user928> Non riesco ad installare plug-in per vedere video su youtube
<studio-user928> I can not install the plug-in to watch videos on youtube! please help me
<studio-user329> I can not install the plug-in to watch videos on youtube! please help me
<zequence> studio-user329: Hi
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> will get you flash among other things
<zequence> or, rather, do this:
<zequence> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> you can also head over to http://youtube.com/html5
<zequence> some videos work on html5. Not all
<rolandy_> hi, i'm trying to compile alsa. make fails with "make: *** korg1212: No such file or directory.  Stop.". what can do?
<rolandy_> using source package  alsa-driver-1.0.25+dfsg
<zequence> rolandy_: did you do: sudo apt-get build-dep <package>?
<rolandy_> zequence: hi, no
<zequence> will get you the build dependencies for it
<rolandy_> zequence: so that is sudo apt-get build-dep alsa-lib ??
<smartboyhw> rolandy_, yes
<rolandy_> perfect, thanks
 * smartboyhw rarely thinks that build-dep problems come with a make error though
 * rolandy_ wonders why configure did not complain
<rolandy_> unfortunately installing the build-dep did not change things .. it also says "leaving an unknown directory"
<rolandy_> http://pastebin.com/Lm7qPwpf
<studio-user329> ha! funziona con l'ultima versione di ubuntustudio ?
<smartboyhw> studio-user329, welcome, but I don't think most of us here understand Italian:)
<studio-user329> works with the latest version of ubuntostudio
<studio-user329> ?
<smartboyhw> studio-user329, what is the thing you're asking that works with the latest version of UbuntuStudio?
<studio-user329> plug-in for youtube's video
<smartboyhw> studio-user329, plug-in for youtube's video?
<smartboyhw> What plug-in?
<smartboyhw> But as long as it works in Linux
<smartboyhw> it works in Ubuntu Studio
<rolandy_> i found something, "debian/patches/debian_dfsg_configure.patch:Prevent to not configure cs46xx, korg1212, maestro3, ymfpci."
<studio-user329> ok let's start from the beginning!
<studio-user329> I can not see videos on youtube as I do?
<smartboyhw> rolandy_, heh
<smartboyhw> studio-user329, of course you can watch videos on YouTube
<studio-user329> when I try to watch a video telling me missing plug-in
<smartboyhw> studio-user329, is it um, Flash?
<OvenWerk1> studio-user329: It seems you are running the live session from a DVD or usb stick.
<studio-user329> si
<studio-user329> yes
<OvenWerk1> The plugins would not be installed because they are restricted... ie. non-free
<studio-user329> aah !
<OvenWerk1> When the system is installed to disk those get installed at that time
<studio-user329> What can I do?
<OvenWerk1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OvenWerk1> is supposed to work.
<OvenWerk1> But it would depend on if your ram has enough memory.
<studio-user329> in the command line?
<OvenWerk1> so long as you are running a live session, any new software would be installed to ram.
<studio-user329> my ram 4 gb
<OvenWerk1> yes command line.
<OvenWerk1> Also, you would have to install it every time you boot, though with the persistant option things may work different.
<studio-user329> I get it.
<studio-user329> advise me to remove live version ?
<studio-user329> advise me of remove live version
<studio-user329> ?
<OvenWerk1> No, advice to install to disk for more than one or two uses. and boot from there. If you have installed already you need to take the install media out before booting to get the disk boot.
<OvenWerk1> but that is just advice :) you can run a live session as long as you want to.
<xlabz> anyon3 here?
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-25
<litit> exit
<litit> cc
<JohnTalent> hi
<dsenator> noo sound in ubsuntu studio
<dsenator> I need help... just installed studio and no saound from speakers
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ianhaver> Hi, Im Ian. I have been using Ubuntu for years and years for my music. I tweeked and built my own kernels. If only i knew this distro was available earlier :).
<Synthman> hello, can anyone advise me where the setting is to alter the size of the border around the window, Making windows larger or smaller is tricky as you need to get your pointer just in the right place before you can resize a window
<studio-user921> ls
<dsenator> help please... installed studio but no sounds coming from speakers
<dsenator> help please... installed studio but no sounds coming from speakers
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-26
<vondel_> x chat .this is new to me,
<vondel_> but people thanks for ubutu studio
<vondel_> enjoy it every day, who knows, there comes a
<vondel_> this day I have used thanks
<hennessy> Hi guys, i'm having problem with a hiface two usb audio interface. It's recognized, selected for output and not muted, but i can't get any sound out of it. Could anybody help with it?
<dsenator> installed ubuntu studio and no sound output... help pls
<Eoic> Hello. I just recently installed Ubuntu studio. I have a monitor but I can't find any settings to enable it (or)and make it primary.
<zequence> Eoic: I don't use XFCE myself, but our desktop is quite close to that of Xubuntu, so you could ask on their channel on this specific issue. Try #xubuntu
<Eoic> Ok. Thanks.
<Unit193> zequence: Gnome?  And Utopic display settings got a lot better, FWIW.
<zequence> Unit193: Gnome, yep.
<zequence> Debian, also :P
<zequence> Right now, I only have virtual Ubuntu installations for development/testing/maintenance
<JohnTalent> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<JohnTalent> how are you Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Alive and kicking.
<JohnTalent> wonderful song!
<Unit193> Heh, don't know that one, listening to Three Dog Night.
<JohnTalent> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-27
<stephen_> Hi all
<stephen_> Is there any possibility of a bit of help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | stephen_,
<ubottu> stephen_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stephen_> ok thanks
<stephen_> Well i installed ubuntu studio a couple of days ago and have had no issue using ardour 3 and this morning i started it up and the jack isnt connecting, so i look into the connections box in jack and there are no audio connections, only midi connection with alsa
<stephen_> im losing whats left of my hair
<stephen_> jack has always put me off using linux
<cfhowlett> stephen_, I've never needed it for my modest recording needs and don't have enough knowledge or jack nor ardour to advise.  #opensourcemusicians would likely know
<stephen_> its a night mare trust me
<eric__> How do I find my PC's system info (device manager)
<holstein> eric__: anything in particular?
<eric__> Trying to find out my CPU type on this laptop...that I have installed Ubuntu on
<zequence> eric__: in the terminal: lscpu
<holstein> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 210 kB, installed size 486 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Unit193> Or lshw even.  inxi -fxxx too.  So many ways.
<holstein> or, whatever package manager you prefer.. "System Profiler" or something like that in the menu
<zequence> lshw is not bad. Haven't used the others.
<zequence> You get more info than you would from Windows device manager, in either case
<zequence> (well, depends, perhaps)
<zequence> Ah, hardinfo is a gui tool
<zequence> Probably what you want, if you're used to that
<holstein> might look more familiar
<eric__> thanks... trying it now. Was trying to install BitWig Studio, but it errors out stating "Wrong Architecture AMD64". I have a 64bit processor, but my version of Ubuntu is 32 bit
<holstein> eric__: usually, since there are only 2 options, if one fails, you can just try the other
<zequence> The CPU will not decide if you can install or not
<zequence> If you have a 32 bit OS, then you can only install 32 bit apps, even if the processor is 64 bit
<Unit193> zequence: There's even lshw-gtk, if you really want.
<zequence> oh
<eric__> Thanks.... it's my OS that fudging me up... I wonder if there is a 64 bit version of Ubuntu Studio?
<zequence> Sure
<zequence> amd64 is the 64 bit version
<zequence> But, if the error from installing the package is saying you have the wrong arch, which is 64 bit, I would bet you are trying to install a 32 bit application onto a 64 bit OS. Maybe I'm reading it wrong?
<eric__> Nope, I just found out BitWig Studio is 64bit, but they misled you in the description
<zequence> https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<zequence> The 64 bit ISO links are to the left of the 32 bit ones
<eric__> I will download them now... I only used the 32 bit, because the laptops  am using are old, and have less than 3 gigs of RAM
<andrew> hello newbie here with a problem.Using jack with yoshimi and maudio keystation 49e
<andrew> in my conn window in jack under audio i have pulse jack sink,system and yosh in the outputs and under inputs i have pulse audio jack source and system
<andrew> in the midi window under inputs have yosh,but nothing for output
<andrew> in the alsa tab i have midi through and my maudio 49.Where am i going wrong
<andrew> in the midi tab midi through is in both output and input the same with the maudio
<andrew> im really new so if there is some type of guide i would be happy to check that out.also im new to the command line to
<zequence> andrew: Two kinds of midi. Jack and ALSA
<zequence> andrew: Use a2jmidid to create a bridge in between
<zequence> in the terminal: a2jmidid
<zequence> you could add that as a pre jack script in qjackctl
<andrew> how do i do that
<zequence> add the script?
<zequence> Try running the tool in the terminal first, and see how the connections work
<zequence> The script can be simple, like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8162863/
<zequence> Save that in a file, and make it executable
<zequence> You might need a script for killing it once you quit jack, so you don't get multiple a2jmidids (if that is even possible)
<zequence> I usually just run it manually from the terminal, as I don't need it that often
<andrew> ok when i typed that into the terminal in the midi tab it says a2j both in and out
<zequence> expand it, and you should see your keyboard
<andrew> when i expand it it say midi through 14 capture and play back
<andrew> jack setup has me confused if i chose the keybord it says to restart jack but when i do i get dbus error
<andrew> cant start jack the only way i can get jack to work is to use the default for my interface.
<andrew> sorry im all confused
<andrew> is there any documentation that will explain what all of jack is i see a2jmidid,jackd,jackdmp,I dont even know what this stuff is.And i dont want to take time from you guys with what seems to be very basic stuff
<lehthanis> hey all, I have an upgrade question ;)  I'm running 12.04 LTS...and in the upgrade manager I see 14.04.1 LTS is available and I can upgrade there...will that work ok?  This computer spends most of it's time offline, and I bring portable internet to it.
<lehthanis> so doing a full format/wipe is difficult, if I can just do an upgrade, and still be in good shape, that'd be awesome.
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-28
<holstein> lol.. i always think, doing an upgrade is difficult
<JohnTalent> well?
<holstein> JohnTalent: ?
<JohnTalent> holstein: hi
<zequence> JohnTalent: An upgrade will need a lot of bandwidth, while if you bring an installer with you, the installation process will not need as much bandwidth.
<zequence> Just make sure to back up your stuff before. The data should be safe. Usually (in my experience), what can go wrong is you get corrupted user settings. This is fairly eay to fix
<zequence> There may however be some sort of problem with newer drivers
<zequence> But, not likely
<JohnTalent> well?
<zequence> JohnTalent: Did you read the backlog?
<JohnTalent> zequence: stardate 49.3.2 I've just come out of orbit over Rigel 3. <--this captain's log?
<cfhowlett> !ot | JohnTalent, this is ubuntustudio support.  stay on topic or go elsewhere please.
<ubottu> JohnTalent, this is ubuntustudio support.  stay on topic or go elsewhere please.: #ubuntustudio is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. Welcome!
<JohnTalent> ubottu: At your command my liege!
<ubottu> JohnTalent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JohnTalent> ubottu: I could've told your master the same thing! :)
<ubottu> JohnTalent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey people. I'm considering going for UbuntuStudio 14.04, any downsides? Any use in keeping with 12.04?
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-29
<Fezzler> holstein> Hey man.
<delt> oh hey, it's just midnight.. happy new day (:
<JohnTalent> ghostbusters is out today!
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-30
<justgreg> hey all, I can't get apt-get or the GUI to upgrade my low latency kernel. I get errors about space in /boot. I emptied my trash and ran apt-get clean already. What's next?
<holstein> justgreg: well, personally, i dont have my production machine online, so, i would just use it without upgrading the kernel, but, what is the deal? are you on btrfs?
<holstein> justgreg: otherwise, http://askubuntu.com/questions/142926/cant-upgrade-due-to-low-disk-space-on-boot looks like what i would do, *if* i indeed have a bunch of kernels installed
<justgreg> holstein, ext4, I think.
<holstein> justgreg: you think?
<holstein> justgreg: anyways.. i would literally just try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<holstein> ^ that should hurt anything, regarless of what you dont know about your system
<justgreg> I've already done that, and I only have the one kernel installed.
<holstein> justgreg: then, i would be testing my hardware, and seeing if i have something failing
<holstein> justgreg: i would actuallly check /boot and see what is there
<holstein> justgreg: i would try shaing the *exact* error..
<holstein> sharing*
<justgreg> holstein, what am I looking for there, and remind me how to get the GUI to prompt me for upgrades?
<justgreg> *in /boot, I have it open now.
<holstein> justgreg: it literally doesnt matter, gui or no
<holstein> justgreg: i would do this..
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> then, i would reboot.. then, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share any errors
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<justgreg> done. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove 3 not upgraded
<justgreg> k, brb
<holstein> justgreg: what is "done" ?
<holstein> justgreg: ok..
<justgreg> holstein, no error messages
<holstein> justgreg: so, you are upgraded, then?
<justgreg> all except those packages around the kernel.
<holstein> justgreg: not sure what that means
<holstein> justgreg: what are the errors when running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<justgreg> No errors, just: The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-lowlatency linux-image-lowlatency linux-lowlatency
<holstein> justgreg: i know what i would do
<justgreg> holstein, nvm, dist-upgrade seems to be doing it.
<holstein> justgreg: are you running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<justgreg> I guess it didn't run when it was && w/ update a minute ago.
<justgreg> Are kernel upgrades not considered part of LTS?
<justgreg> or is that at all related?
<holstein> justgreg: the lts's are frozen.. the kernel upgrades are patches, basically.. unless something gets backported
<holstein> all the releases are frozen like that, actually
<holstein> not rolling releases
<justgreg> So why do I keep getting told about these upgrades?
<justgreg> *these = kernel upgrades
<holstein> justgreg: told?
<justgreg> They show up in my weekly GUI software updater prompts.
<holstein> justgreg: if you ask to upgrade, you get upgrades.. as i said, you get patches
<holstein> if there are security patches to the lts kernel, you get them
<justgreg> I'm just not getting the disconnect where I have to run a separate command to get them to run.
<holstein> justgreg: you dont
<holstein> justgreg: or, i dont..
<justgreg> :p right. That's why I came here. I never had, either.
<holstein> justgreg: not sure whats up.. but, we just made your system upgrade, it seems.. if you have issues, i would try what i suggested "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which doesnt upgrade the distro
<justgreg> Well, it's looking fixed. I have an astoundingly slow connection so I won't know for sure for another couple minutes.
<justgreg> ty
<holstein> justgreg: sure.. anymite
<holstein> anytime*
<justgreg> *and a reboot, of course
<justgreg> so uh, what do you make w/ ubuntu studio, holstein?
<holstein> http://holsteinmusic.com/ is some of my stuff
<justgreg> holstein, ty
<holstein> http://www.freejazzblog.org/2014/07/shane-perlowin-jacob-wick-objet.html
<holstein> and some other mixing projects as well
<justgreg> holstein, looking at it now.
<holstein> how about you?
<justgreg> I need some idea what direction I'm headed. I recently got a mini novation launchpad and trying to write how to make an app to make it all a full app.
<holstein> justgreg: check out #opensourcemusicians
<justgreg> *bear with me, a little recovering from epileptic seizure.
<holstein> justgreg: sorry to hear that..
<justgreg> thanks.
<justgreg> I've seen the page. I'm in Indonesia, so no a lot of folks awake when I'm awake.
<justgreg> holstein, so are you mostly recording your upright bass? What DAW are you using?
<holstein> justgreg: well, i have those as solo recording that i own in every way
<holstein> justgreg: the other things, i dont control fully
<holstein> justgreg: but, yes.. here, i use ardour DAW in linux.. in ubuntu
<holstein> i actually just started using mixbus as well, and quite like it
<lin> hello
<lin> help me please
<cfhowlett> !ask | lin,
<ubottu> lin,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lin> Sounds doesn't play on my ubuntu studio. Why ?
<cfhowlett> lin, check that sound is not muted
<lin> where ?
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lin> sound isn't muted. Music videos on youtube is muted and gmusicbrowser won't play musics
<lin> (i'm french, sorry for my bad english)
<cfhowlett> lin,  so NO sound from ANY source?
<lin> yes
<cfhowlett> lin, try headphones
<lin> does'nt play with headphones
<lin> same problem
<cfhowlett> see the links above for your troubleshooting options.
<lin> with this command, in terminal : sudo alsa force-reload,
<lin> i have : /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices:
<lin> it's ok
<lin> i have reinstall alsa
<lin> thanks :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-31
<rukx> I can't seem to get my Tascam US-1800 to be detected/installed. I tried google, but didn't find anything worthwhile, can anyone direct me in the right direction?
<holstein> rukx: you dont see it in "aplay -l ?
<holstein> rukx: should be class compliant
<holstein> you really should just try using the device.. see if you see it in pavucontrol
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rukx> Sorry for not replying Holstein. I was on a different system verifying that the audio interface wasn't broken or anything. It doesn't show up in pavu or via the "aplay -l" command.
<rukx> Tascam's support page has drivers for mac and win, but nothing for linux.
<holstein> rukx: sure.. tascam will not provide drivers
<holstein> you can let them know you would like for them to, but, they dont
<holstein> rukx: you really shouldnt need to install any drivers ,since, the device should be class comliant
<holstein> rukx: have you just tried using it?
<holstein> rukx: i would follow the guide i linked, and just run "aplay -l" in a terminal.. you can share that via paste
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rukx> Ok, well yes, I tried getting it to show up in Ardour, but I honestly may be doing something wrong.
<holstein> rukx: sure.. *close* ardour
<rukx> ok.
<holstein> rukx: you'll want jack running *before* running ardour
<rukx> Oh, I was wondering about that.
<rukx> Alright.
<holstein> rukx: what has likely happened is, you were prompted about starting jack, and now, jack is running in the background
<holstein> i say, *dont* do that
<holstein> reboot if you are not sure what is running in the back ground and *dont* run any of the main audio applications til you sort out the USB device
<holstein> *or*, just unplug the USB device for now.. the tascam
<rukx> alright, thank you very much Holstein.
<rukx> I really appreciate it.
<holstein> this will be the second time i ask if you are new to audio production in linux. but, if you are, then, just seperate it out
<rukx> I am completely new, as of 2 hours ago.
<holstein> dont troubleshoot new software, a new os and a USB device and JACK..
<holstein> just take it like you likely did in windows
<rukx> Not new to linux, but to audio production in this enviro.
<holstein> using the internal audio device with something like audacity
<cfhowlett> rukx, audacity is a excellent tool to start with
<holstein> *Then*, either move on to jack and ardour.. *then*, the USB device
<holstein> dont try and throw up so many variables all at once
<rukx> Well, I'm migrating from protools, I have to track a dozen mics from a drum kit, and they are running into the tascam monster.
<holstein> what would i do? unplug the usb device.. and get jack running on the internal. and make some noise with something.. route a file in ardour.. etc
<rukx> alright.
<holstein> *Then* after you are used to the workflow, you will know how to manage the USB device better
<holstein> rukx: if you have work to do, you need to boot into whatever os runs protools there and get it done
<holstein> rukx: this is not a trivial setup to master..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<rukx> i'll fiddle a bit, and a reboot never hurts, so I'll be right back, thanks again.
<holstein> rukx: sure.. also #opensourcemusicians if its slow here
<rukx> oh great! thank you!
<holstein> cfhowlett: o/
<clado> .
<asp-studio> Добрый день, я в первый раз в чате и не во все врубаюсь - если что не так - прошу меня поправить
<cfhowlett> !ru | asp-studio
<ubottu> asp-studio: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<clado> Hi I get the next messages with qjackctl my soundcard is an old sblive, I have a bunch of this cards so would be good if I can get them to work.
<clado> 02:34:02.065 Patchbay desactivada.
<clado> 02:34:02.069 Reiniciar estadísticas.
<clado> 02:34:02.110 Cambios en las conexiones ALSA.
<clado> 02:34:02.131 D-BUS: Disponible (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus).
<clado> Cannot connect to server socket err = No existe el archivo o el directorio
<clado> Cannot connect to server request channel
<clado> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<clado> 02:34:02.147 Cambió el gráfico de conexiones ALSA.
<clado> 02:34:03.410 D-BUS: El servidor JACK no puede iniciarse. Disculpa
<clado> Cannot connect to server socket err = No existe el archivo o el directorio
<clado> Cannot connect to server request channel
<clado> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Starting jack server...
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: Server `default' registered
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackConnectionManager::InitConnections size = 6522944
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackConnectionManager::InitClients
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackShmMem::new index = 0 attached = c9e95000 size = 82274202
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackShmMem::new placement size = 13047706
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: Succeeded in locking 82274202 byte memory area
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackConnectionManager::InitConnections size = 6522944
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackConnectionManager::InitClients
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackConnectionManager::InitConnections size = 6522944
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackConnectionManager::InitClients
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackShmMem::new index = 1 attached = d3a9b000 size = 1186
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: Succeeded in locking 1186 byte memory area
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackPosixThread::StartImp : create non RT thread
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: JackPosixThread::ThreadHandler : start
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: playback device hw:Live
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: capture device hw:Live
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack: capture device hw:Live
<clado> Sun Aug 31 02:34:03 2014: Jack:
<clado> sorry i forgot the language installed was spanish
<mx_> im guessing is dead as a grim reaper here...?
<mx_> i dont think i've ever spoken to anyone -
<Unit193> You've been here for 10 minutes without asking a question.  Also earlier on a Sunday.
<mx_> also last week month and year and so on and on
<mx_> many questions went unanswered - and is actually the same question since 12.10.... so yeah.... not from last night...
<cfhowlett> mx_, anyway, for technical help, drop the editorial comments and, oh, state the problem maybe?  :]
<mx_> cfhowlett, will u redirect me again?
<cfhowlett> mx_, state the details of your jack problem here or #opensourcemusicans
<mx_> cfhowlett, are you trolling me??
<mx_> so anyways as usual - settings changed in qjack - qjack unable to connect afterwards - set back to default - still unable to connect - same issue since 12.10
<cfhowlett> mx_, I don't troll   you said you had a jack issue, did you not?
<cfhowlett> <mx_> anyone facing issues with qjack and changin settings?
<mx_> cfhowlett, maybe ina wotwo i'll have a reply -
<mx_> the only person talking has been again some useless comment ^^
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mx_> cfhowlett, i think i one day waited for literally a whole week - 7 days - and nothing - it never happened - nothing online to provide a solution - just few people having the same issue and thats all - i can always reboot but everytime??? its not a solution...
<mx_> so anyways as usual - settings changed in qjack - qjack unable to connect afterwards - set back to default - still unable to connect - same issue since 12.10
<famax> so anyways as usual - settings changed in qjack - qjack unable to connect afterwards - set back to default - still unable to connect - same issue since 12.10
<holstein> famax: cool.. i have not shared that issue, so, please explain
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> famax: you should be aware, if you are using multiple devievices, the alsa labels can change
<holstein> i would disable or remove the internal audio device if you have no intentinos of using it.. it will make life easier
<holstein> otherwise..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> famax: also, qjackctl is what you mean by qjack?
<holstein> qjackctl is just the gui to control jack
<holstein> famax: but, the alsa labels can jump around.. and that have *always* been a "feature"
<holstein> if you reboot and a label changes, and you try pointing qjackctl at a device that the label has changed for, it wont work
<famax> basically i change period frames and buffers and then it can not connect anymore - when i change them back to default still the same it wont connect
<famax> dbus error
<famax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197540/
<famax> holstein, i think we already went through it you and me - still the same if you remember anything about it
<waykool99> hi all. have a question about MBR/GPT EFI Bios on this Asus laptop.  seems microsoft has done what i read a few years ago. in CMOS, it almost forces you out of installing Ubuntu Studio v10.04 and Ubuntu Studio v14.04.4 64 bit LTS.  Buried sorta deep in CMOS are settings I didn't quite understand. Like "Operating System Select: Win 7 or Win 8. had to use Brute Force to install studio v14.04
<waykool99> the BIOS forces you to install  a "*.efi" file telling the recovery partition to install Win 8.x. How do i STOP this and brute force CMOS to put Boot order DVD writer as #1 and 500 GB partition (Ubuntu Studio) to boot 'normally'?
<hamidreza> why my second kernel in ubuntustudio(generic kernel) start without mouse and net and start like recovery mode?
<waykool99> i tried MS Win 8.x to be fair, but when i ran DVD GParted, i saw 7 Strange partitions. deleted them all. created MBR, then installed Ubuntu Studio
<studio> Hi guys!!! , I'm happy to finish the installation of ubuntustudio , because there are some many things to do today the study of ubuntustudio will be tomorrow !!
<rustyraptor> something is terribly wrong with my display manager. the resolution is messed up such that it is narrower than the screen. Similar strange thing happened to my background
<rustyraptor> http://imgur.com/0V88wr0
<rustyraptor> i can't right click to change it or anything
<rustyraptor> so I have to use feh everytime I login.
<rustyraptor> when I logout it goes back to this
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-24
<rfshaman> Is anyone familiar with setting up Ubuntu Studio on a 4k display?
<ObrienDave> why would it need 'setting up'?
<rfshaman> poor choice of words
<rfshaman> I cannot set the display properties tweaked right
<rfshaman> I increased the overall DPI however the window bars are still way to small
<rfshaman> trying to get it looking "normal"
<ObrienDave> because the 'bars' are only a certain pixel size wide. more pixels, smaller 'bars'
<rfshaman> Ubuntu proper seems to recognize that I am using an UHD monitor and adjust
<ObrienDave> you need to tweak the theme for larger bars
<ObrienDave> studio uses xfce for the DE
<rfshaman> Thanks for the response I will look up information on adjusting xfce.  I appreciate it
<ObrienDave> yw
<GAM002> hello!
<Cat_> hello world!
<zequence> Cat_: Hello there
<Cat_> I have a problem with Ubuntu Studio, could someone help me please?
<zequence> Cat_: Just tell us the problem. If someone is able to answer, they will as soon as they see your question.
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-26
<lisasil> #linuxmao
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-27
<pikurasa> I have a 3200x1200 15FPS clip (from a screenrecord) in OGV that I would like to edit in Kden Live--how does this work? When I bring the clip into KdenLive it doesn't seem to be showing the correct frames for the first half of the clip (in the project monitor and clip monitor). Should I change the file with ffmpg before bringing it in? If so, what would be the best way to do that?
<pikurasa> Or should I change "clip properties" with Kden?
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, will your final form also be 3200x1200?
<pikurasa> The final form could be anything, really... I just want to get onto the editing process and pull some stuff together. It could be scaled--preferably with a similar ratio.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, scale it down with avconv then edits
<pikurasa> I have never used avconc. Is that command line?
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, it is.  avconv -i inputfile -s ****x**** outputfile          -s = output size
<pikurasa> @cfhowlett Thanks. Will try now.
<pikurasa> What output size would you recommend??
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, you could also try resize with kdenlive
<pikurasa> [pikurasa is trying things (like avconv), but having troubles...wait, on to something...]
<pikurasa> Looks like you right click on the clip and then choose transcode in KdenLive.
<pikurasa> What is this option "fix ogg theora"? Quite the provocative title for an operation...
<pikurasa> Fix Ogg Theora gets this error -- Unrecognized option 'sameq'.
<pikurasa> Error splitting the argument list: Option not found. Am I missing something??
<holstein> you are trying to transcode audio? inside kdenlive?
<pikurasa> @holstein Yes.
<holstein> from what to what? and whats the goal?
<pikurasa> I have a 3200x1200 15FPS clip (from a screenrecord) in OGV. Any "normal" format--and preferably in a free format--would be good.
<pikurasa> I successfully transcoded to .mov
<holstein> i have only ever exported to different formats.. but, ideally, the "freedom" would be considered *before* creation
<holstein> maybe, at the source.. if you are just doing it for freedom's sake, so to speak..
<pikurasa> the original is OGV
<holstein> otherwise, i would go for what give the "Best" results, based on where its going
<pikurasa> Basically, I am trying to make demo videos of this project I did with SugarLabs over the summer. It is web based software and I want others to see how it works, so I am making videos. RecordmyDesktop in UbuntuStudio creates files that KDenLive does not import well--the 3200x1200 15FPS OGV output from RecordmyDesktop does not seem to be a clip that KDenLive can use. Therefore, I am trying to change the format.
<pikurasa> The "Fix OGV" returned the error I mentioned above.
<pikurasa> I am trying Matroska, which seems to be working.
<pikurasa> .mov worked.
<pikurasa> [I am kind of just "talking out loud" as I work. No need to reply if busy--although, may be entertaining :)  ]
<holstein> well, for me, i just use all of the options, and see what works
<holstein> im not a video guy, so, i dont even have really the skills to properly troubleshoot the issues..
<holstein> i did like kdenlive, though.. and i found it works "best" for what i was doing, at the time
<pikurasa> I have no doubt that it works great. I just don't know how to use it... :)
<pikurasa> Also, I only know two emoticons :)
<pikurasa> I have another idea to get the result I want, but I need all my CPU power to do it. Thanks and Bye!
<holstein> pikurasa: good luck..
<studio-user022> Hi.
<studio-user022> Hi. I am new to Linux ( Ubuntu Studio) and need a videconverter for H265 . So , i have a Video and want to convert it into H265. Has Anyone any Idea ? Thanks for your Answer.
<studio-user022> Hi. I am new to Linux ( Ubuntu Studio) and need a videconverter for H265 . So , i have a Video and want to convert it into H265. Has Anyone any Idea ? Thanks for your Answer.
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-28
<tanku> Hi guys, newb at Linux / ubuntu studio Is there a channel specific to newbs or is this one the right one?
<tanku> I want to ask some seriously newbish questions
<cfhowlett> tanku, ##linux for linux support.
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu to general ubuntu.  ask your question
<cfhowlett> s
<tanku> oh no they are for ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> - a -s -k
<tanku> I just updated to ubuntu studio but dont see any icons for ubuntu studio, how can I launch the audio mixing software etc?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<cfhowlett> tanku, how exactly did you update?
<tanku> I will paste it here sec
<holstein> JACK will be the trick.., assuming thats what you need.. i say, dont just click around in the menu, just pick a task.. "i want to record my guitar", and we can talk about how you can do that..
<tanku> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-icon-theme && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-look && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-theme && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-wallpapers && sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntustudio\
<holstein> if you want to just find out, basically "whats all these buttons do?".. i say, load up the live iso, so, you can poke around, and not do any damage..
<cfhowlett> tanku, right.  that's one way to do it.  now logout, choose ubuntustudio session and login
<tanku> I did that
<tanku> it said for creative people
<tanku> on boot up
<holstein> yup.. so, you just have to learn about the tools.
<tanku> yeah
<cfhowlett> tanku, right.  menu and appearance is a bit diffferent in ubuntu studio.  click on the left top icon for the drop down menu > audio tools and ... audacity for audio mixing
<tanku> awesome
<tanku> perfect thanks!
<cfhowlett> tanku, you might also subscribe to the US mailing list.  see the website for support options
<cfhowlett> and, of course, welcome to UbuntuStudio.  Prepare to have fun!
<tanku> Thanks guys!
<cfhowlett> tanku, #opensourcemusicians       is also a thing
<tanku> I will check that out
<newuser> ok
<holstein> o/
<scale0x> buenas a todos despues de tantos años xD....
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-29
<kris27mc> Hello!
<kris27mc> I'm in need of help
<medicijnman> i have problems with m4a and mp4 playback in vlc and parole media player after trying to install vlc's h265 plugin. MonkeyDust in #ubuntu told me i should ask my question here. vlc and parole can't seek in m4a/m4 (parole segfaults if i try to do that, vlc just ignores it) and the total length is about two times the real length. where should i start to fix this problem?
<medicijnman> uninstalling h265 made both vlc and parole even more broken: i couldn't play m4a or mp4 at all. reinstalling gave me the exact same problems as described above
<yaniel_> lols
<yaniel_> alguien hable español
<cfhowlett> !es | yaniel_
<ubottu> yaniel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yaniel_> gracias
<caj62> hola como andan?
<cfhowlett> !es | caj62
<ubottu> caj62: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<caj62> estoy interesado en la edición de video, alguien puede decirme cual es el mejor software para edición de video?
<holstein> caj62: try the options from the repositories
<holstein> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<holstein> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu1.1 (vivid), package size 1468 kB, installed size 5611 kB
<holstein> http://opensource.com/life/15/1/current-state-linux-video-editing
<holstein> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/693365-top-3-linux-video-editors
<cfhowlett> holstein, how would I hard-code subtitles into an existing video?
<caj62> I try openshot but its a limited soft, im seeking something more powerful
<caj62> thanks holstein and ubottu for your attention
<holstein> caj62: sure.. you can use different ones, or, multiple ones.. there is also lightworks http://www.lwks.com/
<cfhowlett> caj62, cinelerra for some super-duper editing
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntustudio's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<caj62> yes
<caj62> oh great
<caj62> im looking
<holstein> cfhowlett: AFAIK, that can be tricky.. i would try lightworks, though.. it may be a paid for addon that does what you need..
<cfhowlett> holstein, definitely a steep learning curve and, imho, insufficient documentation
<caj62> somebody know how to install cinelerra?
<cfhowlett> caj62, instructions are on the page
<caj62> im looking
<caj62> i works on education program in Patagonia Argentina
<caj62> and im trying to migrate teachers to free software
<caj62> all around my state
<cfhowlett> caj62, whoa.  other teachers?  you DO plan to provide training.  right?
<cfhowlett> cinelerra is a pretty serious piece of software, even for experienced users.  you MIGHT want to consider something a bit less demanding.  openshot would be my suggestion.
<caj62> im working in a national program. Transform literature into audiovisual , short films
<caj62> yes wee ar
<caj62> we are working with openshot but i consider this a little limitated
<cfhowlett> caj62, ok.  what does openshot NOT provide you with?
<cfhowlett> just curious here.
<caj62> cfhhowlett why are you asking? yo have experience doing this?
<cfhowlett> caj62, adult education & training, multimedia
<caj62> oh very good
<caj62> have you got a webpage?
<cfhowlett> caj62, nope.  I'm currently in Beijing.  Officially teaching Business English, unofficially doing the multimedia.  (visa requirements).
<cfhowlett> https://vimeo.com/kokujinchronicles
<caj62> kokujin episode 007 was made with openshot?
<cfhowlett> caj62, yes for the final rendering.
<cfhowlett> last step in the process.
<caj62> are you on google+?
<cfhowlett> caj62, "China"
<cfhowlett> :)  I'm guessing you've heard of the Great Firewall.  Certain (well, MANY) things are blocked here, google being one
<caj62> ahh i understand can we communicate by email?
<cfhowlett> caj62, seattlechaz@hotmail.com         but only if you answer this:  Is there much need in Argentina for ESL teachers from abroad?  Business English teachers?
<caj62> In Buenos Aires i think yes, i dont know in Patagonia
<cfhowlett> caj62, sent you a pm
<medicijnman> i have problems with m4a and mp4 playback in both vlc and parole media player. my post at 15:04 describes the problem in more detail. is there anything i can do to fix this problem?
<zequence> medicijnman: Did you try installing restricted codes?
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> m4a is to my understanding a closed format, not free license
<medicijnman> zequence: what do you mean with 'restricted codes'?
<zequence> codecs, I mean
<zequence> Anything not free will not be preinstalled because of licensing issues (except for a few details)
<medicijnman> zequence: the only plugin i tried to install is vlc-plugin-libde265
<zequence> Just install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras, and you will get everything you need
<medicijnman> zequence: apt-get installed libde265 and libx265-59:amd64
<zequence> Best do it in the terminal. Software Center has a bug
<zequence> Or, you can use synaptic
<medicijnman> zequence: okay, i think i should drop m4a then. some music files are in m4a that cause most of my playback problems.
<zequence> medicijnman: m4a will work, no problem, but I would not export audio to that format, unless absolutely necessary
<medicijnman> zequence: primarly because it is a closed codec?
<cfhowlett> medicijnman, I have a few m4a.  they play no problem.  but you CAN transcode them if you want
<zequence> Better to use wav, aiff, flac and ogg
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: yeah i'm considering using ffmpeg to convert them. i don't know if the quality would be the same but for most files it doesn't matter much
<medicijnman> zequence: yes that is also my preference
<cfhowlett> medicijnman, ffmpeg or avconv can do it
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: yeah i know, i've converted lots of files with ffmpeg already without problems
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-30
<henk_> What is it that when I run Hydrogen and then playback an mp3 or play a youtube video but get no sound
<henk_> from the mp3 or browser
<henk_> hydrogen continues working
<henk_> There is still no sound after shutting down Hydrogen
<cfhowlett> capture hdmi video options???
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-29
<hockhamD> Can someone help me out with a simple (probably) qTractor problem?
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: maybe, eplain the problem
<sakrecoer> *explain
<hockhamD> I click on "new track", set it to MIDI, click on Plugins, add FluidSynth DSSI plugin.  Then I need to click on "load SoundFont", and enter /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2.  Entering this path takes time, and I have to do it repeatedly (for different tracks).  Can I tell qTractor or fluidSynth that this is the place to look for soundfonts?
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: i don't know tbh... you could create an alias to /usr/share/sounds/sf2/ somwhere in your ~/Music to make it easier to find...
<hockhamD> Yes, I thought of that, but I thought maybe there was a way of setting a default location instead.  I'll make a shortcut instead, then.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: i feel like there should be a way, but i'm unaware of it.. sorry
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: is it Qsynth?
<sakrecoer> i find a spot in settings for soundfont locations..
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: clikc on "Setup..." and then in the "soundfonts" tab, yuo can add locations
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: i see... its not the same GUI when opened from qtractor
<sakrecoer> sorry, i can't find a better way than adding an alias
<hockhamD> OK - I'm trying that now.
<hockhamD> Well, that certainly seems to work.  Thanks.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: cool! the alias, or setting the path in the qSynth GUI?
<hockhamD> Oh - the alias.  I haven't got qSynth running.  Perhaps that's a better way of doing it.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: i didn't manage to get it to work by configuring qSynth...
<hockhamD> I'll stick with the alias then!
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: alright :) have fun!
<hockhamD> I'll try!  But I'm still struggling with the vasics.
<hockhamD> basics
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: hang in there, it isn't the easiest thing to do; learn the basics. PAtience and will, will get you a long way :)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: the answer is fluidsynth plugins do not remember the path to sound font
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: I don't know about the dssi plugin, but with calf-fluidsynth or a-fluidsynth (LV2s) I can save a preset. That does sort of help. I don't think it saves the path but it loads with the soundfont already loaded.
<OvenWerks> (this works in Ardour for sure)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: interesting, the calf plugins don't show up in qtrackor
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: using fluidsynth dssi in qtracktor I was able to save a preset. Then when adding this plugin to another track, it is just a matter of selecting that preset and the soundfont gets loaded. Then set patch
<OvenWerks> hockhamD: the path for the soundfonts can not be saved (I also find this frustrating)
<OvenWerks> however, presets can be saved and these will load the soundfont directly
<hockhamD> Presets?  Sorry - I'm new to all this, and I don't know what you mean.
<OvenWerks> once you have the track in place. right clicking on the plugin gives a menu.
<OvenWerks> one of the options is properties.
<OvenWerks> this gives a dialog and there is a folder icon, textbox and then disk icon
<OvenWerks> once you have the soundfont loaded and a patch selected.
<OvenWerks> you can type in a name and then click on the disk icon to save that preset
<OvenWerks> then when you create another track and add the synth you can go to the same box and click the down arrow at the side of the text box and select the preset, thus loading both the soundfont and the patch.
<OvenWerks> you can then change the patch to whatever you like.
<hockhamD> OK - yes, I've managed that.  The way to use that dialog box isn't all that obvious though, is it?!!
<OvenWerks> (works here)
<OvenWerks> no it is not obvous at all
<OvenWerks> switching from one preset to another doesn't seem to change the patch though.
<OvenWerks> hockhamD: the other thing I have done to make things easier is to make a link in my home directory to the soundfont directory
<OvenWerks> ln -s /usr/share/sound/sf2 ~/soundfonts
<OvenWerks> quite honestly, I don't use qtractor. I use Ardour because I do mostly analog inputs.
 * OvenWerks plays guitar
<hockhamD> Mine is going to be mostly MIDI, and I think qTractor does everything I want, so I'll stick with it.  I've put a soft link to the soundfont directory as you and sakrecoer suggested.
<OvenWerks> I think rncbc has an irc channel for all his sw.
<OvenWerks> I am not off the top of my head sure what it is.
<OvenWerks> hockhamD: try http://www.rncbc.org/archive/qtractor-0.5.x-user-manual.pdf
<OvenWerks> hockhamD: there are also some tutorials around on youtube
<hockhamD> Yes, I've got that, and I found quite a good tutorial on libremusicproduction.com.
<OvenWerks> http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/node/13 does not seem to list the irc channel.
<OvenWerks> There is a #qtractor
<hockhamD> Right - I'll have a look.
<JLye> can anyone here accept launchpad group submissions for the team ?
<studio-user186> hello my names steve, im very much a beginner here so please not to much tech talk. i upgraded from version 12 to 1604 of unbutu it hangs and takes ages to startup
<studio-user186> . hello i can provide a section of the  system log if required
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-30
<JLye> studio-user186 did you upgrade or do a clean install
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | 16.04.1 LTS available at http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-31
<sala> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wA69A1_k7I
<studio-user212> Hello
<studio-user212> Ardour 5 is available in this repositorie?
<krytarik> studio-user212: It will be 1.) in the upcoming 16.10, 2.) maybe backported to older releases later.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: one hopes 5.3 gets the backport
<Unit193> Backports is pretty slow since there's few backporters.  You'd also have to specifically install it from backports too.
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-01
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> just installed ubuntustudio, but I can't start jackd server (using qjackctl)
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> anybody listening?
<confrey> just installed ubuntustudio, but jackd doesn't start
<Vocht> Hi to you all! Anyone around to help me with some things?
<OvenWerks> Just ask... not sure if I will be able to help :) but if you put a question out someone may answer some time later
<Vocht> Thank you :). Let me start off by saying that I've literally tried this whole week to do install everything correctly myself, but I can't seem to figure it out.
<OvenWerks> OK, can you tell us more?
<Vocht> Yeah, I pressed SHIFT+ENTER, hoping it wouldn't send it straight towards you.
<Vocht> But it didn't, lol. I'll formulate now.
<Vocht> Basically I want to completely change to Linux, cause I hate Windows and it screwed my system up. The thing is, I recently bought Presonus Studio One v3 and would like to continue using it. But no way I'm ever going back to Windows. I saw a Gold status on WineHQ so I think it might work. Now what I'd like to know is how I setup my drives correctly. I want to Install Linux on my SSD. (Crucial M4) My WineHQ drives will be SATA 600 
<Vocht> I used Gparted to try and setup things correctly. I also cleaned all my disks already.
<OvenWerks> The installing linux part is easy enough. Just choose the disk you want it to go on.
<Vocht> Thanks, yes - I did this already a couple of times.
<OvenWerks> The wine part I am less familiar with as I have never used windows. (Atari, DRdos, OS/2, Linux)
<Vocht> Ah, very smart.
<OvenWerks> however, I think you have two choices with the wine drive
<OvenWerks> Format it ext4 and put a wine directory on it or put a windows partition on it and use that.
<Vocht> Yeah exactly, I was reading something like that on a forum. Thanks. How exactly can I do this?
<OvenWerks> The actualy set up of wine (or winert) is beyond me)
<Vocht> Is it all part of the ubuntu studio setup wizard? Or should I use gparted (live)
<Vocht> Ah yes, so you said
<OvenWerks> the ubuntustudio will set up your ssd and you could use gparted to format the wine drive.
<OvenWerks> if you wish to format as ext4, just select that.
<OvenWerks> The first time you run wine, it will ask where to put it's windows Image or fake drive.
<Vocht> Alright! So euuhm
<OvenWerks> I t may be easier to format the windows drive at Studio install time...
<OvenWerks> the ssd would be formatted as ext4 and mounted as /.
<Vocht> Yeah, I'd like to make 2 partions, basically. I'm in the setup process now
<OvenWerks> this would be using the "something else" selection while installing
<Vocht> Not installing yet, just clicked on release notes and then I saw I could use Firefox.
<OvenWerks> the choose to make a partition on the windows drive as well, but mount it somewhere else... I would choose /home/wine
<Vocht> okay, I go try and do the something else thing now
<Vocht> I'll first save your very helpful advice
<Vocht> I'll be back if it works, also if it doesn't work :) Thanks for now, much appreciated!
<DaDaCinnamon> Hi guys ... :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-02
<studio-user379> HELLO
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-03
<dmn___> Hi folks, I got troubles with LMMS install/unistall
<dmn___> I messed up with MIDI settings and now the app is stuck
<dmn___> the version is 1.1.3
<dmn___> I tried to apt-get update/upgrade to version 1.1.9 but nothing  happens
<dmn___> is still installing the 1.1.3
<dmn___> somebody could help me out?
<eylul> hi dmn___
<dmn___> hey eylul
<eylul> define stuck?
<dmn___> just the splashscreen
<eylul> (I don't think 1.1.9 is in the repos. so it is normal that 1.1.3 installs (I assume you are using xenial, and not the beta of the new item). I know I installed 1.1.9 by building it.
<eylul> ok
<eylul> hmm
<eylul> dmn___: go to ~/.lmmsrc.xml (home/<username/.lmmsrc.xml) file and delete/rename it. and see if that helps?
<dmn___> eylul I love you. Copy
<eylul> :D I am glad it helped.
<dmn___> thank you and have a nice day pal ;)
<zequence> Sorry I missed dmn. Don't think midi settings would change anything, but if the problem was user configurations one can always find them in the home dir, and rename them to try starting LMMS with default settings
<daimon> hi guys, I need MIDI support
<daimon> lmms recognize my midi controller but doesn't send or receive any I/O
<studio-user600> #alsa
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-04
<Guest95263> hi
<Guest95263> Sieht das wer
<Guest19624> Hello friend...
<deadscion> unable to access ubuntu studio utilities ubuntu studio controls useless
<deadscion> Ubuntu Studio 16.04
<deadscion> locked out of the audio, video, and graphics development utils
<JLye> what was the last thing you did before it stopped working ? Do you mean you can't access apps from the XFCE menu or right-clicking the desktop ?
<deadscion> yes
<deadscion> new install no access to menu apps at all. ubuntustudio-controls no help
<JLye> if you right click on the desktop, what shows ?
<deadscion> nothing
<deadscion> that is nothing of the studio apps in the menu
<deadscion> right click -->applications--> all the standard menu items  only
<JLye> did you check Settings Manager > Menu Editor ?
<deadscion> yes, the menu items show up there but the only option is whether or not to hide them.
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-28
<studio-user151> oi
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-29
<craigbass76> Back in the day (when I used Windows 98) I ran a looping/music program called Acid Pro. Anyone know what (not Audacity) will open these old acd files??
<craigbass76> Actually, they're still around. Anyone ever run the free AcidPro in a VM? I may give it a whirl tomorrow.
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-30
<studio-user907> join
<studio-user907> want to record music
<boblamont> I installed mixxx 1.10.1 in lubuntu 14.04 and when I try to launch it from the Sound & Video menu, nothing happens (I can launch mixxx from the terminal, but I think pasuspender should also run)
<Rusty> hello!
<Guest92860> I have a question, but I haven't been able to find it in the FAQ: how can I re-center the loading screen throbber and title?
<Guest92860> currently when I start up my computer, the spash screen will say "ubuntu studio" and the white rotating throbber will appear, but they're both off-center
<Guest92860> I remember they were both center-aligned when I first installed UbuntuStudio, but I can't remember what I did or not to mess them up. Is there a config file I can edit to fix that?
<Guest92860> I found out UbuntuStudio is using Plymouth for the bootscreen, I'll keep digging ,but if you know how to reset it to UbuntuStudio's default, please let me know
<krytarik> Guest92860: If you messed with it, try reinstalling 'plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio'
<Guest92860> will do krytarik, thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-31
<longer> hi, i have followed hibernate guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html , it worked. is there any other way to hibernate except inputing command in terminal to hibernate?
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-01
<joegiampaoli> I am thinking of updating to ubuntustudio 64 bit because I will start using MixBus 32C which only runs in 64 bit OS, can I still run 32 bit VST dll's for some Windows (via wine) and connect them through JACK and have them recognized in the workflow?
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-28
<qwebirc71289> I have ubuntu 16.04 and I have installed CNC3 and Stellaris and whenever I try to run the games through wine an error comes and says .exe will close down due to severe error. any help?
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-29
<DirtyEar> Hi
<DirtyEar> I have a problem in UbuntuStudio. I had another audio card and I do not have any sound from my computer
<DirtyEar> I removed pulseaudio, then autoremove, then install pulseaudio, then pulseaudio --start and it works. I will restart the pc
<studio-user959> Hi!  I have installed Ubuntu Studio Bionic Beaver 18.04 64bit on my laptop (HP Pavilion 17-ab440ng Notebook i5-8300).  It boots very fast, but it hangs on shutdown/restart.  The command ( - journalctl -b -1 -n45) show following issue: Aug 27 16:14:02 lavoko-HP-Pavilion-Notebook systemd[1]: user@1000.service: State 'stop-sigterm' timed out. Killing. Aug 27 16:14:02 lavoko-HP-Pavilion-Notebook systemd[1]: user@1000.servi
<studio-user959> Aug 27 16:14:02 lavoko-HP-Pavilion-Notebook systemd[1]: user@1000.service: Killing process 1137 (at-spi-bus-laun) with signal SIGKILL. Aug 27 16:14:02 lavoko-HP-Pavilion-Notebook systemd[1]: user@1000.service: Killing process 1137 (at-spi-bus-laun) with signal SIGKILL. Aug 27 16:14:02 lavoko-HP-Pavilion-Notebook systemd[1]: user@1000.service: Failed with result 'timeout'. Aug 27 16:14:02 lavoko-HP-Pavilion-Notebook sys
<studio-user959> Can  anyone help me?
<studio-user399> Hello
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-30
<nayi10> Ok thanks, agreed
<Raziel> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Raziel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Raziel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raziel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<OvenWerks> we are being spammed :P
<Sebastien4> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sebastien4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sebastien4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sebastien4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mrBlaQ14> Ι thⲟuɡht уഠᥙ g∪ỿѕ ⅿіght be іntеrestеd ⅰᥒ thⅰs bⅼоɡ by frᥱеᥒodᥱ stɑff ⅿᥱmber Brуɑᥒ kⅼоᥱrⅰ Оѕtеrgɑarԁ httрs:⧸⁄brỿɑᥒoѕtᥱrɡɑаrⅾ․ϲⲟⅿ/
<mrBlaQ14> Ꮤіtһ o∪r ІᖇϹ аⅾ ѕеrⅴiсе yοu ⅽɑn reach ɑ glοbаⅼ auԁⅰeᥒⅽе οf entrᥱpreᥒеurѕ аᥒd fᥱᥒtаnyl ɑⅾⅾiⅽts ᴡⅰtһ еⅹtraоrԁⅰnɑry enɡаɡеⅿent ratеѕǃ httⲣѕ﹕/／ᴡiⅼⅼіamрitⅽoϲk․соm⁄
<mrBlaQ14> A fasϲіᥒаtіᥒg bⅼഠg wһеrᥱ freеᥒഠdе ѕtaff mеmber Ꮇattһᥱw ⅿѕt Τrοut dосuⅿents һіѕ ᥱⅹpеrіᥱnⅽᥱѕ еуe﹣rарⅰng ỿⲟ∪ᥒg сhilԁrеn һttⲣs፡᜵∕ΜɑttSᎢroᥙt.сom／
<mrBlaQ14> Ꭱеаԁ whаt ⅠᖇᏟ inᴠeѕtⅰɡatіᴠе ϳഠurᥒalⅰstѕ haⅴe ᥙncοᴠᥱrеⅾ on thе frᥱеnⲟԁᥱ ⲣᥱdοрһⅰlia scɑᥒԁɑⅼ һttрѕ：⁄⁄ᥱᥒсусⅼoрeԁіаdramɑtіcɑ․rs∕Freeᥒoⅾᥱgɑtᥱ
<pmn> A fаscіᥒɑtinɡ bⅼоɡ whеrе frᥱenοԁe staff membеr Μɑttһᥱw ⅿst Trഠᥙt ⅾоcuⅿеᥒtѕ һiѕ eⅹpᥱrіenⅽes eỿe⎼rɑріng yοuᥒg ϲһіⅼⅾreᥒ һttрѕ︓/⁄ϺаttЅTrо∪t․cοm/
<pmn> І tһⲟ∪ɡһt ỿⲟ∪ gᥙỿs mіght bе іᥒtereѕtᥱԁ in tһiѕ bⅼоg bỿ frᥱᥱᥒοԁᥱ stаff mеmber Βrуаᥒ klഠᥱrі Οѕtᥱrɡaɑrԁ httрs˸⁄／brỿаᥒοstеrɡaаrԁ．cⲟⅿ∕
<pmn> Ꮢеаⅾ ᴡһаt IᖇC ⅰnᴠᥱѕtіgаtⅰve ϳⲟurᥒаⅼⅰѕts һɑ∨ᥱ ᥙᥒϲо∨еred οᥒ thᥱ freеnоⅾe рeԁⲟⲣhⅰⅼiɑ ѕсаnⅾal һttps⁚᜵∕еnϲỿсlopᥱԁіɑⅾrаmatiⅽɑ․rѕ⧸ᖴreеᥒоdᥱɡɑte
<pmn> Ꮤіth оur IᏒϹ aԁ ѕᥱrvⅰϲе уⲟu ϲaᥒ rеаch а ɡlⲟbɑⅼ ɑuԁieᥒсe ⲟf еntrᥱрrᥱnᥱurs aᥒԁ feᥒtɑᥒyⅼ aⅾdⅰctѕ wⅰtһ еⅹtraοrdіnаrỿ ᥱngаgeⅿeᥒt rateѕ！ һttрѕ：∕᜵ᴡiⅼliamрitсоϲk．сⲟm⧸
<eNigmaFx3> Wⅰth ⲟᥙr IᏒⲤ ɑd ѕerᴠiⅽe уoᥙ ⅽɑn rᥱaⅽh ɑ gⅼⲟbal a∪ԁiᥱnϲᥱ ⲟf ᥱntrᥱprеnеᥙrѕ ɑᥒd fᥱntɑᥒyⅼ аԁdicts wⅰtһ ᥱⲭtraοrdⅰnarỿ еᥒɡɑgеmeᥒt rаtᥱѕ﹗ httpѕ﹕／／wiⅼⅼiɑmⲣitcock．ⅽοm᜵
<eNigmaFx3> Reaԁ ᴡhɑt IᏒᏟ ⅰᥒvestigati⋁e јⲟurᥒalistѕ һaⅴᥱ uncο⋁erᥱd ⲟᥒ the freᥱᥒഠⅾᥱ рeԁⲟpһilіa sϲɑnⅾal һttрѕ︓/∕ᥱnϲỿсlഠpeԁіɑdrɑⅿatіⅽa․rѕ／Frᥱenഠⅾegаtе
<eNigmaFx3> Ⅰ thοugһt уo∪ ɡ∪уѕ ⅿⅰgһt be ⅰᥒtеreѕteⅾ iᥒ thⅰs blоɡ bỿ freᥱᥒоⅾᥱ ѕtаff ⅿᥱmber Вrỿɑn kloᥱri Οstᥱrgɑɑrd һttpѕ:／／brуаnοstеrgaаrԁ.ϲοⅿ⁄
<eNigmaFx3> Ꭺ faѕсⅰnаtiᥒɡ blⲟɡ whеrᥱ freеnഠⅾe stɑff mеⅿber Μattһew ⅿѕt Ꭲrഠut doсᥙⅿᥱᥒtѕ һⅰs ᥱxⲣᥱrⅰencᥱѕ еỿe⎼rарiᥒɡ yоᥙᥒɡ сhiⅼdrᥱᥒ һttⲣѕ˸᜵/МattSᎢrഠut.ⅽom⧸
<sujeet8> Ꮤіth ⲟᥙr ΙᎡС aⅾ ѕеrᴠіⅽe yⲟu cаn rеɑсh a gⅼⲟbаl a∪ԁⅰеᥒⅽе οf entrᥱprеᥒеurѕ ɑnԁ feᥒtаnуⅼ аdԁіcts witһ extrаorԁiᥒary еngageⅿеnt rаtᥱѕ！ httрѕ：／⁄wiⅼlіɑmⲣіtсⲟck．ϲoⅿ／
<sujeet8> Α faѕcⅰᥒаtⅰᥒɡ blоg ᴡhеrе frеᥱᥒoⅾe stаff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Ꮇаttһew ⅿѕt Ꭲrⲟ∪t doсᥙⅿeᥒts hiѕ ехⲣᥱriᥱᥒcᥱѕ ᥱỿᥱ−rарing ỿഠ∪ᥒg ϲhіlԁren һttⲣѕː⁄᜵ᎷattSTrоᥙt.ⅽom⧸
<sujeet8> Rᥱаⅾ whɑt ІRС іᥒ∨еstigɑti⋁е ϳⲟurnаⅼⅰѕts һɑvᥱ uᥒϲοᴠerᥱd oᥒ tһe frᥱeᥒοⅾe pᥱdഠрhіlⅰa ѕϲаndаⅼ һttps⠆᜵/ᥱncỿсlοⲣedіaԁrɑⅿаtiⅽa.rѕ⁄Frееᥒоdeɡɑtе
<sujeet8> І tһoᥙgһt ỿοᥙ ɡuyѕ ⅿіght bе intᥱrеstᥱⅾ ⅰn thіѕ bⅼοɡ bу frееᥒοⅾe stɑff mеⅿbᥱr Βrỿаn klഠerі Оsterɡɑarⅾ httрѕ︓⁄∕bryɑᥒⲟѕterɡɑarԁ.cⲟⅿ⧸
<jhjh> bonsoir
<Fridtjof25> Ꮃitһ o∪r ⅠRⅭ аԁ sеrvicе you ϲɑᥒ reach a gⅼobɑl аuԁiᥱᥒϲe оf entrеprenеurѕ ɑᥒd feᥒtaᥒуⅼ aⅾԁictѕ witһ еxtrɑordіᥒarу engаɡemeᥒt rɑteѕ! һttps://ᴡillіаmpitсoϲk．com⧸
<Fridtjof25> Ι thouɡht уоᥙ ɡuуs migһt bе interеѕted ⅰn thiѕ blоg by freeᥒoԁᥱ ѕtаff mеmber Bryɑᥒ kloeri Oѕterɡaarԁ һttрs://brуanostеrgɑarԁ.сom/
<Fridtjof25> Ꮢeaⅾ what IRC invеstіgatіvе jοurnɑⅼistѕ hɑve unсഠverеԁ oᥒ tһe freеᥒodе peԁopһilіɑ scaᥒԁal httpѕ：//enϲуclopedⅰɑdrɑⅿаtiϲа.rs/Freеᥒοԁеɡate
<Fridtjof25> Ꭺ fascіᥒɑtіnɡ blog where frᥱeᥒoԁe ѕtaff membеr Matthеw mѕt Trοut rеϲⲟuᥒts hⅰs eхⲣеrienceѕ of eye-rapіnɡ уoung chіldreᥒ httⲣѕ᛬∕／MattSTrout．сom/
<Fridtjof25> Аftеr tһe acqᥙisitіഠn by Ρriⅴatе Internet Αϲcеѕѕ, Frеᥱᥒode iѕ ᥒοw bᥱiᥒɡ uѕed to push ICΟ ѕcaⅿs https⁚∕∕ᴡᴡw．coiᥒԁеѕk.coⅿ⧸һаᥒdѕhɑke-re⋁ealed－vϲs-bɑϲk-plaᥒ-to-gіvе﹣away-100－milⅼiⲟᥒ-iᥒ⎼cryptο/
<Fridtjof25> "Αⅼⅼ tⲟlⅾ, Handsһakе ɑims to ɡiᴠᥱ $250 ᴡorth оf its tⲟkеns to ＊eɑϲh* uѕer оf thе ᴡebsitеs tһe ϲoⅿрanỿ has раrtnerships wіth – ԌitHub， tһe Ρ2P Fоᥙnԁatⅰoᥒ aᥒd *FᖇEENΟⅮᎬ﹡, a chɑt cһanᥒеⅼ for peer˗to-peer proјeⅽts. ...
<Fridtjof25> Aѕ ѕᥙcһ, ⅾevеⅼopers who haⅴᥱ exiѕtiᥒɡ aϲco∪ᥒtѕ on еach ⅽoulԁ receivе up to ＄750 wⲟrth of Haᥒdѕһɑke tokenѕ．"
<Fridtjof25> Ꮋɑndѕhɑke crуptoсurrency scaⅿ iѕ оpеrɑtᥱԁ by Anⅾrew Lee (276-88-053Ꮾ)ᛧ the fraudster in ⅽһіef at Privɑtе Intеrnᥱt Acϲesѕ wһⅰch ᥒow owns ᖴreenoԁе
<Fridtjof25> Freеnode is rᥱgisterᥱd as а "priᴠɑte cοmpany lіmⅰteⅾ bỿ guаraᥒtee without ѕhɑre ϲapіtaⅼ" рerformіᥒg "ɑсtiᴠities οf otһеr ⅿеmbersһiⲣ organisatioᥒѕ ᥒot eⅼѕеᴡherе cⅼɑssifiᥱⅾ＂, with Chrⅰstel аnⅾ Aᥒdreᴡ Ⅼee (PIA's fо∪ᥒⅾer) ɑs οffiⅽеrs， anⅾ Αᥒԁrew Leᥱ haᴠing tһе maϳority of ᴠotіᥒg rіghts
<Fridtjof25> Evᥱn сһrⅰstel, thе frеeᥒode hеad ഠf stɑff іs aⅽtⅰvеlу pеddⅼіnɡ tһіs ѕcaⅿ https∶//twіtter．сⲟm/chrіstel∕statuѕ／102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<Fridtjof25> Ⅾⲟᥒ＇t support freᥱnοⅾe and tһеir ICO ѕϲamᛧ ѕᴡіtch to a nеtwork that һаsᥒ't bᥱᥱn cо-οⲣtᥱd by corрഠrate іnterestѕ． OᖴTС or efᥒеt might be a ɡоod cһഠіϲe． Рerhapѕ ᥱven һttpѕ:⧸/matrіх.οrg᜵
<GingerGeek> Rеɑԁ whаt IRϹ iᥒᴠeѕtigɑtive jo∪rnaliѕtѕ hаvе ᥙnсഠvereԁ οᥒ thе freᥱᥒоԁe pedophiⅼiа sⅽaᥒԁɑⅼ һttⲣѕ://enсyϲloрeⅾiaԁrɑⅿatiⅽa.rs/Frеeᥒoԁeɡatе
<GingerGeek> Wіth our IRϹ aԁ ser∨іcᥱ уou ϲaᥒ reach ɑ gⅼobal ɑudⅰеncе οf eᥒtrᥱprenᥱurs аnԁ feᥒtanyl aԁdictѕ wⅰtһ eхtrɑοrdіnɑry eᥒgagement rɑteѕ! httрs፡//wіllⅰampitⅽοck．ϲοⅿ/
<GingerGeek> A faѕcinating bⅼഠg ᴡhere freenode staff member Ϻattһew ⅿѕt Trഠ∪t recounts hiѕ ᥱxрᥱriеᥒces of еye－raⲣіng уo∪ng cһіldreᥒ httpѕ：//MattSΤrout.cοm/
<GingerGeek> I tһo∪ɡht you guуs ⅿiɡht be interеѕteԁ ⅰn thіѕ bloɡ by freenഠԁe ѕtaff meⅿber Βryaᥒ kⅼoeri Ostᥱrɡaɑrd https∶//bryɑnഠsterɡaɑrd.ⅽοⅿ/
<GingerGeek> After tһe ɑⅽquiѕitⅰon bу Prіvаte Ιntеrnet Acсess， ᖴreᥱnode is nοᴡ being ∪ѕеԁ to pᥙѕh ICΟ ѕϲamѕ httⲣs:/⧸www․coindesk.ϲഠⅿ/hanԁsһаke-rеvealed﹣vcs-back-plaᥒ˗tഠ－gi∨e-awɑу－100-million-iᥒ-crypto／
<GingerGeek> ＂Alⅼ tοld, Hanԁshɑkᥱ ɑiⅿѕ tо ɡіve $ᒿ50 wortһ of itѕ tokeᥒs to *eɑсh* usᥱr ഠf the webѕites thе company һаѕ рɑrtᥒerѕһips wⅰtһ – ԌitHᥙb, tһе Ρ2P Foᥙndatіon аnd ＊ᖴREEΝODE⋆, ɑ chat ϲhаnnel fоr ⲣeer╴tο⎼peer prоϳeϲtѕ. Aѕ sᥙch, ...
<OvenWerks> krytarik: you may want to stay -o for a while...
<krytarik> Yep, planning to for a bit..
<OvenWerks> krytarik: if you go past #ardour at all _frnchfrg_ seems to have come up with a reasonable bot to fight it.
<OvenWerks> it starts all users with no voice and voices them if no spam after a time delay.
<zhongfu14> With оur ⅠᎡC ad serᴠⅰcᥱ yo∪ сaᥒ reacһ a glοbal ɑ∪dieᥒce οf еntreрrеᥒеᥙrs anⅾ fentanỿⅼ adⅾiсtѕ with ᥱxtrаordіᥒary ᥱᥒgɑgement rɑtеѕⵑ һttⲣs://ᴡiⅼliamрitⅽock.ϲοⅿ/
<zhongfu14> І tһοugһt you ɡuỿs ⅿⅰɡһt be ⅰntеrеstеԁ iᥒ tһis blоg bу freenοⅾe stаff ⅿеmber Brуɑᥒ kⅼοеri Osterɡаɑrd httpѕ://bryɑᥒosterɡaard．ϲom/
<zhongfu14> Rᥱad ᴡhаt ΙᏒC іᥒvestigɑtivᥱ ϳournalists һaᴠе uncovеrᥱd oᥒ tһе freeᥒοԁe peԁophiⅼia scandal httрѕ：//enсycⅼoрedіadrɑⅿaticа．rs∕ᖴrееnⲟdegɑtᥱ
<zhongfu14> Α faѕcinаtinɡ blog ᴡhere freeᥒodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿеmber Ϻаtthеw mѕt Troᥙt recഠuᥒts hiѕ eⅹperⅰeᥒϲes of eуе-rɑpіng уoᥙᥒg ϲhіⅼԁreᥒ httpѕ⁚//ΜattSТrout.ϲom/
<krytarik> And I was going to say.., I won't special snow flake this channel in the whole of Ubuntu namespace.
<OvenWerks> +r is fine by me...
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-31
 * _0_Nit_09_ is now away - Reason : finetuning profile.
<joelkraehemann> hi all
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-02
<tgm4883> Looking at this page seems to indicate there's still a linux-realtime kernel, but I can't seem to find it anywhere (all it says is to see the unofficial backports section. Is this something that still exists?
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<OvenWerks> tgm4883: this is true, there is no RT kernel in the ubuntu distro. Most of the RT patches have been folded into the mainline Kernel. The low latency kernel is quite close to the RT kernel while still able to use the same graphics drivers as the generic kernel.
<tgm4883> OvenWerks: ok. I'll look for other ways to reduce xruns, already running low latency
<OvenWerks> tgm4883: what kind of audio device do you have? USB devices often can be more stable just by changing the port it is plugged into.
<tgm4883> OvenWerks: I've got a UMC1820 and a Thinkpad t450s
<tgm4883> I don't get  a ton, and this laptop's sole purpose is for audio, but it is pretty staticy when I get multiple people talking
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-26
<nilg> Suggestion: it would be cool to add shortcut keys to the main buttons of ubuntustudio-controls, in particular "Start or Restart Jack" and "Stop Jack".
<Eickmeyer> nilg: That's already in ubuntustudio-controls 1.10 in eoan and the backports PPA.
<OvenWerks> nilg: it all takes time.
<nilg> Excellent! So I suppose I need to install backports PPA...
<nilg> And I guess the "no card id" fix will also be in the backports PPA
<OvenWerks> I am not sure there are shortcuts for anything in -controls at this time.
<OvenWerks> nilg: the fix for the no id will probably be in autobuilds first for you to test as I don't have a card like that to try
 * Eickmeyer[m] goes back to vacation mode
<nilg> OK
<OvenWerks> nilg: the one problem you are likely to have is that no card id means that the card number is not always going to be the same after a reboot.
<OvenWerks> nilg: so if the usb is plugged in at boot it may actually come before the internal card. My PCH on this system often shows as card2
<OvenWerks> USB may always come after internal cards though so it may be ok
<OvenWerks> alsa does not (so far as I know) bluetooth devices so I would guess you BT device is accessed through pulse?
<nilg> OvenWerks: indeed, bluetooth device through pulse, which is fine (cause I wouldn't use it for music production)
<OvenWerks> nilg: if you want to try the ubuntustudio-controls install from here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<OvenWerks> I would be interested to see if it works for you
<OvenWerks> I would be interested to see what jack_lsp |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> puts out as well
<OvenWerks> nilg: if that fixes your problem, I can mark the bug as fix commited
<nilg> OvenWerks: it works :-)
<nilg> Result of `jack_lsp |pastebinit` while running https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xpDjMcYzYH/
<OvenWerks> nilg: you don't have bridge usb devices set?
<nilg> OvenWerks: I don't have my USB interfaced connected right now.
<OvenWerks> or are you using your USB device as master?
<OvenWerks> ok
<nilg> I can try tomorrow with USB if you need me to
<OvenWerks> please do that
<nilg> OK
<OvenWerks> or is the internal device the one with no ID?
<nilg> I think not
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-27
<nilg> OvenWerks: it works with my USB interface as well.
<nilg> My USB interface takes card2, I still have card1 with no id. There's probably something fishy about my system indeed, but it all works which is what matters, thanks for your swift response!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> The photo "Forever in Love" of an elderly Vietnamese couple has been nominated among the 50 best in an Agora Image contest. … https://i.redd.it/jjum6hvl0wi31.png
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Wrong channel lol
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> I suppose to sticks in the irc channel. Good thing it is so da*n cute!
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-28
<Guest89479> i have a dual boot which does not come up with desktop after I installed 19.04.2
<Guest89479> it is in a dual boot with windows 10
<Guest89479> i am using a dell optiplex 3010 desktop
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-29
<studiobot> DaveWho was removed by: DaveWho
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-30
<NNXKA> Hi
<NNXKA> KOKOWD
<studiobot> miftahulAlvinRizki was added by: miftahulAlvinRizki
<studiobot> <miftahulAlvinRizki> Haloo
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-31
<studiobot> moca bin was added by: moca bin
<studiobot> <msopt> Direct download speed is too slow, why not set up mirroring?
<OerHeks> if it is too slow ( iso) try torrent?
<studiobot> <msopt> (Photo, 485x74) https://i.imgur.com/28Jb9Ua.jpg I tried the torrent download, but his speed is not ideal. This is a screenshot of the remote torrent download.
<OerHeks> just be patient
<studiobot> <msopt> Ok, I should go to sleep and I should be able to download it, then I saved it to my file server and reused it.
<sofastrangler> How is it going with the ubuntu studio project?
<studiobot> <Juan Bailasolo> In a short time, all the support in Spanish and a new forum will be able to be found in www.ubuntustudio.es
<sofastrangler> Interesting
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Juan Bailasolo [In a short time, all the support in Spanish and a new forum will be able to be f …], Was this cleared with Canonical's legal team? They own the trademark. If not, what you are doing is illegal.
<sofastrangler> Oooh, this is a bridge
<sofastrangler> With telegram I presume
<Eickmeyer> sofastrangler: It sure is. And the project is going well. I just need to write a post updating the community. I've been quite busy with family stuff. :)
<sofastrangler> Cool
<studiobot> kornhelius was added by: kornhelius
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-01
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> Hello, I'm using a 4k monitor with Ubuntu studio but I don't see an option to scale it. The icons and text are to small for the display's dimensions
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> I saw a similar feature on the regular version of Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I can apply it on Ubuntu studio? Thank you
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @fernandocastilho [I saw a similar feature on the regular version of Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I …], The issue here is a difference between desktop environments. Xfce 4.14 (coming to Ubuntu Studio 19.10 and Xubuntu 19.10) has scaling, but if you're using anything older it's not possible. That said, you don't have to use Xfce with Ubu
<studiobot> ntu Studio. Ubuntu Studio can be added to any flavor of Ubuntu, allowing you to pick from those dsktop environments.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer |  @fernandocastilho
<ubottu> @fernandocastilho: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> @ubottu [<ubottu> @fernandocastilho: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used t …], Thank you very much
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-24
<Eric[m]2> <kilde__ "How do I delete older instances "> Not sure what you mean. The package manager should do this for you if you are updating a program. Are these appimages or something other than native packages? Or maybe it's an issue with menu entries. Not sure.
<Eric[m]2> <kilde__ "How do I delete older instances "> Not sure what you mean. The package manager should do this for you if you are updating a program. Are these appimages or something other than native packages? Or maybe it's an issue with menu entries. Not sure.
<Eric[m]2> * Not sure what you mean. The package manager should do this for you if you are updating a program. Are these appimages or something other than native packages? Or maybe it's an issue with menu entries.
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-28
<bsvo> is anyone here using  FiiO BTR5 as USB DAC/Amp on latest ubuntu?
<bsvo> looking for some assistance on a problem i described here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2449498&p=13982436#post13982436
<Cifer> Hello everyone! I'm new linux user and chose my first installation to be Ubuntu Studio. I work alot with 3d and 2d so i need my Wacom to work. Problem is, i can't access Wacom settings and cant find a way to map my stilus to a 2nd display
<Cifer> ive tried vanilla Ubuntu beforehand and it seems its not an issue there, cant find same settings in studio T_T
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-29
<Kraus> Greetings! Sorry to bug you, but I've checked just about everywhere online and this seems to be a problem specific to this distro.
<Kraus> How do we get Numlock enabled at the login screen?
<Kraus> (by default, I mean.)
<Kraus> I've checked the usual straight Ubuntu methods for 17.10 - 20.04 but they don't seem to work. We're not on Gnome--we're on XFCE, and we're not Arch-based--we're Ubuntu-based. So it seems to be a unique problem.
<Kraus> brb, must reboot
<Kraus> Sorry, I'm back. :)
<OvenWerks> have you asked at #xubuntu then? I am not sure what I did but I seem to boot to numlock on
<Kraus> Oh! Didn't know about them. I can try! Is there anything specific to Ubuntu Studio though that they wouldn't know about? Any LightDM stuff?
<OvenWerks> so far as I know studio 20.04 is mostly studio on top of xubuntu... but if what they tell you to try doesn't work it would be good to say so here
<Kraus> Yeah I just asked them. We'll see what they say :)
<OvenWerks> 20.10 will move to a kubuntu base
<Kraus> I don't have any experience with any distro other than straight-up Ubuntu. I barely installed my first OS less than a year ago. Been quite the adventure.
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-30
<corrinado[m]> Quick Question regarding Ubuntu Studio: I need to help a friend Upgrade to US 20.04 from US 18.04 remotely via CLI. Would the procedure follow the exact same path as a standard Ubuntu release? Or are there special considerations I need to take with the recent changes US has made between LTS releases?
<oerheks> the LTS upgrade path is not released yet.
<oerheks> <ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait.
